# knitting tea party 11 december '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 11 December 15

I should be in bed but wanted to get this started yet today  actually tomorrow now  but I ran across this article  5 Healthy Ways to Add Apples to Every Meal and so I thought I would begin this weeks KTP opening with apples.

Oven Roasted Autumn Medley

Total Cost: $7.04
Cost Per Serving: $1.76
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 medium red onion $0.86
1½ lbs (2 small or one large) sweet potato $1.34
2 medium apples $1.83
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
1 tsp dried basil $0.10
1 tsp dried sage $0.10
1 tsp dried rosemary $0.10
½ tsp salt $0.02
freshly cracked pepper (10-15 cranks of a mill) $0.05
2 links (2/3 lb.) turkey sausage $2.13
handful fresh parsley (optional/garnish) $0.19

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Cut the apples and onion into one-inch chunks. Peel the sweet potato and cut it into one-inch chunks as well.

2. Place the chopped apples, onions, and sweet potatoes in a large 9x13 inch casserole dish. Add the olive oil, basil, sage, rosemary, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper. Toss until everything is well coated in oil and herbs.

3. Nestle the sausage down into the casserole dish. Transfer the casserole dish to the preheated oven and bake for 45 minutes. Stir once and flip the sausage at the 25 minute mark.

4. After removing the dish from the oven, slice the sausage into thin medallions and add it back to the dish. Sprinkle with chopped, fresh parsley if desired.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/09/oven-roasted-autumn-medley/

How to Make Apple Butter (No Added Sugar)

Makes 16-20 ounces

Ingredients:

3 lbs. apples (I used Fuji)
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/4 cup water

Directions:

1. Core and chop the apples and place them in the bowl of your slow cooker.

2. Add in the cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and water then cover and cook on low for 6 hours, or until the apples are tender enough to fall apart with mashed with a fork.

3. To make applesauce, use an immersion blender to puree the cooked apples. (If you chose to peel your apples, you can just use a fork or potato masher to break down the apples.) You could stop here, and enjoy this delicious spiced applesauce, but youll need to keep cooking it down to create apple butter.

4. Loosely cover the pot with the lid, leaving a vent for steam to escape, and set the slow cooker to cook for another 6 to 8 hours on low, or until the applesauce has reduced by nearly half.

5. Alternatively, you could heat the applesauce on high 45 minutes, then reduce the heat to low to quicken the process, but be sure to not leave it on high too long, or youll risk burning the apples on the bottom.

*Note: Since you have to leave the pot slightly uncovered while cooking, you may want to place some towels around your slow cooker to catch any splattering. Once the apple butter is nice and thick, transfer it to a glass jar and store it in the fridge for up to two weeks. (You can also freeze any extra for a longer shelf life!) Serve the apple butter over your favorite toast, pancakes, meats, salads, or simply enjoy it by the spoonful!

Notes: If you dont have a slow cooker, feel free to make apple butter over a stove top just make sure to keep the heat low and stir often to prevent burning. You can start off using store-bought applesauce to save time, but the flavor is best if you start from scratch!

http://detoxinista.com/2014/09/how-to-make-apple-butter/

Oatmeal Raisin & Apple Sandwich Cookies

A delicious naturally vegan and gluten free alternative to a traditional oatmeal raisin cookie using only whole food ingredients.

Author: McKel Hill, MS, RD, LDN

Serves: 24

Ingredients

2 cups California raisins, packed (soaked for at least 10 minutes)
1 medium banana
3 tablespoons organic tahini
1 cup almond meal
2 cups gluten free rolled oats
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ cup filtered water
pinch of sea salt to taste

ASSEMBLY

1 large apple
cashew or almond butter to spread

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 F

2. Add soaked raisins to a food processor and pulse with tahini and banana, scraping down the sides if needed.

3. Pour this mixture into a large mixing bowl and add in almond meal and rolled oats and stir- it should be fairly sticky.

4. Chill the dough in the fridge for about 15 minutes.

5. Form 1 tablespoon cookie dough balls into the palm of your hands then place on a lined baking sheet with parchment paper (or a silicone baking pad).

6. Bake for 15-18 minutes or until golden brown, checking the firmness at 15 minutes.

7. Remove and let cool on a cooling rack before serving.

8. Store leftovers in an airtight container in the fridge for longer storage life- these cookies can also be frozen and thawed for later!

A couple more reasons why I love using dried fruit like raisins as a great alternative to refined sugars with baked goods and for snacks: Theyre essentially fat free and contain no added sugars, contain fiber, and minerals like potassium and iron (9% and 6% of your daily value per 1/4 cup serving respectively). Awesome for on the go snacking since theyre literally natures fast food being so convenient and portable. Also, as much as I preach to you all about watching the ingredient list- theres literally one ingredient. Raisins.

http://nutritionstripped.com/oatmeal-raisin-apple-sandwich-cookies/

Apple Tuna Salad

SERVINGS: 2

Ingredients

6 ounces fish, tuna, light, packed in water, unsalted 
1 medium apple(s), Granny Smith cored and diced
1/4 cup(s) onion(s), red diced
1/2 cup celery diced
1 teaspoon dill weed, dried 
1 tablespoon oil, walnut 
1 tablespoon vinegar, white balsamic 
2 cups spinach, baby 
1 tablespoon nuts, walnuts, chopped

Instructions

1. In a large bowl, toss together tuna, apple, onion, celery, dill weed, walnut oil, and vinegar.

2. On each plate, layer spinach leaves. Scoop the tuna mixture in the middle of the plates. Scatter tomatoes around the edges and sprinkle with walnuts.

3. Serve with crackers. 
Nutrition Details: per serving; Calories 351, Fat 11g, Cholesterol 26mg, Sodium 153mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 26g, Fiber 9g, Carbohydrates 41g

TAGS: Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/apple-tuna-salad

Apple, Almond & Buckwheat Muffins

Makes 12 muffins

These muffins are only sweetened with apples and dates. We make our own apple sauce and even though it is unsweetened, it has a naturally sweet flavour that works perfect in this recipe. Since the muffins are not overly decadent, enjoy them both as weekend breakfast and weekday dessert. However, if you know that you like your muffins more on the sweeter side, you can replace half of the apple sauce with maple syrup.

Ingredients

Dry ingredients
1 cup / 100 g almond flour
1 cup / 100 g rolled oats (use cert. gluten free if intolerant)
2/3 cup / 75 g buckwheat flour 
2 tbsp arrowroot (or potato starch)
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground cardamom
½ tsp ground ginger
½ tsp sea salt

Wet ingredients

160 ml / 2/3 cup plain unsweetened yogurt or plant yogurt
80 ml / 1/3 cup coconut oil, butter or olive oil
10 fresh soft dates, pitted and mashed
3 large eggs (or 3 tbsp chia seeds mixed with 9 tbsp water)
1/2 cup / 120 ml apple sauce, unsweetened (see below for instructions hot to make your own)
3 organic apples

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F / 200°C.

2. Grease a muffin pan with oil or butter or line it with muffin tins.

3. Add all the dry ingredients to a food processor or blender and process on high speed so the oats turn into coarse flour and all ingredients are mixed.

4. Transfer to a large mixing bowl.

5. Add eggs, yogurt, coconut oil, dates and 1/3 cup / 80 ml of the apple sauce (save the rest for later) to the food processor or blender and mix until smooth, and then transfer to the mixing bowl with the dry ingredients.

6. Grate two of the apples and add them to the batter.

7. Divide the batter into the muffin tins, filling them only half way up.

8. Drop a heaping teaspoon of apple sauce in the middle of each muffin and then cover with the remaining batter.

9. Slice the last apple thinly, brush the slices with oil and place one or a few slices on top of each muffin, pressing them down slightly.

10. Dust with cinnamon.

11. Bake for about 18-20 minutes.

12. Let cool for a bit before taking them out of their tins and they will release easier. Enjoy!

Apple Sauce

Apple sauce is one of the simplest things to make and if you choose a sweet variety of apples, no other sweetener is needed. This makes more than you need for the Apple Muffin recipe, which is good as you can add large spoonfuls of the leftovers on top of yogurt or cultured buttermilk in the morning.

Ingredients

1 lb / ½ kg organic apples
¼ cup / 60 ml water
1 tsp lemon juice

Directions

1. Core the apples.

2. Cut them in ½ inch / 1 cm dices and add to a large sauce pan on medium heat together with the water.

3. Bring to a boil and then turn down the heat slightly. Let simmer for 20-25 minutes.

4. Use a hand blender to mix it smoothly.

5. Add lemon juice and stir around to prevent the color from going brown.

6. Store in air-tight glass jars the fridge for up to about a week or in plastic containers in the freezer for-like-ever.

http://www.greenkitchenstories.com/apple-almond-buckwheat-muffins/

Now that we have some healthy recipes under our belt I have some great desserts for you. After all  it is the holiday season and what would the season be without dessert  actually  desserts are always welcome.

Citrus Shortbread Cookies

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 cup butter, softened
3/4 cup confectioners' sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
1 tablespoon grated orange zest, or more to taste
2 cups sweetened dried cranberries, chopped

Directions

1. Combine flour, baking powder, and salt in a bowl; set aside.

2. Beat the butter and confectioners' sugar with an electric mixer in a large bowl until smooth.

3. Stir in the vanilla and almond extracts and orange zest.

4. Mix in the flour mixture until just incorporated.

5. Fold in the cranberries; mixing just enough to evenly combine.

6. Divide the dough into 2 equal portions, then roll into logs about 7 inches long.

7. Wrap each log in wax paper or plastic wrap, and chill in the refrigerator for at least 4 hours.

8. Preheat an oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

9. Remove wax paper, and cut the cookie dough into 1/2-inch slices. Arrange the slices on a baking sheet about 1 inch apart.

10. Bake in the preheated oven until firm but not browned, about 10 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/218878/citrus-shortbread-cookies/

Chocolate Peppermint Ganache Pie with Back to Nature

Author: Hayley Parker, The Domestic Rebel

Recipe type: Pie

Serves: 12-16

This Chocolate Peppermint Ganache Pie is outrageous! Smooth as silk, rich and decadent, it's the perfect holiday dessert to finish any meal.

Ingredients

1 box (12 oz) Back to Nature Classic Creme Cookie	
5 Tbsp butter, melted
12 oz (3 pkgs) Baker's Semi-Sweet Chocolate, roughly chopped into small pieces
4 Tbsp butter, cubed
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1 tsp vanilla
About ½ cup crushed candy cane pieces

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a tart pan with a removable bottom with cooking spray and place it on a baking sheet. Set aside.

2. Combine the cookie crumbs and the melted butter and gently stir to combine. Press evenly into the prepared tart pan and bake for approx. 8-10 minutes or until set. Cool completely.

3. Once tart crust has cooled, make your ganache. In a large bowl, add the chopped chocolate and butter; set aside. Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, heat together the heavy cream, sugar and vanilla over medium heat or until mixture begins to simmer. Pour the cream mixture over the chocolate and set aside for about 5 minutes. Once five minutes is up, stir or whisk to combine until ganache is creamy and smooth.

4. Spread the ganache into the prepared pan and even out the top. Sprinkle with candy cane pieces. Refrigerate for approx. 2-3 hours or until set before cutting into slices.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Chocolate-Peppermint-Ganache-Pie-1416461

Easy Chocolate Peppermint Ganache

Ingredients

1 pint cream
1 1/2 lbs dark chocolate 60-75% cacao, organic and fair trade
1/4 tsp of pure peppermint extract

Directions

1. Break the chocolate into small pieces and place in metal bowl.

2. Bring the cream to a boil and pour over the chocolate. Let sit for 5 minutes. Then start whisking from the center out, until all the chocolate is melted and uniform.

3. Add the peppermint extract. Let it set.

There are so many uses for ganache. Here are a few: to frost cakes, cupcakes and cookies or as a filling in a layer cake. This ganache is also great for sandwich cookies and macarons. In a pinch you can make truffles with this ganache (just roll in cocoa). I've used this as a mousse: just add some whipped cream and whip it up. Who wouldn't love a Chocolate Peppermint Mousse for the holidays, served with chocolate shortbread cookies? This Ganache can also be used as a tart filling (with chocolate shells?) Crepes: make chocolate crepes with a thin layer of ganache--or stack with a layer of thinned ganache in between each crepe. So many uses.

http://dyingforchocolate.blogspot.com/2009/12/chocolate-peppermint-ganache

Chocolate Peppermint Ganache Cookies
BY TWO PEAS

Yield: 32 cookies

Chocolate cookies dipped in chocolate ganache and sprinkled with candy cane pieces. Everyone's favorite holiday cookie!

ingredients:

For the Cookies:
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup Dutch processed cocoa
1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup light brown sugar
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chunks or chips

For the Ganache:

16 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, chopped
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup crushed candy cane pieces

directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or Silpat baking mat or parchment paper. Set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking soda, sea salt, and cocoa. Set aside.

3. With a mixer, cream butter and sugars together until smooth. Add in eggs, one at a time. Next, add in vanilla extract and mix until combined.

4. Gradually add flour mixture and beat until just combined. Stir in the chocolate chunks or chips. Scoop the dough into rounded tablespoons and place on prepared baking sheet, about 2 inches apart. Bake cookies for 10 minutes, or until cookies are set, but still soft in the center. Don't overbake. Remove from oven and let sit on baking sheet for 3 minutes. Move to a cooling rack and cool completely.

5. While the cookies are cooling, make the ganache. Add the chocolate to a large bowl. Heat the cream in a small saucepan over medium heat just until it bubbles around the edges. Remove the cream from the heat and pour it over the chocolate. Let the mixture stand for 30-45 seconds, then stir until the chocolate melts and a smooth ganache comes together, about 1-2 minutes.

6. Lay out a large sheet of parchment paper or wax paper. Dip the cookies, halfway, into the warm ganache. Place the dipped cookies on paper. Sprinkle with candy cane pieces. Let cookies sit until ganache hardens, about 2 hours. To speed up the process, you can place the cookies in the refrigerator to chill.

Note-store cookies in an airtight container for up to 4 days.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/chocolate-peppermint-ganache-cookies/#more-21678

Easy Chocolate Fudge

A passed down family recipe! This easy chocolate fudge is made in one bowl, has 5 ingredients, and is cooked in the microwave for 90 seconds! The easiest dessert you'll make this holiday season!

Author: Show Me the Yummy
Recipe type: Dessert - Fudge
Ingredients

1 lb powdered sugar, sifted
½ cup cocoa powder, sifted
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter, cubed into small chunks
¼ cup chocolate milk, plain milk works fine, too (I used skim, but anything will work)
1 tablespoon vanilla
½ cup chopped pecans, optional

Instructions

1. Line a 6 x 8 (or similar sized) glass pan with plastic wrap or wax paper misted very lightly with cooking spray.

2. Put all ingredients, excluding vanilla and optional nuts, into a bowl.

3. Microwave for 90 seconds.

4. Whisk until smooth.

5. Whisk in vanilla and optional nuts.

6. Pour into prepared pan, cover, and chill in the refrigerator until set.

www.showmetheyummy.com

Homemade Marshmallow Fudge BY RECIPELION

Ingredients

2 sticks butter, cut into parts
1 teaspoon vanilla
3 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips
5 oz. jar marshmallow creme
4 1/2 cups sugar
1 can evaporated milk
walnuts, optional

Directions

1. In large heat-proof bowl, combine butter, vanilla, chocolate chips and marshmallow creme. Set aside.

2. In large, heavy-bottom saucepan, combine sugar & evaporated milk.

3. With heat on medium-high, stirring constantly, bring mixture to a boil.

4. Lower temperature so the milk & sugar mixture is simmering.

5. Stir constantly this will burn easily & begin sticking to the bottom of the pot.

6. Simmer, stirring, for 10 minutes.

7. Pour hot liquid over chocolate chip mixture in bowl.

8. Stir until chocolate chips, butter and marshmallow creme are melted and all are incorporated.

10. Beat hard for several minutes, until the fudge gains a shine. The harder & longer you beat it, the creamier it will be when cooled.

11. If youre adding nuts, this is where to add them. We prefer to add the whole nuts; many people prefer them chopped.

12. Pour into prepared 9″ x13″ baking dish. To prepare, either use a cooking spray or coat with a light layer of butter.

13. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight or at least 3 4 hours, until fudge is completely cool & set.

14. Cut with a knife into pieces.

http://www.recipechatter.com/new-recipe-homemade-marshmallow-fudge/

Super Easy Chocolate Fudge

Simple and basically foolproof! The key to this is to cook over low heat until well melted and combined.

Ingredients

1 (14 oz) can sweetened condensed milk
1 (12 oz bag) semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 cup milk chocolate chips
¼ cup butter
1 tsp vanilla

Instructions

1. Line a 9 x 9 inch pan with aluminum foil and grease with butter. Set aside.

2. In a large sauce pan, add the condensed milk, chocolate chips, and butter. Cook over low heat, stirring often to avoid burning. Cook until mixture is melted and well combined.

3. Remove from heat and add vanilla; stir until combined.

4. Pour mixture into the prepared pan. Tap few times to remove air bubbles.

5. Place in the refrigerator to set for at least 2 hours.

6. When set, remove from pan using the foil and cut into pieces.

7. Store fudge in fridge for long storage. Just remove from fridge an hour or so before serving to soften.

http://realmomkitchen.com/9393/super-easy-chocolate-fudge/super-easy-fudge-2/

Soft Chewy Caramels Recipe

100 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon plus 1 cup butter, divided 
2-1/4 cups packed brown sugar 
1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk 
1 cup dark corn syrup

Directions

1. Line a 15x10x1-in. pan with foil; grease the foil with 1 tablespoon butter. In a heavy saucepan over medium heat, melt remaining butter. Add the brown sugar, milk and corn syrup. Cook and stir until candy thermometer reads 250° (hard-ball stage).

2. Pour into prepared pan (do not scrape saucepan). Cool completely before cutting. Yield: about 2-1/2 pounds.

Editor's Note: We recommend that you test your candy thermometer before each use by bringing water to a boil; the thermometer should read 212°. Adjust your recipe temperature up or down based on your test.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 58 calories, 2 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 7 mg cholesterol, 32 mg sodium, 9 g carbohydrate, 0 fiber, trace protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/soft-chewy-caramels

Oma's Soft Cream Cookies

Some cookies are just a sweet reminder of days gone by, and I have fond memories of these soft and delicately sweet cookies. Do you remember these when you were growing up?

Ingredients

2 cups sour cream or whipping cream
4 eggs
2 cups sugar
1 cup of margarine or butter
1 teaspoon vanilla 
5 cups flour 
2 1/2 Tablespoons baking powder (yes that is the correct amount)

Directions

1. Mix margarine sugar beating well

2. add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition

3. mix in the vanilla

4. Mix dry ingredients together

5. add into the egg mixture stir alternately with the sour cream.

6. This dough is soft and should be in the fridge over night, so it can be rolled out easily the next day. When you roll out the dough, flour the counter and over the dough liberally because the dough is a bit sticky.

7. Roll out dough on floured surface just over a 1/4" in thickness, into desired shapes.

8. Bake at 350 for 10-15 minutes watching carefully not to brown. They taste best looking whitish.

You may choose to ice them when cooled with the following glaze.

Glaze

2 cups icing sugar mixed with cream till it is a thick but spreadable constancy.

Add a few drops of food coloring if desired.

www.minonnitegirlscancook.com

PEPPERMINT STICK SHORTBREAD

Warning Highly addictive. May cause immature behavior even in adults.

Baking Note For best results, cookies should be COLD when they go into the oven. Otherwise, they may spread too much. Always give cookies plenty of space to spread regardless, at least an inch between cookies. Baking times are APPROXIMATE. Correct baking times are critical to the success of your cookies. Test your oven and pan setup with a few cookies to start with and watch the timing closely. Dark pans bake faster than light pans or air-sandwiched pans. Silicon mat-lined pans bake faster than parchment-lined pans. Cookies that are rolled to 1/8-inch thick bake faster than cookies rolled to ¼-inch thick. And your oven may be running hot or cold. There are so many variables. Do test a couple of cookies first. It may save an entire batch later.

Ingredients

3 cups King Arthur unbleached, all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon fine sea salt
6 ounces peppermint sticks or candy canes (1 cup crushed candy)
1½ cups unsalted butter, at cool room temperature (3 cubes)
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 teaspoons peppermint extract

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl, sift the flour and salt. Reserve.

2. Put the peppermint sticks in a sealable plastic bag, remove air from the bag, seal, and then crush with a mallet. Measure 1 cup of crushed peppermint candy. Reserve.

3. In a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream together the butter and sugar.

4. Add the vanilla and peppermint extracts, and incorporate.

5. Add the flour mixture and mix on very slow speed very briefly, just until a dough forms.

6. Add the crushed peppermint sticks and mix just to incorporate.

7. Using a #40 (1½ tablespoon) commercial scoop, scoop level portions of dough and place side-by-side in a container. (For a less jagged finished edge, roll the portions of dough into smooth balls with your hands after scooping.) If you run out of room, its fine to put a second layer of dough mounds on top of the first layer. They will easily pull apart after they are chilled. Cover the container.

8. Refrigerate dough for at least 4 hours (and preferably overnight) before baking.

9. Place well chilled mounds of dough 1-inch apart on parchment paper-lined cookie sheet. Place a small piece of plastic wrap over each cookie and then flatten to ½-inch thick with a flat or textured mallet to a diameter of 1¾ inches. (They will spread to 2¼ inches as they bake.)

10. Bake at 350° for about 10 minutes, depending on the size of the cookies, rotating pans at the halfway point to ensure even browning.

11. Remove from the oven, immediately loosen each cookie with a thin spatula and let cool for 3-4 minutes on the pan.

12. Remove cookies from the cookie sheet and place on a wire rack and cool completely.

13. Store airtight in layers separated by wax paper rounds in a cookie tin in a cool, dry place.

These cookies improve with age. If stored properly, they keep for 3-4 weeks.

Makes 2 dozen, 2¼-inch diameter cookies.

http://thelunacafe.com/peppermint-stick-shortbread

CAKE BATTER FUNFETTI COOKIES

Soft, perfectly fluffy cookies made with a cake mix and sprinkles.

Makes 24 Cookies

Ingredients

1 box (15.25 oz.) Pillsbury Funfetti Cake Mix, 15.25 oz

1 teaspoon baking powder
2 eggs
⅓-cup canola oil
1 teaspoon vanilla
additional sprinkles (optional)

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350.

2. Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper; set aside.

3. In a large mixing bowl whisk together cake mix and baking powder; set aside.

4. In a separate bowl, whisk together eggs, oil and vanilla; whisk until combined and mixture is a pale yellow.

5. Add egg mixture to cake-mix mixture; stir until thoroughly incorporated.

6. Drop 1-inch rounded balls of dough, two-inches apart, onto previously prepared baking sheets.

7. Add a few sprinkles on top of each dough-ball and press lightly so they do not roll off. DO NOT flatten cookie-dough balls.

8. Bake for 9 minutes.

9. Remove from oven and let stand 2 minutes.

10. Transfer cookies to a wire rack and cool completely.

12. Serve

http://diethood.com/cake-batter-funfetti-cookies

Peppermint Cacao Bark and Cranberry-Pistachio Bark

Just because it's classified as candy doesn't mean it has to be unhealthy. I'd like to think that protein bark is the new protein bar, with an extra dose of holiday whimsy mixed in. Not all protein powders react the same when used in various recipes, so I would highly recommend stocking up on Pro(Zero) specifically this time around.

Peppermint Cacao Bark

Ingredients

6 Ounces (1 Cup) Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips
1/4 Cup Pro(Zero) Natural Whipped Vanilla Protein Powder
1/4 Teaspoon Peppermint Extract
1/4 Cup Cacao Nibs
Coarse or Flaky Sea Salt

Cranberry-Pistachio Bark

Ingredients

1/2 Cup Refined Coconut Oil
1/2 Cup Pro(Zero) Natural Whipped Vanilla Protein Powder
3 Tablespoons Confectioners' Sugar
1/4 Teaspoon Vanilla Bean Paste or Powder
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Cup Toasted, Unsalted Pistachios
1/2 Cup Dried Cranberries

For the Peppermint Cacao Bark:

1. Place the chocolate chips in a microwave-safe dish and heat at 30 second intervals, stirring thoroughly between each cycle, until completely melted.

2. Add in the protein powder and peppermint extract, mixing thoroughly.

3. Once the powder is completely incorporated, spread the mixture out on a piece of parchment paper or a silpat. Smooth it out as thinly as possible with a wide spatula; exact dimensions aren't important.

4. Sprinkle the cacao nibs and a pinch of sea salt over the top, gently pressing the goodies into the surface so that they adhere.

5. Place in the fridge for at least 20 minutes for the bark to solidify before breaking into pieces and enjoying.

For the Cranberry-Pistachio Bark:

1. Place the coconut oil in a microwave-safe dish and heat until liquefied.

2. Add in the protein powder, confectioner's sugar, vanilla paste or powder, and salt, stirring until the mixture is homogeneous.

3. Allow it to sit in a cool place for about 15 minutes, stirring periodically, until it begins to thicken and solidify again. If you house is very warm, place it in the fridge for only 5 - 10 minutes, stirring every minute or so for the same effect.

4. Spread the mixture out on a piece of parchment paper or a silpat as thinly as possible with a wide spatula; exact dimensions aren't important.

5. Once smooth, sprinkle the pistachios and cranberries evenly over the top, gently pressing the goodies into the surface so that they adhere.

6. Place in the fridge for at least 20 minutes for the bark to solidify before breaking into pieces and enjoying.

NOTE: Store either rendition in an airtight container in the fridge or a cool place for up to a week.

www.BitterSweet.com

Seven Layer Bars by Michelle

Seven Layer Bars, aka Magic Bars  Seven glorious layers of graham crackers, nuts, chocolate chips, white chocolate chips, butterscotch chips, coconut and sweetened condensed milk!

Ingredients:

½ cup unsalted butter, melted
9 whole graham crackers, crushed (about 1½ cups crumbs)
1 cup finely chopped pecans (can substitute walnuts)
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
½ cup white chocolate chips
½ cup butterscotch chips
1 cup sweetened flaked coconut, toasted
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk

Directions:

1. Adjust an oven rack to the lower-middle position and preheat to 350 degrees F. Spray a 9x13-inch baking pan with non-stick spray. Line the pan with two overlapping pieces of foil or parchment paper, leaving the overhang to act as handles for lifting the bars out of the pan. Spray with non-stick spray.

2. Combine the melted butter and graham cracker crumbs in a small bowl. Toss with your fingers until the butter is evenly distributed. Spread the crumbs evenly over the bottom of the prepared pan (this is not meant to be a crust, so you don't need to press it flat and there will be some small bare spots along the bottom, that's okay).

3. In this order, sprinkle the pecans, chocolate chips, white chocolate chips, butterscotch chips, and coconut over the graham crumbs. Pour the condensed milk evenly over the entire dish.

4. Bake until the top is golden brown, about 25 minutes. Cool in the pan on a wire rack to room temperature, about 2 hours.

5. Remove the bars from the pan using the foil or parchment handles and transfer to a cutting board. Using a sharp knife or bench cutter, cut into 2 by 3-inch bars.

www.browneyedbaker.com

Even I get sweetened out once in a while  so maybe I should throw in some real food for a change. Or maybe it is because I havent eaten since breakfast. Slugging orange juice just doesnt cut it in the cutting the appetite type food. Maybe a peanut butter and cream cheese on whole wheat bread (dont knock it until you tried it) is in my future.

Eggplant Parmesan Pasta

Author: Inspired by DeLallo Foods

Total Cost: $5.81
Cost Per Serving: $0.97
Serves: 4-6
Ingredients

1 small eggplant (1 lb.) $1.67
½ Tbsp salt $0.05
⅓ cup flour $0.05
1 large egg $0.27
2 Tbsp milk $0.04
½ cup plain breadcrumbs $0.24
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.31
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.02
8oz. rigatoni $0.75
24oz. pasta sauce $1.97
1 cup shredded mozzarella $0.75

Instructions

1. Slice the eggplant into ½-inch thick slices. Generously sprinkle salt over the slices and let them sit in a colander for 45-60 minutes. This will pull some of the water and bitterness out of the eggplant. After salting, gently press the slices between paper towels to blot the excess water away.

2. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees. Place the slices in a large zip top bag, add the flour, and shake until the slices are coated in flour.

3. In a shallow bowl, whisk together the egg and milk. In a second shallow bowl, stir together the breadcrumbs, Parmesan, and garlic powder. Dip each slice of eggplant into the egg wash first, then in the seasoned breadcrumbs until coated on both sides. Place the breaded slices onto a baking sheet with two wire cooling racks placed on top (to elevate the slices).

4. Bake the breaded slices for 25 minutes, or until golden brown and crispy. While the slices are baking, cook the pasta according to the package directions. Drain the pasta, return it to the pot (with the heat turned off) and add the pasta sauce. Stir to coat.

5. Once the eggplant slices are finished baking, reserve a few to top the casserole and cut the remaining slices into ½-inch squares. Stir the eggplant squares into the pasta and sauce. Pour the pasta, sauce, and eggplant into a casserole dish or oven safe skillet, then top with the whole eggplant slices and the shredded mozzarella.

6. Bake the casserole in the still hot oven until the cheese is melted and the dish is heated through (10-15 minutes). If you prefer the cheese to be browned, place the dish under the broiler for 1-2 minutes, or until the desired browning has been achieved.

Notes: If served with a side dish, this will yield about 6 servings. If eaten alone, this will yield four larger servings.

www.budgetbytes.com

Easy weeknight chicken curry with cucumber yoghurt and roti

Author: Alida Ryder
Recipe type: Curry, Chicken
Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

12 pieces chicken of your choice, bone in, skin on (drumsticks, thighs and wings work well)
1 large onions, finely chopped
4 cloves garlic, finely chopped
5cm piece fresh ginger, grated
2 tablespoons Garam Masala
1 teaspoon paprika
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon chili flakes
2 cans chopped tomatoes
2 teaspoons sugar (optional)
500ml chicken stock
150ml cream
salt & pepper to taste
fresh coriander, chopped, to serve
warmed roti, to serve

for the cucumber yoghurt

1 cup grated cucumber
1 cup Greek yoghurt
lemon juice, salt and pepper, to taste

Instructions

1. Heat a large, deep pan over high heat and add a splash of oil to the pan.

2. Brown the chicken all over then remove and set aside.

3. Add the onions to the pot and allow to soften for 5 minutes then add the ginger, garlic and spices.

4. Add another splash of oil if the mixture is too dry and fry for 30 seconds.

5. Add the chicken back to the pan then pour in the tomatoes, chicken stock and sugar.

6. Turn the heat down and allow to simmer for 15 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through.

7. After 15 minutes, add the cream and season to taste then allow to simmer for another 5 minutes.

8. Sprinkle over the chopped coriander and serve with the roti and cucumber yoghurt.

http://simply-delicious-food.com/2015/12/04/easy-weeknight-chicken-curry-with-cucumber-yoghurt-and-roti

Roasted Sweet Potato Sandwich with Apples, Pesto, Kale, and Blue Cheese

A rundown of what you can find inside of this glorious sandwich: roasted sweet potatoes, tart apple slices, kale, basil pesto, and crumbled blue cheese. All of these fabulous flavors are layered between two slices of hearty bread.

Yield: 2 sandwiches

Ingredients:

1 large sweet potato, washed and cut into 1/4-inch thick rounds
1 tablespoon olive oil
Salt and black pepper, to taste
4 slices hearty bread
1/3 cup chopped kale
2 tablespoons basil pesto
1 Granny Smith apple, cored and thinly sliced
1/3 cup crumbled blue cheese

Directions:

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

2. Place the sweet potato rounds in a medium bowl. Drizzle with olive oil and toss to coat.

3, Place the sweet potatoes on a large baking sheet, in a single layer. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.

4. Bake until the rounds are browned and tender, 20 to 25 minutes. Remove from the oven and let cool.

To assemble the sandwiches:

1. Lay two pieces of bread on the counter.

2. First, add the kale.

3. Top with sweet potato rounds.

4. Drizzle the pesto over the sweet potatoes.

5. Next, add the apple slices.

6. Top with blue cheese and the second slice of bread.

7. Cut in half, if desired, and serve!

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/roasted-sweet-potato-sandwich-with-apples-pesto-kale-and-blue-cheese/

Garlic and Rosemary Balsamic Roasted Pork Loin

Author: Katerina | Diethood
Recipe type: Dinner
Cuisine: American
Serves: Serves 8 to 10

Ingredients

2 pounds boneless pork loin
¼-cup STAR Olive Oil
3 tablespoons STAR Balsamic Vinegar of Modena (Gold Edition)
10 garlic cloves, smashed
½-cup fresh rosemary leaves
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
2 pounds small red potatoes, washed and quartered

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 450F.

2. Lightly grease a roasting pan with cooking spray; place pork loin in roasting pan and set aside.

3. In a food processor, combine olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic cloves, rosemary leaves, salt and pepper; process for 2 to 3 minutes, or until thickened, and the consistency is that of a wet paste.

4. Spread ¾ of the rub on all sides of the meat.

5. Place in oven and cook for 15 minutes.

6. In the meantime, prepare the potatoes by combining them with the remaining of the rub.

7. Remove roasting pan from oven; reduce oven to 350F.

8. Place prepared potatoes around the meat.

9. Put back in the oven and continue to cook for 50 minutes, or until done. Pork is done cooking when internal temperature is between 145F and 160F.

10. Remove from oven and let stand 10 minutes.

11. Transfer roast to a cutting board; slice and serve with potatoes.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1-1/4 Cup (Meat + Potatoes) Calories: 315 Fat: 11 Saturated fat: 2.6 Carbohydrates: 21.6 Sugar: 1.2 Sodium: 74 mg Fiber: 3.5 Protein: 32.2 Cholesterol: 83 mg

http://diethood.com/garlic-rosemary-balsamic-roasted-pork-loin

One Pot Creamy French Onion Pasta Bake

Ingredients

4 tablespoons butter
2-3 sweet onions (I like to use 2 smaller onions)
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce (omit if vegetarian)
1 cup red wine
8 ounces button mushrooms, sliced
salt + pepper, to taste
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
3 cups low sodium chicken broth + 3/4 cups water
1 pound of your favorite short cut pasta (use gluten free if needed)
2 bay leaves
2-3 fresh thyme sprigs
1 1/4 cups heavy cream
pinch of cayenne pepper
6 ounces gruyere cheese, shredded
1/3 cup gorgonzola cheese, crumbled (optional)

Instructions

1. Heat a large high-sided dutch oven over medium-high heat and add the butter.

2. Add the onions + brown sugar and cook about 10 minutes, stirring frequently, until softened.

3, At this point you want to slowly add the Worcestershire sauce and the wine, let them cook into the onions, add more and continue to cook. Do this until the the wine is gone or the onions are caramelized to your liking. Make sure the wine has evaporated.

4. Preheat the broiler to high.

5. Toss the mushroom and garlic in with the caramelized onions, season with salt + pepper, cook another 3-4 minutes or until the mushrooms are soft.

6. Pour in the chicken broth + water and bring to a boil. Add your pasta, bay leaves and thyme, cook, stirring often until most of the liquid has been soaked up by the pasta and the pasta is al dente. If you feel your pasta needs more water to continue cooking, add around 1/2 cup.

7. Stir in the cream and a pinch of cayenne pepper. Stir in half the gruyere cheese. Cook 2 minutes and then remove from the heat. Top with the remaining cheese and place under the broiler for 1-2 minutes until the cheese is melted.

8. Serve warm, top with fresh thyme and parsley if desired.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/one-pot-creamy-french-onion-pasta-bake/

Sicilian Rice Ball Casserole and Filetto di Pomodoro

To make this quicker you can make the rice ahead of time as well as the sauce. I used my filetto di pomodoro recipe, but you can use your favorite sauce. I recommend either using the 93% lean turkey, I found the 99% lean turkey was too dry and the points remain the same.

Sicilian Rice Ball Casserole
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 8  Serving Size: 1 slice (1/8th)  Points Plus: 9 pts
Calories: 373  Fat: 10 g  Sat Fat: 4 g  Carb: 47 g  Fiber: 2 g  Protein: 21 g
Sugar: 1 g  Sodium: 629 mg  Chol: 61 mg

Ingredients:

2 cups uncooked long grain rice
1 3/4 teaspoons kosher salt
1 (2.5 oz) sweet Italian sausage link, casing removed
10 oz (.65 lbs) 93% lean ground turkey
1/4 cup onion, minced 
black pepper
5 oz frozen peas
2 cups homemade tomato sauce
1 large egg, 1 egg white
1/2 cup pecorino romano (or parmesan)
cooking spray
4 tbsp seasoned breadcrumbs, divided
1 1/4 cup shredded part skim mozzarella 
fresh parsley or basil, if desired

Directions:

1. Cook rice with 1 teaspoon kosher salt according to package directions. Set aside to cool.

2. Meanwhile, sauté sausage meat; cook until brown breaking up into pieces with a wooden spoon as it cooks.

3. Add turkey and onions and cook until browned, breaking up as it cooks.

4. Season with 3/4 teaspoon salt and black pepper to taste, then add peas and 1 cup sauce; simmer on low, covered, about 20 minutes.

5. Preheat oven to 400°F.

6. In a large bowl combine cooked rice, pecorino romano, eggs, and 1/2 cup tomato sauce and mix well. Rice should be a bit sticky.

7. Spray a 9 x 13 casserole dish with cooking spray, making sure to spray sides too.

8. Add 2 tbsp breadcrumbs to the dish and roll around to coat the bottom and sides.

9. Take half of the rice mixture (a little more if needed) and cover the bottom of the dish and up the sides; press to form the bottom layer.

10. Fill with the meat and peas.

11. Top with 3/4 cup mozzarella cheese. Then cover with remaining rice and press until even.

12. Top with remaining sauce, remaining 2 tbsp breadcrumbs, and remaining 1/2 cup mozzarella.

13. Cover with foil and bake 30 minutes, until hot.

14. Garnish with parsley or basil if desired, cut into 8 pieces and serve.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/02/sicilian-rice-ball-casserole

Filetto di Pomodoro

Ingredients:

2 (28 oz) cans imported crushed tomatoes (Tuttoroso)
3 cloves garlic, smashed
1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 large onion finely chopped
1 cup carrots, finely chopped
1/2 cup fat free chicken stock 
fresh basil

Directions:

1. Saute garlic in oil, add onions and carrots and saute on medium-low for about 2-3 minutes, until soft. Add tomatoes and chicken broth and simmer 45 minutes on low.

2. Add fresh basil last 10 minutes (herbs will become bitter if cooked more than 20 minutes). Julia always adds herbs into the sauce near the end.

4. Taste for acidity, if sauce is a bit tangy (acidic) then add 1 tbsp of sugar. For a calorie free way to cut the acidity in the sauce add 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda.

Servings: 8  Serving Size: 1 cup  Old Points: 1 pt  Points+: 2 pt
Calories: 90.9  Fat: 1.8 g  Protein: 0.3 g  Carb: 15.3 g  Fiber: 3.7 g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/02/filetto-di-pomodoro-1-ww-pt.html

Wicked Beef

Cooking Vessel Size: 9 x 13 inch baking dish or Dutch oven

Ingredients

1 bag egg noodles 
1 1/2 pound ground beef 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 jar Alfredo sauce 
1/2 can diced tomatoes and chilies (use more, if desired) 
Pinch of red pepper flakes

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Prepare pasta according to package directions.

2. While pasta is cooking, heat a skillet to medium-high heat. Brown ground beef. Add salt and garlic powder. Drain and set aside.

3. Drain pasta and place in bottom of 9 x 13 inch baking dish or Dutch oven. Layer ground beef on top of pasta.

4. Empty contents of Alfredo sauce into a mixing bowl. Fold in diced tomatoes and chilies.

5. Pour sauce mixture into baking dish and gently mix together until pasta and beef are thoroughly coated with sauce. Stir in red pepper flakes to taste.

6. Bake, covered, for 30 minutes.

http://www.allfreecasserolerecipes.com/Ground-Beef-Casserole-Recipes/Wicked-Beef

What crazy weather we are having for middecember  the next five days are to be in the high 50s to the high mid60s  possible showers over the weekend. Im thinking if we dont have some extended freezing weather the mosquitoes are going to be really obnoxious this summer. Not that I am complaining about the weather but I do look at the big picture sometimes. And we should have a little snow for the holidays  its necessary.

I do think it is time for a few more recipes more on the sweet side.

Sablè bicolor 

Ingredients:

375 grams of flour 00
70 grams of starch or cornstarch
125g icing sugar
1 pinch of salt
1 teaspoon of vanilla extract (if possible, replace with the seeds of a vanilla bean, but the original recipe says so ...)
250 g butter at room temperature, into pieces.

Directions:

1. Mix all the ingredients with your hands, quickly.

2. Divide the dough into two parts and add 10 grams of cocoa in one of the two.

3. Manipulate the ball with chocolate until it takes on a uniform color.

4. Place the two balls of dough in the fridge, covered with foil and let them rest for 30 minutes.

5. After this time, packaged cookies using the imagination. You can simply roll out the dough with a rolling pin (often about 5 mm) and cut out shapes with dele stencils for cookies, or you can add a little 'of white paste and a bit' to get dark and the sablè marbled, to crop always the molds. My favorites are those checkerboard, obtained by coating the two mixtures separately, but the same thickness, then cut into strips of about one cm, approach the strips alternating both horizontally and vertically, for a total of 2 or 3 layers . Then compact block obtained by pressing from above with a rolling pin, gently, and with your hands on the sides, finally cutting sections of about half a cm knife with a smooth and very sharp.

6. You just have to bake in oven, preheated to 170 degrees for up to 10 minutes (depending on the thickness of the cookies), I suggest you keep an eye on, because it should not become dark.

7. Inside a metal box, they are preserved for one week (if there arrive). The metal box is a great idea for a possible Christmas present.

http://aknittingbear.blogspot.com/

This recipe is in honor of Darlenes mittens.

Hedgehog Cookies

Recipe by: mamakittyto3

yields 24 servings

Ingredients

4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 1/4 cups white sugar
1 cup butter-flavored shortening 
1/4 cup corn syrup 
2 eggs 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
1 cup pecans 
1 cup chocolate chips

Directions

1. Mix flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a bowl.

2. Whisk sugar, shortening, corn syrup, eggs, and vanilla extract in a separate bowl.

3. Stir sugar mixture into flour mixture until just combined. Refrigerate dough until chilled, 30 minutes to 1 hour.

4. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

5. Scoop cookie dough using a cookie scoop or 1 tablespoon so all the cookies are uniform; shape dough into teardrop-shaped cookies. Flatten the pointed side of each cookie to form the 'face'. Arrange cookies on baking sheets.

6. Bake in the preheated oven until golden, 10 to 12 minutes. Cool on the baking sheets for 10 minutes before removing to cool completely on a wire rack.

7. Pulse pecans in a food processor until finely chopped; transfer to a bowl.

8. Melt chocolate chips in the top of a double boiler over simmering water, stirring frequently and scraping down the sides with a rubber spatula to avoid scorching.

9. Dip the top of each cookie in the melted chocolate, spreading to fully coat the 'body' of each hedgehog. Press cookies, chocolate-side down, into the ground pecans forming the 'fur'. Arrange cookies on a sheet of waxed paper to set, about 30 minutes.

10. Transfer the remaining melted chocolate to a piping bag or plastic bag with a corner snipped. Pipe chocolate onto the pointed end of each cookie for eyes and a nose. Footnotes

Cook's Note: Pecans give the best coating because of the color variation. For a nut allergy, a mix of graham cracker crumbs and one or two chocolate wafer cookie crumbs (remove the cream filling) will give a close look.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/231776/hedgehog-cookies

LEMON-LIME CLOVE SUGAR COOKIES AND ROYAL ICING BY SUSAN BRADLEY

Ingredients

5 cups King Arthurs unbleached all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
2 cups unsalted butter, cool room temperature (15 minutes out of the refrigerator)
2 cups superfine sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
½ teaspoon lemon oil (or 1 teaspoon extract)
½ teaspoon orange oil (or 1 teaspoon extract)
finely grated zest of 1 large lemon
finely grated zest of 1 large lime 2 large eggs, lightly beaten, at cool room temperature
sanding sugar or sprinkles

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl, sift together the flour, baking powder, cloves, and salt. Whisk thoroughly to distribute the baking powder. Reserve.

2. Using a stand mixer, such as a Kitchen Aid Artisan 5-qt. Stand Mixer, fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the butter, sugar, vanilla extract, lemon oil, lime oil, lemon zest, and lime zest until light and creamy, about 3 minutes,.

3. Add the eggs, a little at a time, and continue beating until very light and fluffy, scraping the sides of the bowl several times, about 3 minutes.

4. Add the flour mixture and mix very briefly in short bursts, just until incorporated

5. Divide the dough into 5 equal portions and flatten each portion to a ½-inch thick disk on a sheet of plastic wrap. Seal the plastic wrap around each portion of the dough and refrigerate for at least 2 hours, or overnight. (The sealed dough can be refrigerated for 2-3 days if necessary.)

6. On a lightly floured pastry cloth, using a covered rolling pin, roll out the dough to 3/16- to ¼-inch thickness. Use a little flour to keep the dough from sticking if necessary, but try not to work too much additional flour into the dough.

7. Cut out shapes with cookie cutters and place cookies on a lightly greased baking sheet. If desired, sprinkle with sanding sugar or sprinkles.

8. Bake at 375° for 7-10 minutes, until edges are just beginning to lightly brown.

9. Using a thin, flexible offset spatula, remove cookies from the baking sheet and cool on a wire rack.

10. After cooling, cookies can be decorated with icing if desired

11. Store cookies, layered with rounds of wax paper, in airtight metal cookie containers. (These cookies keep well for weeks in a cool, dry place; they may also be frozen.)

Makes about 8 dozen small to medium cookies.

ROYAL ICING

This versatile cookie icing can be thinned with water (1 teaspoon at a time; a little usually does it) to any desirable consistency, making it perfect to spread with a small offset spatula or to put into a pastry bag with a plain tip and pipe.

Ingredients

¼ cup powdered egg whites (or meringue powder)
¼ cup water
4 cups (1 pound) powdered sugar, sifted
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
¼ teaspoon orange oil (or 1/2 teaspoon orange extract)

Directions

1. Using a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, combine the powdered egg whites and water, and beat slowly for a few minutes to dissolve the powder.

2. Increase mixer speed to medium and continue mixing until the mixture is frothy

3. Add the powdered sugar, cup by cup, and mix until incorporated.

4. Add the vanilla and orange extracts.

5. Increase mixer speed to medium-high, and mix until the icing is thick and glossy, about 5 minutes.

6. Remove the icing to a plastic storage container. Put a damp paper towel directly on top of the icing to keep a crust from forming.

7. If not using within a couple of hours, cover the bowl with plastic and refrigerate.

8. When ready to ice your cookies, thin the icing to the desired consistency using 1 teaspoon of water at a time. You may also want to divide the icing between several small bowls and add a different color food coloring to each.

Makes 1 cup icing.

http://thelunacafe.com/lemon-lime-clove-sugar-cookies

Raspberry Almond Shortbread Bars

Yield: 24 bars

These buttery shortbread bars are easy to make and great with a cup of coffee, tea, or milk!

Ingredients:

For the Bars:

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup cold Land O Lakes® European Style Unsalted Butter, cut into small pieces
1 egg, lightly beaten
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 cup raspberry jam
1/2 cup sliced almonds

For the Glaze:

1 cup powdered sugar
2 tablespoons milk
1/4 teaspoon almond extract

Directions:

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Spray a 9×13-inch baking pan with cooking spray and set aside.

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Cut in the butter with a pastry blender until butter is mixed in, but you still have small chunks of butter. In a small bowl, whisk together the egg, almond extract, and vanilla extract. Add into the flour and butter mixture and stir to combine. The dough will be crumbly. Pat half of the dough into the prepared pan.

3. Spread the raspberry jam evenly over the bottom crust. Crumble the remaining dough over the jam. Sprinkle with sliced almonds.

4. Bake for 30-35 minutes or until the top is golden brown. Cool completely on a wire rack.

5. While the bars are cooling, make the glaze. In a small bowl, whisk together powdered sugar, milk, and almond extract. Drizzle glaze over cooled bars. Cut into squares and serve.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/raspberry-almond-shortbread-bars/

Maple Pecan Shortbread Squares

Recipe by: Tracey Lafave Kessler

Ingredients

1 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup softened butter 
1 egg 
1/3 cup packed brown sugar 
3 tablespoons pure maple syrup 
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Directions

1. Preheat an oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

2. Combine the flour and 1/3 cup brown sugar in a mixer.

3. Mix in the softened butter until a dough has formed.

4. Press into an ungreased 8x8-inch baking dish, and prick with a fork.

5. Bake the shortbread in the preheated oven until golden brown, about 20 minutes.

6. While the shortbread is baking, beat the egg in a mixing bowl along with 1/3 cup brown sugar, maple syrup, and pecans.

7. Pour the pecan mixture over the hot crust, and return to the oven.

8. Continue baking until firmed, 12 to 15 minutes.

9. Remove from the oven, and immediately run a knife around the edges to prevent sticking.

10. Cool completely, then cut into 1-inch squares to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/214883/maple-pecan-shortbread-squares

RHUBARB CUSTARD TART WITH ALMOND STREUSEL
by Susan S. Bradley

Ingredient Note Not all rhubarb is red. The Victoria variety stays green all season and it has excellent flavor. For the best rhubarb available, purchase at your local farmers market. Look for slim stalks. Thicker stalks can be fibrous and may require peeling.

Ingredients

unsalted butter, for coating ramekins

Almond Streusel (makes about 2 cups)
½ cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup almond flour
¼ cup sugar
¼ teaspoon fine sea salt
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, very cold, cut into 8 chunks
1½ teaspoons water, ice cold
1 teaspoon almond extract
½ cup raw sliced almonds

Rhubarb Filling

12 ounces (3 cups; 4 large stalks) trimmed, fresh rhubarb, cut into ½-inch chunks
½ cup sugar
¼ cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
½ teaspoon fine sea salt
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

Custard

1 large egg
¼ cup sugar
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
½ cup heavy cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
¼ teaspoon fine sea salt

Directions

1. Center a rack in the middle of the oven, and heat to 375ºF.

2. Generously butter four 1-cup or two 2-cup ovenproof ramekins. Reserve.

3. To make Almond Streusel, in a processor fitted with the steel knife, blend flour, almond flour, sugar, and sea salt.

4. Evenly disperse butter over dry ingredients in the workbowl, and pulse to combine.

5. Sprinkle water and almond extract over crumbs and pulse a few times to distribute. Test crumble by pressing a bit of it between your fingers. It should be just moist enough to clump and hold together.

6. Transfer to a small mixing bowl, and reserve in the fridge.

7.	To make rhubarb filling, in a medium mixing bowl, combine rhubarb, Lemon-Thyme Sugar, remaining sugar, brown sugar, cornstarch, and salt. Sprinkle on lemon juice and toss to distribute. Let sit for 15 minutes to allow rhubarb to begin to exude juice.

8. Divide filling between ramekins and top each with ½ cup of chilled, pinched streusel bits.

9. To bake, arrange ramekins on a small, edged baking sheet, and bake at 375ºF. for about 30 minutes, until rhubarb is bubbling, custard has risen, and streusel is crisp and golden.

Makes two shareable or four individual crumbles.

http://thelunacafe.com/rhubarb-custard-tart-with-almond-streusel/

Lets not forget our furry canine friends  here are some treats for them.

Homemade Candy Cane Dog Treats

Ingredients

3 cups whole wheat flour
½ cup powdered milk
1 cup chicken broth
2 large eggs (set one aside for egg wash)
1 tsp. Peppermint oil
red food coloring (optional)

Instructions:

1. Whisk all your wet ingredients together until well combined.

2. Add dry ingredients, one at a time, stirring between each addition to incorporate.

3. Knead dough on floured surface for 2-3 minutes.

4. Divide dough in half, make a well in one half and add the peppermint and food coloring-working it in and adding food coloring until desired color is reached.

5. Place both dough rolls back into bowl, cover, and refrigerate for 1 hour to firm dough.

6. Preheat oven to 350°.

7. Cover a cookie sheet in foil and spray with nonstick cooking spray.

8. Whisk egg for wash in a small bowl.

9. Remove dough from refrigerator; break each dough color up into an equal number of pieces- about a Tbsp. or so in size-depending on the size of the recipient.

10. Roll each ball into a small snake-like shape.

11. Work on a long sheet of wax paper creating candy canes to prevent sticking- dough will still be somewhat sticky and that is normal.

12. Twist one of each color together and bend the end to create a hook shape.

13. Place your Candy Cane on the foil lined baking sheet.

14. Brush each with egg wash.

15. Bake for 10-12 minutes.

16. Cool completely and store in an airtight container.

A dozen or so of these would make an adorable gift for a friend or family members treasured pet, tied up in a cellophane goodie bag or in a pretty glass jar with a handmade tag.

http://petcouponsavings.com/homemade-candy-cane-dog-treats/

Cranberry Dog Treats

By Paris Permenter & John Bigley

Ingredients

2 cups whole wheat flour
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup oats
1/4 cup molasses
1 cup cranberries
1 egg
1/2 stick (4 tablespoons) butter, melted
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup water, as needed

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and grease two cookie sheets.

2. Toss the cranberries into a blender or food processor and chop. (If you like, you can mix until theyre liquified but I liked the chunks

3. Mix all the dry ingredients in a large bowl then add the melted butter, chopped cranberries, egg, and, slowly, the water a little bit at a time. Mix the dough and knead on a lightly floured surface, rolling the dough to about 1/4-inch thick.

4. Use cookie cutters to cut into desired shapes (or make it super simple on yourself and use a pizza cutter to slice it in strips then squaresthe dogs wont mind!)

5. Place the treats on the baking sheet, leaving just a little room between each:

6. Pop the cookie sheets in the oven and bake for 30 minutes.

7. At the end of baking, turn off the oven and allow the treats to cool in the oven for about three or four hours. This will make the treats harden (think Milk Bone consistency). Once the treats have completely cooled, you can serve them or refrigerate them. Our dogs loved the crunchy consistency of the Cranberry Treats!

http://www.dogtipper.com/recipes/2010/12/recipe-cranberry-dog-treats.html

Carrot and Banana Natural Dog Treat Recipe

Triple the following recipe yields roughly 40 large 4" treats.

Ingredients:

2 1/2 cups whole wheat flour 
1/2 cup cornmeal 
1 bunch fresh carrots, finely chopped or grated 
2-3 fresh bananas, peeled and mashed 
1 beaten egg 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
1 tablespoon brown sugar (*optional, we went without) 
1/2 cup cold water

Preparation:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees and grease cookie sheets.

2. Combine dry ingredients (flour, cornmeal & *brown sugar) in large mixing bowl, then incorporate carrots, bananas, egg, oil, and water until well blended into workable dough.

Note: With both the carrots and bananas, I chopped them into large pieces, and then slowly pulsed them in our food processor. This not only saved me time, but created semi-regular sized carrot chunks and smooth banana mash to blend right into the rest of the base ingredients. I left the pulsed carrot pieces fairly chunky instead of pureeing them, because I like the idea of being able to see the actual carrot pieces throughout each treat.

4. Flour your workspace and roll out dough to desired thickness. We went with about 1/2 inch thickness to allow for some expansion once baked. Cut cookies to desired shape and size  I used our 4 inch dog bone shape from a cookie cutter I bought off Etsy.

5. Place dog cookies on baking sheet and bake 35 minutes...

6. After baking, turn oven off and leave cookies inside for another 30-45 minutes until crisp. This step is important to make sure your treats harden up, otherwise they will remain like soft cookies.

7. Once crisp, remove dog cookies from oven and let cool. Transfer to zipper bags or airtight containers and freeze to preserve freshness for your little one!

http://www.17apart.com/2012/02/how-to-carrot-banana-natural-dog-treat.html

Now back to some food to counteract all the sweet things we have been eating.

Easy Loaded Potato Bites

This is a great treat to make when you have no idea what to make for an appetizer. A mandoline is the quickest way to slice these potatoes.

Ingredients

2 pounds petite potatoes (they often come in a package of white, red and blue potatoes)
2 - 3 tablespoons oil
salt and pepper
1 cup sharp cheddar, finely shredded
1/2 cup ready crisp real bacon bits 
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1/4 cup sour cream

Directions

1. Wash potatoes and thinly slice no more than 1/4 inch thick.

2. Coat both sides of potatoes with oil and arrange in a single layer on a parchment paper lined cookie sheet. Sprinkle with salt and pepper.

3. Bake at 400 F for about half an hour or until potatoes have browned on both sides.

4. Remove from oven, sprinkle with shredded cheese and bacon bits and return to oven until cheese has melted.

5. Garnish each potato slice with sour cream and chopped green onions.

www.minonnitegirlscancook.com

Creamy Broccoli Bacon Bake

Ingredients

6 cups Broccoli Florets, small
2 Carrots, sliced
8 oz 1 Tub Cream Cheese Spread
2 tablespoons Milk
1 teaspoon Garlic Powder
2 Green Onions, sliced
3/4 cup Shredded Triple Cheddar Cheese with a TOUCH OF Cream Cheese
4 Slices Bacon, cooked and chopped

Directions

Heat oven to 425°F (220 c)

1. Add broccoli and carrots to saucepan of boiling water; cook 2 to 3 min. or until crisp-tender. Drain, reserving 1/4 cup cooking water. Meanwhile, mix next 3 ingredients until blended.

2. Return cooked vegetables to saucepan. Add cream cheese mixture and onions; stir until vegetables are evenly coated with sauce, adding reserved cooking water if necessary for desired consistency.

3. Spoon into 2-qt. casserole sprayed with cooking spray; top with shredded cheese and bacon. Cover.

4. Bake 25 min. or until heated through, uncovering for the la


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 4th December, 2015* by Darowil

KP MEMBERS
*Rookie and Puplover* caught up last Saturday.

*Tamis* surgery has been cancelled- to do with her EKG but needs to see her local doctor to discuss it.

*Pacer's* second house has now sold with all the last minute hassles finally sorted out.

*Puplover* has ?tendonitis in her thumb (preventing her knitting though some crocheting is possible) and a urine infection. No update on her mother at this stage (she was admitted to hospital earlier in the week with suspected heart problems.)

Hickory (*the wren's* dog) passed away this week.

*Gwen's* new sewing machine is not working- but after some time of frustration she realised that she had old sewing machines which could do all the work she had left to do. Gwen is planning to catch up with *Marianne* on Saturday.

FAMILY AND FRIENDS
*Bonnies* Great-nephew having repair of a cleft lip done Thursday

*Martinas* sister having tests which the doctor is not expecting will have good results.

*Darowils* mother is home and recovering well.

PHOTOS
3 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
3 - *Kate* - Hats for The Big Knit
4 - *Lurker* - The guernsey + The moon & Venus
5 - *Fan* - Just Joey rose + Fan & a wooly friend
7 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas stocking for Gage
9 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the stocking
10 - *Gagesmom* - More progress
14 - *Cashmeregma * - Bedroom/Christmas tree/Aunt
14 - *Cashmeregma* - Statues/Gazebo
15 - *Cashmeregma* - Comfy knit scarf and pin
19 - *Gagesmom* - Bare tree/Minecraft/Box contents/Gage
19 - *Busyworkerbee* - Australian snakes
22 - *Cashmeregma* - Furry outfit (link)
22 - *Gagesmom* - Another Secret Santa gift
24 - *PupLover* - Mia
25 - *Lurker* - Cousin Jean in her guernsey
29 - *Bonnie* - GD's cardigan + Quilt
31 - *Swedenme* - Baby boot
32 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Matthew
34 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Gwen
36 - *Designer* - Beautiful 'cards' for Gwen & Matthew
38 - *Agnes* - Scarves/Socks/Animals/Stockings
40 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas tree & ornaments
42 - *Gagesmom* - Baby pink colored kitty kat hat
47 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's feet
49 - *Cashmeregma* - Purple scarf
61 - *Gagesmom* - KP Christmas cards + Supper
61 - *Gwen* - Christmas gifts
62 - *Lurker* - Ringo
64 - *Kate* - Luke and "friends"
70 - *Gagesmom* - Tank, Deuce & Badger

RECIPES
12 - *Lurker* - Stuffed vegetables
28 - *Sam* - Bacon Cinnamon Rolls 
68 - *Lurker* - Flavoured cream cheeses (link)

CRAFTS
15 - *Cashmeregma* - Comfy knit scarf pattern (link )
22 - *Gwen* - Beard oil & conditioner (links)
28 - *Rookie* - Patterns (link)
35 - *Bonnie* - Pot holders/hot mats (link)
49 - *Cashmeregma* - Purple scarf pattern (link)
50 - *Cashmeregma* - Labels (links)
59 - *Swedenme* - Fingerless gloves (link)
60 - *Cashmeregma* - Christmas ornaments (links)
60 - *Swedenme* - Christmas ornaments (link)

OTHERS[/b]
2 - *Sam* - Happy animals/Infant Holy, Infant Lowly (links)
11 - *Lurker* - Life quotes (link)
13 - *Sugarsugar* - The Big Knit hats (link)
16 - *Lurker* - Volcanoes (link)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Got to go fix dinner. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new Tea Party Sam, and for the summary Kate. 
Must say I've never heard of a recipe in honour of hedgehog mitts before!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am here early as well since I need to go to sleep early. It will be a busy weekend. I will work tomorrow and again on Sunday, followed by a knitting class and then another knitting class after work on Monday. One more knitting class next Friday and then I will have a few weeks off from the classes. I will have 4 day weekends for Christmas and New Year's unless they want us to work for part of New Year's Eve. Time off will be nice. The boys went Christmas shopping for Bella and two of the other children in the family. Bella will receive a few items from Frozen movie and then the boy will get some Star Wars Legos. Faith will get a bracelet making craft. I also have paint by numbers, coloring books and a terrarium kit for the family. We will take the gifts unwrapped and smuggle to the parents to sort through and gift accordingly. The boys had a great time shopping for the kids. Bella had another surgery on Tuesday and returned home Wednesday evening. She had to go in on Monday to start all the prep that her body needs for surgery. I saw the family last night and the son asked if I was coming to his concert which was to start in 20 minutes of our meeting. I had to decline unfortunately. Time to work on supper and then get some sleep. Take care everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for opening Sam. Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Windy but warm so Maya and I had our walk. Going to finish knitting a grandma's dishcloth I started yesterday. Need to stop by quilt store for white quilt thread.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, with all you do I am surprised you actually get any sleep. Such a shame for Bella and her family. I hope they have a good Christmas.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone, definitely going to try a number of these receipts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I must be feeling ill again because I'm seriously thinking of making some of your recipes . Best check my temperature &#128561;&#128516;
Glad it's still feeling warm for you wish I could say the same . Hat gloves and scarves weather here and not a flip flop in sight 

Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished last week's so I'm marking my spot here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm on page 1 = wow. Sam, you have a knack of coming up with recipes I've been thinking of. Apple butter is one of them. It took me a while to find the finished product and all the time, I could make my own. I've bookmarked a few of your recipes. The basil hints sound interesting. I may try a couple of those too.

Kate and Margaret, so appreciate the time that you spend to compile the summary. You rock!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going to check out for now and have something to eat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Back again, I meant to ask if anyone has a good recipe for Chinese chews.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

There was a man who worked for the Post Office whose job it was to process all the mail that had illegible addresses.

One day, a letter came addressed in a shaky handwriting to God with no actual address.

He thought he should open it to see what it was about.
The letter read:
"Dear God,
I am an 83 year old widow, living on a very small pension. Yesterday someone stole my purse. It had $100 in it, which was all the money I had until my next pension check.

Next Sunday is Christmas, and I had invited two of my friends over for dinner. Without that money, I have nothing to buy food with.
I have no family to turn to, and you are my only hope.

Can you please help me?

Sincerely,
Edna"

The postal worker was touched.

He showed the letter to all the other workers. Each one dug into his or her wallet and came up with a few dollars.

By the time he made the rounds, he had collected $96, which they put into an envelope and sent to the woman.

The rest of the day, all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of Edna and the dinner she would be able to share with her friends.

Christmas came and went.

A few days later, another letter came from the same old lady to God.

All the workers gathered around while the letter was opened. It read, "Dear God, How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me? Because of your gift of love, I was able to fix a glorious dinner for my friends. We had a very nice day and I told my friends of your wonderful gift.

By the way, there was $4 missing. I think it must have been those bastards at the Post Office.

Sincerely yours
Edna


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That was a cute one, will read that to my DH.
Sonya, your hats and boots are the cutest. 
While out Christmas shopping today I went to Barnes and Noble( a huge book store), it is my favorite place to go. I could wander for hours, but I bought my friend a Scandinavian cookbook, the cover of course enticed me, but the pictures and recipes all looked so good. She loves cooking and cookbooks so she will love looking at it as much as I did.
Well Sam, our mild winter may be ending. Our snow is all gone with the rain and high tempson Thursday. We are missing some snow tonight, but some not much coming tomorrow, but by the end of next week some sub zero temperatures. So you may could some cold eventually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Squiter60 I don't think I've seen you post before. Love when new folks join in and share what they've been working on and there is always room at the tea party.


Squiter60 said:


> Thanks everyone, definitely going to try a number of these receipts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny. DH and I both got a chuckle out of this. Thanks!!


budasha said:


> There was a man who worked for the Post Office whose job it was to process all the mail that had illegible addresses.
> 
> One day, a letter came addressed in a shaky handwriting to God with no actual address.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to watch a little TV with hubby then head to bed early. Headed to Marianne's tomorrow morning. Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Page 1:
MARY, I have such admiration for you and all you do for those around you. I wish for you a happy Christmas fill will love and lots of rest.

(D) JOY, I tend to do mainly the Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth as it truly is my favorite.

SONJA I just love your new avatar. The addition of the hat is just perfect. You astound me. So many talented Sisters I have here. And men, Sam.

Linda, I love Barnes and Nobles too. And I love, love, love collecting cookbooks. My Allyson has given me many of my favorites...The Best of series, Pioneer Woman, Paula Deen, Trisha Yearwood, all church cookbooks to name a few.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so I missed the link but found you guys anyways.&#128077;&#128077;
Squiter welcome to the ktp. Hope you enjoy your time with us


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, my fav dishcloth also.
Hope to quilt a tad this weekend. Haven't quilted in so long I need to do a little each day to build up calluses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Squiter60 said:


> Thanks everyone, definitely going to try a number of these receipts.


Welcome to the tea party! Hope you stop in often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to watch a little TV with hubby then head to bed early. Headed to Marianne's tomorrow morning. Merry Christmas to everyone!


Give hugs please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am baking Christmas cookies. My niece has started an annual family baking day. This year it is tomorrow. So I am baking some tonight and will mix some up to bake there. It's a fun day with just the ladies plus some of the kids. There is plenty of room, and a "theater" room where the kids can watch movies or play games. We will order in pizza.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am baking Christmas cookies. My niece has started an annual family baking day. This year it is tomorrow. So I am baking some tonight and will mix some up to bake there. It's a fun day with just the ladies plus some of the kids. There is plenty of room, and a "theater" room where the kids can watch movies or play games. We will order in pizza.


Here is a pic of the cookies I am baking tonight.

Grandma's Bon Bons
These make a small batch. I make one batch and add red food coloring and make a second batch and add green food coloring. Note: if you eat too many green ones you will get a surprise in the restroom! 
1 c butter
1 1/2 c powdered (confectioners) sugar
1 egg
1/2 teas vanilla
2 1/4 c sifted all purpose flour -sift before measuring. 
1/2 teas salt
1/2 teas baking powder

Cream butter & sugar. Add egg and vanilla. Combine flour, salt & baking powder and add to creamed mixture. Refrigerate 1 hour or over night. Roll on small balls and flatten. Bake at 350 degrees for 8-10 minutes until just barely brown at edges. Put a chocolate chip, piece of nut, or a piece of marachino cherry in center when you take them out of the oven.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the new KTP. I love those7 layered bars, they are so good.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.

Liz, love the joke.

Squiter60, nice to hear from someone new, hope you'll join us often.

Pacer, your family is so good to Bellas family, like their guardian angels.
Hope you manage to get a little rest during your hectic schedule.

I've felt kind of " off" today, I slept in & jumped out of bed quickly, I got up so quick I nearly fell on my a-- I was so dizzy. I thought I would have to stay home but I went & worked at the farmers market.. The dizzy went away but I was so tired i came home & slept for an hour something I never do. I've gt a crowd coming for supper tomorrow so have my baked beans in the slow cooker & cleaned the bathrooms & tidied up the house. Will wait until tomorrow to clean the floors so hopefully the puppy won't trash them again before company comes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is a pic of the cookies I am baking tonight.
> 
> They look so festive. They must be as good as they look.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

SQUITER 60, I meant to say "Welcome to the family" on the first page. Join us often. You will find a lot of love here. It truly is a "soft place to fall".

SAM and LADIES, Thank you so very much for a wonderful start to another tea party. I so appreciate all the work and hours you put in for us. I always save to file many recipes. Love the tip on basil for hair loss. I have had a big loss as well as thinning from thyroid not working right. I am very self conscious about it.

TAMI, your cookies look scrumptious. Makes me want to go bake some. I am a cookie fiend. The one sweet I just can't resist.

BONNIE, You take care of yourself. You are another one I worry about. When do you ever rest?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am trying to get some pictures on here but having trouble. The first picture is the Christmas Card holder Allyson made for me. She saw it on Pinterest.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am trying to get some pictures on here but having trouble. The first picture is the Christmas Card holder Allyson made for me. She saw it on Pinterest.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Betty, loved seeing all the projects. You and your sister have been busy.
Anything anyone makes is so special to me. Maybe it is because we know all the time it takes to really make a project. All the thought and planning and then shopping and putting all the items together and then the labor.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

The blue one is not so hot. It is one I made. Sis made the others. I am going to be hunting for Christmas fabric all year to make some next year. Fabric is so high. It takes the 2.8" Styrofoam balls (come in package of six at Walmart and Hobby Lobby) and tons of dressmaker pins, tacky glue, and a glue gun, and decorative ribbon and ribbon for the top. They are really fun to make. You tube has the directions. You could do this for Heidi, Sam. It takes half a yard of fabric in three different patterns or a solid like the gold or silver lame or solid fabric to go with print. You can use your own imagination. I love the way my Sister embellishes hers. OF course DH packed them away last year and the tops were all mashed this year. I will try and get a picture of the paper mache boxes she has made for you tomorrow. My Skylar (10 yr old) is spending the night


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, love the recipes and applesauce will be in the future. Can't believe you found a recipe to dedicate to the Hedgehog Mittens. Too cute. What an amazing find. You hit it out of the park again. With all the tips you give I wonder if we could come up with a formula to keep us looking young forever. Hmmmm that will keep you busy. We could combine basil with frankincense and myrrh, clove, rosemary, carotene, vitamin C...think we might have a winner.

Budahsa, got quite a chuckle out of that.

Gwen, those gifts are all spectacular. Wonderful work.

Swedenme, just saw the boots and hat. Marvelous. Such great work.

DGD had her school Christmas Concert tonight. She was so cute. We are heading for Ohio soon and it looks like the good weather will hold. YAY Columbus here we come, then a concert in Akron. Busy, busy busy.....
Got the bathroom drawers and cupboards cleaned out today and boy does it feel wonderful. House never feels clean when I know there is a mess behind those cupboard doors. Made some pumpkin ramekins with cinnamon, xylitol, and a little maple syrup. Mmmmmmm good. Not a lot of calories but does the trick for a lo cal dessert.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, I was watching the wrong video. I googled what you said and came up with one with strips of fabric glued on the ball. No quilting, and then layers of the glue, hodgepodge, on top of it for gloss. They were nice and I think would be good for the grandchildren, so thanks even though it was the wrong link.
Yours are quite lovely. Thank you for the photo.

I can't see anything wrong with the blue one. It is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Did Allyson crochet the card holder saying Armstrong?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bulldog, I was watching the wrong video. I googled what you said and came up with one with strips of fabric glued on the ball. No quilting, and then layers of the glue, hodgepodge, on top of it for gloss. They were nice and I think would be good for the grandchildren, so thanks even though it was the wrong link.
> Yours are quite lovely. Thank you for the photo.
> 
> I can't see anything wrong with the blue one. It is gorgeous!!!!!!!


That is the same one I watched and thought that one was easy enough for me to follow. So many ideas out there. Have a safe trip.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 11pm off to bed. night night &#128564;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for the new KTP. I love those7 layered bars, they are so good.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better by now. Do you make your baked beans from scratch with dried beans, or like me, doctor canned pork n beans? If you make them from scratch, please share your recipe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of the cookies I am baking tonight.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I clicked quote reply to Betty's photos. I didn't get quote reply. Must be a glitch in the system. 

Betty, your name crochet work is breathtaking! I have several of the fabric Christmas ball ornaments. I have not made them. Bought them at craft fairs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, love the recipes and applesauce will be in the future. Can't believe you found a recipe to dedicate to the Hedgehog Mittens. Too cute. What an amazing find. You hit it out of the park again. With all the tips you give I wonder if we could come up with a formula to keep us looking young forever. Hmmmm that will keep you busy. We could combine basil with frankincense and myrrh, clove, rosemary, carotene, vitamin C...think we might have a winner.
> 
> Budahsa, got quite a chuckle out of that.
> 
> ...


Safe travels! You might hit spots of rain in Ohio tomorrow but shouldn't be much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Your sister is very talented. The balls are Beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I made about 80 of the Bon Bon cookies tonight. I have the dough mixed for candy cane cookies and will make them tomorrow. My niece always says they are easy. Mom always said they were fragile to make. They are for me. I have an awful time with them, but love them. And they just don't taste the same if you make flat round cookies with the dough. Niece always says she will show me, so tomorrow is the day! Hope she has a good trick to it. It's a bit after 11, and I am pooped. I wanted to sit and enjoy the tree but think I am headed to bed. Good night. Prayers and hugs all around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> S
> 
> DGD had her school Christmas Concert tonight. She was so cute. We are heading for Ohio soon and it looks like the good weather will hold. YAY Columbus here we come, then a concert in Akron. Busy, busy busy.....
> Got the bathroom drawers and cupboards cleaned out today and boy does it feel wonderful. House never feels clean when I know there is a mess behind those cupboard doors. Made some pumpkin ramekins with cinnamon, xylitol, and a little maple syrup. Mmmmmmm good. Not a lot of calories but does the trick for a lo cal dessert.


You and your DH have such a busy life following your grandchildren. Enjoy every bit of it.

I wish you were here to give me a swift kick so that I would clean my bathroom drawers. You would think I'm in the makeup business although I don't wear makeup. I'm going to give Sam's basil recipe a try and see if that will help.
:lol: :lol: I really don't know why I keep all the stuff I have. I really must sit down and dump it all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to be. Night all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, just popped in to catchup on new tea party after a busy afternoon making a special card for neighbours whose mother passed a few weeks back. It's a cross stitch Christmas tree with beads to embellish it and it's making me cross eyed, so time to leave it and catchup with you all.
I know those in the Northern Hemisphere are in winter and thinking of warming food etc, but here is a down under version of egg nog drink.
It will get the party started for sure.


Egg Nog.
2 litres of vanilla ice cream
12 eggs
750ml bottle of whiskey
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
Take a large blender add all ingredients and whizz until smooth
Pour into glasses and enjoy. Serves 12
You could halve the recipe if you don't have a large blender. 
I heard this recipe on the radio, and it is delicious and Moreish!
Cheers everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party squiter60 - i love your avatar - please plan on making us part of your computer routine - we love having new people join in the conversation. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. and if you try any of the recipes give us a report on what you thought of it. would you make it again? --- sam



Squiter60 said:


> Thanks everyone, definitely going to try a number of these receipts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - the hat and ugs (?) are great - couldn't quite remember how to spell it. some baby is going to look very cute. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I must be feeling ill again because I'm seriously thinking of making some of your recipes . Best check my temperature 😱😄
> Glad it's still feeling warm for you wish I could say the same . Hat gloves and scarves weather here and not a flip flop in sight
> 
> Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found this one liz - but if you google 'chinese chews' there are more recipes you might want to check out. --- sam



budasha said:


> Back again, I meant to ask if anyone has a good recipe for Chinese chews.


Chinese Chews II

Recipe by: Cheryl Allen

"If you store these in the freezer, do not dust with confectioners' sugar until thawed and at room temperature."

Ingredients

1 cup butter, softened
2 cups all-purpose flour
4 tablespoons white sugar
4 eggs
1 1/2 cups packed brown sugar
1 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 cup flaked coconut

Directions

1. Mix butter, flour, and white sugar. Spread in an 8 x 12 inch baking pan.

2. Bake in pre-heated oven at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C) for 15 minutes.

3. Beat eggs. Add brown sugar, nuts and coconut. Spread over baked crust.

4. Bake for another 30 minutes. When completely cool, dust with confectioners' sugar.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/10718/chinese-chews-ii/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look yummy tami - have a good time tomorrow. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Here is a pic of the cookies I am baking tonight.
> 
> Grandma's Bon Bons
> These make a small batch. I make one batch and add red food coloring and make a second batch and add green food coloring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did alyson crochet her gift - it is lovely. the christmas balls are beautiful - those took some time. tell you sister well done. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, Betty, I love the gold & silver in the ornaments.

Lots of work in the crochet name.

Cute card holder.

I will be fine by morning for sure, just need a good sleep so I better get off here & do that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The blue one is beautiful!



Bulldog said:


> The blue one is not so hot. It is one I made. Sis made the others. I am going to be hunting for Christmas fabric all year to make some next year. Fabric is so high. It takes the 2.8" Styrofoam balls (come in package of six at Walmart and Hobby Lobby) and tons of dressmaker pins, tacky glue, and a glue gun, and decorative ribbon and ribbon for the top. They are really fun to make. You tube has the directions. You could do this for Heidi, Sam. It takes half a yard of fabric in three different patterns or a solid like the gold or silver lame or solid fabric to go with print. You can use your own imagination. I love the way my Sister embellishes hers. OF course DH packed them away last year and the tops were all mashed this year. I will try and get a picture of the paper mache boxes she has made for you tomorrow. My Skylar (10 yr old) is spending the night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling better by now. Do you make your baked beans from scratch with dried beans, or like me, doctor canned pork n beans? If you make them from scratch, please share your recipe.


I make them from scratch, I'll dig the recipe out & post it later, I'm already in bed reading.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Like a booze milkshake. I'm not much of a drinker but might be interesting.



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, just popped in to catchup on new tea party after a busy afternoon making a special card for neighbours whose mother passed a few weeks back. It's a cross stitch Christmas tree with beads to embellish it and it's making me cross eyed, so time to leave it and catchup with you all.
> I know those in the Northern Hemisphere are in winter and thinking of warming food etc, but here is a down under version of egg nog drink.
> It will get the party started for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes you got it, a very boozy milkshake. Tis the season to be jolly after all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, safe travels for the weekend.

Sam, I meant to comment earlier, rhubarb custard pie us one of my favourites, something mom used to make. If you've never tried it, you should. I think my recipe is slightly different than the one you posted.
It says in your article that basil is easy to grow, it's one if the few herbs I've tried that I've not had success with. Maybe I'll try again next summer.

OK, I'm really off to bed this time, night all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to th echemist this morning and to buy strong plastic bags for packing soft thing sin. Had a coffee while waiting for the tablets, came home went to have the tablet and realised that I had forgotten to go back and get them or to get the plastic bags! So back out I went again- one way of getting in enough walking. Had been going to walk to Maryanne's for tea but she rang to ask if it could be tomorrow so how handy was it getting in the extra walk. But not very smart all the same.
Between that and watching the cricket I have only just got here- to find a note saying KP will be down for an hour or so between 2 and 4 EST- which is anytime from now for me!
Thrashed the West Indies in the cricket- one when you are embarrassed for the other team.
Just heard that Frank Sinatra would have been 100 today. He weighed 13 pounds at birth! His poor mum. (the improtant things I hear on the radio).


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog, I was watching the wrong video. I googled what you said and came up with one with strips of fabric glued on the ball. No quilting, and then layers of the glue, hodgepodge, on top of it for gloss. They were nice and I think would be good for the grandchildren, so thanks even though it was the wrong link.
Yours are quite lovely. Thank you for the photo.

I can't see anything wrong with the blue one. It is gorgeous!!!!!!!

Daralene, the ones I am talking about in the fabric folded Christmas ornaments and you use Dressmaker Pins to pin all the folded fabric. If you have a rotary cutter and cutting matt you could have all the 2" squares cut and folded (I press mine). Sister taught me to make a knot in a thin piece of ribbon and put a pin through the knot. You then run the ribbon around the ball and clip it when it meets the beginning pin. then you fold the ribbon in half and draw a line where the halfway spot is. You will put a pin in the strofoam ball where your line is and there will be no guessing as she does in video. She also made me a tiny plastic I/2" square to measure where the points start instead of guesswork. This is what I would do for Children. Wish I could find the spot and know how to put the link on here for you. They are so much fun. Children would love doing them and all the pins are hidden when you finish.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Did Allyson crochet the card holder saying Armstrong?

No Darlin. I did the crochet. She paid to have it framed. She babysits and cleans house for this lady and they are very good to her. Allyson loves her and needs someone like her in her life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Squiter60 said:


> Thanks everyone, definitely going to try a number of these receipts.


Welcome to the Tea Party- we love having new people join us- feel free to return. Sam gives us a great collection of receipes every week.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Daralene, the card holder is on page 2 and mislabeled. Allyson made this for her Dad and I. She saw it on Pinterest and made us, her sisters, and herself one. She has such a big heart.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What great work- I actually prefer the blue one I love its colours. And if it isn't as well made sure doesn't show in the photo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you have a free moment could you give us your recipe for it - please. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, safe travels for the weekend.
> 
> Sam, I meant to comment earlier, rhubarb custard pie us one of my favourites, something mom used to make. If you've never tried it, you should. I think my recipe is slightly different than the one you posted.
> It says in your article that basil is easy to grow, it's one if the few herbs I've tried that I've not had success with. Maybe I'll try again next summer.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cudos to you betty - it is beautiful. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Did Allyson crochet the card holder saying Armstrong?
> 
> No Darlin. I did the crochet. She paid to have it framed. She babysits and cleans house for this lady and they are very good to her. Allyson loves her and needs someone like her in her life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Like a booze milkshake. I'm not much of a drinker but might be interesting.


If you don't drink much be careful- I just checked it out - just over 2 standard drinks in each serve. I think I would use less booze. But it does sound delicious.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Darowil thanks for that advice, it is a very strong brew, and I'm not a drinker usually either and using less booze would be a better option for sure.
The chef who put it over the radio is renowned for being very generous in the booze dept, so carefully does it folks! Don't want to overload on it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. And I see the forum is going to close for an hour shortly if I have my times correct.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. And I see the forum is going to close for an hour shortly if I have my times correct.


Well I couldn't get things to load a while ago so it is possible that it has all finished and is back on. Or might hav ejust been coincidence that it wouldn't load.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Darowil thanks for that advice, it is a very strong brew, and I'm not a drinker usually either and using less booze would be a better option for sure.
> The chef who put it over the radio is renowned for being very generous in the booze dept, so carefully does it folks! Don't want to overload on it.


I wouldn't want the booze being the strong flavour but I too am not a big drinker. Well when I sit down with a bottle of Moscato I drink a fair bit- but it has very little alchol in it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

morning folks, just marking my spot catch you later x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> That was a cute one, will read that to my DH.
> Sonya, your hats and boots are the cutest.
> While out Christmas shopping today I went to Barnes and Noble( a huge book store), it is my favorite place to go. I could wander for hours, but I bought my friend a Scandinavian cookbook, the cover of course enticed me, but the pictures and recipes all looked so good. She loves cooking and cookbooks so she will love looking at it as much as I did.
> Well Sam, our mild winter may be ending. Our snow is all gone with the rain and high tempson Thursday. We are missing some snow tonight, but some not much coming tomorrow, but by the end of next week some sub zero temperatures. So you may could some cold eventually.


 Thank you very much 
I'm making some Scandinavian dishes this weekend as tomorrow is St Lucia s day . So an unusual day in the kitchen for me 
Hope you don't get at much snow as you all did last year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Page 1:
> MARY, I have such admiration for you and all you do for those around you. I wish for you a happy Christmas fill will love and lots of rest.
> 
> (D) JOY, I tend to do mainly the Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth as it truly is my favorite.
> ...


Thank you Betty I'm happy with how this set turned out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for the new KTP. I love those7 layered bars, they are so good.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.
> 
> ...


Take care Bonnie you are like Mary always busy busy 
If you feel off tomorrow just take it easy I'm sure your company are there to visit you not your house . You can always blame the puppy :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of the cookies I am baking tonight.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of the cookies I am baking tonight.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Betty, loved seeing all the projects. You and your sister have been busy.
> Anything anyone makes is so special to me. Maybe it is because we know all the time it takes to really make a project. All the thought and planning and then shopping and putting all the items together and then the labor.


Me too, fully agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

quote=Bulldog]The blue one is not so hot. It is one I made. Sis made the others. I am going to be hunting for Christmas fabric all year to make some next year. Fabric is so high. It takes the 2.8" Styrofoam balls (come in package of six at Walmart and Hobby Lobby) and tons of dressmaker pins, tacky glue, and a glue gun, and decorative ribbon and ribbon for the top. They are really fun to make. You tube has the directions. You could do this for Heidi, Sam. It takes half a yard of fabric in three different patterns or a solid like the gold or silver lame or solid fabric to go with print. You can use your own imagination. I love the way my Sister embellishes hers. OF course DH packed them away last year and the tops were all mashed this year. I will try and get a picture of the paper mache boxes she has made for you tomorrow. My Skylar (10 yr old) is spending the night[/quote

They are gorgeous Betty including the blue one . I have a pattern for the fir cone one that I might try sometime 
I like your cardholder too what a great idea 
And the lace name is just beautiful . Well done


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

They are both lovely, Betty. Did you do the name? (Edit, I see later that you did.) I can't see any difference in the blue ball from the others...well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! It's another wet, miserable looking day here, but I suppose it is December....just take it hard when we had no real summer. :-( My back is a lot better, but now it's my hips that are bothering me....old age sucks! :roll: :lol: I'm tired today too as we had Luke all week as the other GPs were having a lot of work done in their house, and much as I love having him, 5 days (plus an overnight) is hard going! However, I know by the time it gets to Wednesday I'll be missing seeing him! :roll: Need to get to the PO today and post a few things.....confession coming....I'm so sorry *Mary/Pacer* but I have just discovered your Christmas card in the bottom of the box, so it may be late arriving.  To quote Gwen, TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's another wet, miserable looking day here, but I suppose it is December....just take it hard when we had no real summer. :-( My back is a lot better, but now it's my hips that are bothering me....old age sucks! :roll: :lol: I'm tired today too as we had Luke all week as the other GPs were having a lot of work done in their house, and much as I love having him, 5 days (plus an overnight) is hard going! However, I know by the time it gets to Wednesday I'll be missing seeing him! :roll: Need to get to the PO today and post a few things.....confession coming....I'm so sorry *Mary/Pacer* but I have just discovered your Christmas card in the bottom of the box, so it may be late arriving.  To quote Gwen, TTYL.


 Wet and miserable here too so much for getting snow . Glad to your back is feeling better, but not good news about the hips 
Growing old does not make sense we spend a life time gaining knowledge and experience and then when we have it no one wants to know because we re old


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty, your crochet is stunning. You are very talented.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all from a very damp, grey, dark day in Berkshire. Have decided that as I don't have anything I need to go out for today, I'm spending the day staying in and hopefully getting things done - like writing Christmas cards and wrapping up presents. Got the tree up and decorated a couple of days ago. Was in two minds as to whether I really needed to put it up this year as I'm away at DDs over Christmas but as I'm back on 28th Dec I decided the house would look a bit bleak and empty without it. 
Thank you Sam for all the interesting recipes. Think they might have to wait until after Christmas to try. This time of year seems to be all about traditional recipes and old favourites. Thank you Kate and Darowil for the summaries I couldn't keep up without them now.
Sonja - just love your new avatar with the other boot and hat. They're perfect.
Betty I just love all your handiwork. The decorations are lovely and your crochet is just perfect. I hope to be able to crochet by this time next year but I doubt I'll be up to your standard!
Well it's about time I got my a.. into gear and started writing. I also plan on making mince pies today. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all from a very damp, grey, dark day in Berkshire. Have decided that as I don't have anything I need to go out for today, I'm spending the day staying in and hopefully getting things done - like writing Christmas cards and wrapping up presents. Got the tree up and decorated a couple of days ago. Was in two minds as to whether I really needed to put it up this year as I'm away at DDs over Christmas but as I'm back on 28th Dec I decided the house would look a bit bleak and empty without it.
> Thank you Sam for all the interesting recipes. Think they might have to wait until after Christmas to try. This time of year seems to be all about traditional recipes and old favourites. Thank you Kate and Darowil for the summaries I couldn't keep up without them now.
> Sonja - just love your new avatar with the other boot and hat. They're perfect.
> Betty I just love all your handiwork. The decorations are lovely and your crochet is just perfect. I hope to be able to crochet by this time next year but I doubt I'll be up to your standard!
> Well it's about time I got my a.. into gear and started writing. I also plan on making mince pies today. TTYL


I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sorry to read that Hickory passed on Sam...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
> Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


No meat in my mince pies - just a jar of shop bought mincemeat.

All in all it sounds like you're not very happy with your finished products, but I think they all look great and if it was all stash or gifted yarn it didn't cost you much either!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
> Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


No meat in my mince pies - just a jar of shop bought mincemeat.

All in all it sounds like you're not very happy with your finished products, but I think they all look great and if it was all stash or gifted yarn it didn't cost you much either!

Why are my posts coming out double these days???


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

angelam said:


> No meat in my mince pies - just a jar of shop bought mincemeat.
> 
> All in all it sounds like you're not very happy with your finished products, but I think they all look great and if it was all stash or gifted yarn it didn't cost you much either!
> 
> Why are my posts coming out double these days???


I think it's to do with the mouse holding it a second to long when clicking. This happens to me and it's perplexing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i found this one liz - but if you google 'chinese chews' there are more recipes you might want to check out. --- sam
> 
> Chinese Chews II
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam. I will check out youtube as well. The one I'm looking for has chocolate in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all from a very damp, grey, dark day in Berkshire. Have decided that as I don't have anything I need to go out for today, I'm spending the day staying in and hopefully getting things done - like writing Christmas cards and wrapping up presents. Got the tree up and decorated a couple of days ago. Was in two minds as to whether I really needed to put it up this year as I'm away at DDs over Christmas but as I'm back on 28th Dec I decided the house would look a bit bleak and empty without it.
> TTYL


Looks like there's only you and me on at this time. It's a grey day here too but a mild day. I think I'll go to the market this morning. Haven't been there in several weeks. Enjoy your day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
> Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


I'm not much for mince pies but I never knew that there was meat in them at one time. I find them overly sweet. My MIL used to make them at Christmas time.

I think you're right about the blanket. I would like to see the squares in matching colours. Those colours are very pretty though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Used to love Mom's homemade minced meat pies; of course with meat in them. My sister still makes them, but I will get a small one from the bakery which will probably be a vegetarian variety.

Time to get cracking on decorating, shopping, cards, etc. So much to do and so little time.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam. Happy to report that yesterday we got some rain here in Southern California !!!! Yay!!!! We are told we are getting more in the next couple of days. DH and I tried the broccoli recipe and it was delicious. I think we will try the pork loin with the garlic and rosemary rub next. DH is feeling better after almost 7 weeks since the bilateral knee replacement and is off riding his road bike although maybe not his usual 30 miles but at least he's back cycling again. Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you don't drink much be careful- I just checked it out - just over 2 standard drinks in each serve. I think I would use less booze. But it does sound delicious.


I thought that seemed like alot of booze


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Take care Bonnie you are like Mary always busy busy
> If you feel off tomorrow just take it easy I'm sure your company are there to visit you not your house . You can always blame the puppy :XD:


I'm feeling fine this morning. Don't know what was up yesterday but glad it passed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's another wet, miserable looking day here, but I suppose it is December....just take it hard when we had no real summer. :-( My back is a lot better, but now it's my hips that are bothering me....old age sucks! :roll: :lol: I'm tired today too as we had Luke all week as the other GPs were having a lot of work done in their house, and much as I love having him, 5 days (plus an overnight) is hard going! However, I know by the time it gets to Wednesday I'll be missing seeing him! :roll: Need to get to the PO today and post a few things.....confession coming....I'm so sorry *Mary/Pacer* but I have just discovered your Christmas card in the bottom of the box, so it may be late arriving.  To quote Gwen, TTYL.


I'm not much for exercising but I did a few yoga classes a few years ago & used to have sciatica/hip trouble, now when it starts to hurt, I do a few stretches & it seems to fix the problem. Would that help with your troubles?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My mincemeat has suet(beef fat) in it & a vegetarian told me she wouldn't eat it because that was meat. I never even thought if it. So maybe that is where the meat idea comes from.

I love the colors in the blanket but like you, I would probably like it better if they were the same.



darowil said:


> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
> Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make them from scratch, I'll dig the recipe out & post it later, I'm already in bed reading.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Used to love Mom's homemade minced meat pies; of course with meat in them. My sister still makes them, but I will get a small one from the bakery which will probably be a vegetarian variety.
> 
> Time to get cracking on decorating, shopping, cards, etc. So much to do and so little time.


Is that a desert mince meat pie or like Tourtierre?(sp). I know in parts of the world what we call hamburger or ground beef is called mincemeat. Our doctors are mostly from South Africa & I took. Mincemeat tarts to work for a treat, they thought it was burger tarts??  That's where I got told they weren't vegetarian.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, here's the recipe

Rhubarb Custard pie

1 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons flour 
5 cups rhubarb chopped in 1/2 inch pieces 

Combine & let stand 30 minutes. Stirring occasionally.
Beat 3 egg yolks & add to above, mix well & pour in unbaked pie shell
Bake at 425F for 10 minutes, then turn down to 350 for 35 minutes until filling in the center is thickened.

The recipe suggests putting meringue on top so I will add how to do that but I prefer it without.

3 egg whites- beat until fluffy, add 6 tablespoons of sugar & beat until stiff, spread over cooked pie & brill until lightly browned.

Tami, here's the recipe you requested. They are always a hit whatever occasion I make them for as few people make them from scratch anymore.

Baked beans

1 1/2 pounds (3cups) dry navy beans.
Cover with water in a large bowl & let stand 24 hrs

1 medium onion chopped
1 cup ketchup
1 cup brown sugar
2 cups water
2 teaspoons dry mustard
2 tablespoons molasses
1 tablespoons salt
1/4 pound finely chopped bacon.
Mix all together in slow cooker on low. I always cook them for 24 hrs, then they get nice & browned. Stir occasionally & you may need to add more water if they get dry looking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well the snow finally arrived only trouble is that it's rained all morning so it wet cold and miserable out there . I think I might turn in to a puddle . Wish I could send it to some places that need rain . The river tees is back up to overflowing poor river animals will be all getting flooded out of there homes 
I'm now knitting my ugg boots in pink they are looking good so far but I really should be finishing what I've already got on needles 

Bonnie I'm glad you are feeling fine today no excuse not to clean the floors then 

Margaret you sound like me when I've knitted something and I'm not sure if I like it &#128516; I think they look great 
I've just eaten Christmas dinner all in a sandwich and it tasted delicious 
Would it be very greedy if I went and made another one &#128523;

Edit mince pies is another love them or hate them 
I hate them husband loves them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mincemeat has suet(beef fat) in it & a vegetarian told me she wouldn't eat it because that was meat. I never even thought if it. So maybe that is where the meat idea comes from.
> 
> I love the colors in the blanket but like you, I would probably like it better if they were the same.


No according to my facsimile Mrs Beeton (1895) it genuinely is meat that was in those recipes- have not got the book in front of me- but I do recall the quantities being vast.

Tend to agree with darowil (Margaret) in her assessment of those two things, ah well, not everything works.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that a desert mince meat pie or like Tourtierre?(sp). I know in parts of the world what we call hamburger or ground beef is called mincemeat. Our doctors are mostly from South Africa & I took. Mincemeat tarts to work for a treat, they thought it was burger tarts??  That's where I got told they weren't vegetarian.


It was probably something like this as Mom would also make suet pudding. I really liked the soft filled cookies that she made with the mince meat filling.

Must be the same as what you remember, Julie, as the quantities are mind-boggling. I'm sure she found a way to make a smaller batch; although I do remember there being at least 6 mince meat pies in the oven before every Christmas. I'm sure she shared some as well as when any big cooking/baking/shearing/butchering job, lots of people got in on the final products.

For a REALLY old fashioned recipe.

From the 1881 Household Encyclopedia;

Mince-Meat.

Four pounds of beef and tongue mixed. 3 pounds of suet; 8 pounds of chopped apples; 3 pounds of currants (washed, dried, and picked); 3 pounds of seeded raisins; 6 pounds of light brown sugar; 2 pounds of citron cut into
small thin pieces; the rind of 1 orange grated; 1 ounce of cinnamon; 1/4 of an ounce of cloves; 1/4 of an ounce of mace; 1/4 of an ounce of allspice. 3 nutmegs grated; 1 quart of Madeira wine; 1 pint of Brandy. Boil the meat in
salted water until tender, when cold chop it very fine. After freeing the suet from every particle of skin and chopping it fine, mix it through the meat with salt just sufficient to remove the fresh taste; to this add the apples,
after which the sugar, fruit, spice, and other ingredients. Mix all well together and cover close. If too dry (before using) the quantity required may be moistened with a little sweet cider.
Note. - Mince- meat may be made much richer by using uncooked instead of cooked meat.

Mince-Meat.
Thoroughly cleanse 4 pounds of currants, and remove the stones from 4 pounds of raisins; cut up 2 pounds of candied citron, 1 pound of candied lemon, and 1 pound of orange-peel into shreds or very small dice; remove the
skin, and then chop 4 pounds of fresh beef-suet and place this with the currants and the candied peel in an earthern pan; next chop the raisins with 4 pounds of peeled apples, and add them to the other ingredients. Trim away all the sinewy parts from 8 pounds of roasted sirloin of beef, and chop all the lean of the meat quite fine; this will produce about 4 pounds, which must also be placed in the pan. To the foregoing must now be added 4 pounds of moist
sugar, 4 ounces of ground spice consisting of nutmegs, cloves, and cinnamon in equal proportions, with the grated rind of 12 oranges, and of the same number of lemons; the whole must then be thoroughly mixed together and
pressed down to a level in the pan. Two bottles of brandy, and a like quantity of Madeira, sherry or port, should be poured into the mince-meat. Put the lid on the pan, place a cloth over it, and tie it down close, so as to exclude the
air as much as possible, and also to prevent the evaporation of the brandy, etc. The mince-meat should be kept in a cool place, and will be fit for use a fortnight after it is made.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that a desert mince meat pie or like Tourtierre?(sp). I know in parts of the world what we call hamburger or ground beef is called mincemeat. Our doctors are mostly from South Africa & I took. Mincemeat tarts to work for a treat, they thought it was burger tarts??  That's where I got told they weren't vegetarian.


It all gets very confusing doesn't it. I seem to remember, back in the dark ages, some home made mincemeat might have contained shredded beef suet but I don't think many do today. I've just checked the ingredients on the jar I'm using and there is no suet listed. It does actually say "suitable for vegetarians" so I'm sure it's something veggies need to check every time. Just to complicate matters we do also have minced meat pies made from ground beef. I've never made any but I do know you can buy them. Oh how complicated our language is!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here the pies filled with minced meat (as opposed to fruity mincemeat) are either individual, hard shelled pies known as Scotch pies or the others, which are usually bigger, are made with puff or shortcrust pastry and known as mince rounds.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin has her first tooth!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


She is a little fashionista already .girls pay a fortune in hair products to get their hair like that. Wonder who s finger found the tooth 😄


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


Well done! And sitting up all on her own now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here the pies filled with minced meat (as opposed to fruity mincemeat) are either individual, hard shelled pies known as Scotch pies or the others, which are usually bigger, are made with puff or shortcrust pastry and known as mince rounds.


That's it - I'd forgotten they were called Scotch pies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love them both margaret - the blanket is wonderful - love what it does to my eyes - and the booties are great - you want to keep her ankles warm too. elizabeth will look great in them. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
> Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jonibee - it is certainly empty in here without her. --- sam



jonibee said:


> I'm sorry to read that Hickory passed on Sam...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


Wow, already!! And, her looks are beginning to change some too. What a cutie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami the cookies look yummers 
Betty your crochet names are fabulous and I like the blue decoration the best.
Jonibee good to see you again
Agnes happy you are back again this week
Margaret I like both the projects
Kate she is such a little doll.
Sam the Chinese chews sound good to me.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

OMG I just gained 5 lbs reading all the yummy recipes. Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some ideas liz . --- sam

CHINESE CHEWS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Mix first 4 ingredients and press into 10 inch square pan. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes. Cool. Cut into 1 inch squares. Put powdered ...
Ingredients: 5 (chips .. crumbs .. milk .. sugar ...)

2. CHINESE CHEWS

In 2 quart bowl melt chips for 2 to 3 minutes on high in microwave. Add noodles and peanuts - mix well and drop onto wax paper and let set (to set quickly ...
Ingredients: 4 (chips .. noodles .. peanuts ...)

3. CHINESE CHEWS

Melt 1 package chocolate chips and 1 package butterscotch ... chopped cashews. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto a buttered cookie sheet or waxed paper. Let cool until hard.
Ingredients: 4 (cashews .. chips .. noodles ...)

4. CHINESE CHEWS

Combine chips and melt over hot water. Stir in noodles and nuts. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto wax paper and let stand until firm.
Ingredients: 4 (chips ...)

5. CHINESE CHEWS

Melt butterscotch and chocolate bits in top of double boiler. Stir in Chinese noodles and cashew nuts. Drop by teaspoons onto wax paper and cool.
Ingredients: 4 (bits .. noodles .. nuts ...)



budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam. I will check out youtube as well. The one I'm looking for has chocolate in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother made her own mince for pies and it always had meat in them. i never heard of mince pies without meat. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Used to love Mom's homemade minced meat pies; of course with meat in them. My sister still makes them, but I will get a small one from the bakery which will probably be a vegetarian variety.
> 
> Time to get cracking on decorating, shopping, cards, etc. So much to do and so little time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news about dh - always good to get back to usual routine. glad you like the broccoli bake - anxious to see what you think of the pork loin - i love pork loin.

good that you are having rain - i hope it comes in bits and pieces so to cut down on flooding and soil erosion. we must have gotten some rain during the night - the driveway was wet this morning. damp and 62° - is this really december? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. Happy to report that yesterday we got some rain here in Southern California !!!! Yay!!!! We are told we are getting more in the next couple of days. DH and I tried the broccoli recipe and it was delicious. I think we will try the pork loin with the garlic and rosemary rub next. DH is feeling better after almost 7 weeks since the bilateral knee replacement and is off riding his road bike although maybe not his usual 30 miles but at least he's back cycling again. Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> mother made her own mince for pies and it always had meat in them. i never heard of mince pies without meat. --- sam


The mince pies here began as a sort of mutton(pork) and fruit pie served at Christmas time but by Victorian times they were much more sweeter and less meat now they are a lot smaller and full of minced fruit and that is why they are minced pies .
Americans apparently call minced fruit = fruit mince Sam 
Always have to do and say things the wrong way just like driving :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I used to think I hated mincemeat as I had only had store-bought stuff but now I make my own with MILs recipe, it's so good, has so much more flavor than the other stuff.



Swedenme said:


> Well the snow finally arrived only trouble is that it's rained all morning so it wet cold and miserable out there . I think I might turn in to a puddle . Wish I could send it to some places that need rain . The river tees is back up to overflowing poor river animals will be all getting flooded out of there homes
> I'm now knitting my ugg boots in pink they are looking good so far but I really should be finishing what I've already got on needles
> 
> Bonnie I'm glad you are feeling fine today no excuse not to clean the floors then
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipes bonnie - they sound good --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, here's the recipe
> 
> Rhubarb Custard pie
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would go for the second sandwich sonja. anxious to see the new ugg boots. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well the snow finally arrived only trouble is that it's rained all morning so it wet cold and miserable out there . I think I might turn in to a puddle . Wish I could send it to some places that need rain . The river tees is back up to overflowing poor river animals will be all getting flooded out of there homes
> I'm now knitting my ugg boots in pink they are looking good so far but I really should be finishing what I've already got on needles
> 
> Bonnie I'm glad you are feeling fine today no excuse not to clean the floors then
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those recipes should have made a few pies. they sound like what mother used to make. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It was probably something like this as Mom would also make suet pudding. I really liked the soft filled cookies that she made with the mince meat filling.
> 
> Must be the same as what you remember, Julie, as the quantities are mind-boggling. I'm sure she found a way to make a smaller batch; although I do remember there being at least 6 mince meat pies in the oven before every Christmas. I'm sure she shared some as well as when any big cooking/baking/shearing/butchering job, lots of people got in on the final products.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> It all gets very confusing doesn't it. I seem to remember, back in the dark ages, some home made mincemeat might have contained shredded beef suet but I don't think many do today. I've just checked the ingredients on the jar I'm using and there is no suet listed. It does actually say "suitable for vegetarians" so I'm sure it's something veggies need to check every time. Just to complicate matters we do also have minced meat pies made from ground beef. I've never made any but I do know you can buy them. Oh how complicated our language is!


I make meat pies with turkey,chicken or ground beef & vegetables using regular pastry. 
The French people in our community make Tourtiere, a traditional Christmas eve dish with ground pork. I've never made it.
There is suet I'm my Green Tomatoe Mincemeat but it is becoming harder to get, the young fellow who is now the butcher in the local grocery didn't have a clue what I was asking for the last time I wanted some. I also use it in my Carrot Pudding which we have at Chrstmas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't think she was old enough for a tooth yet - maybe they grow faster in scotland. --- sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i would go for the second sandwich sonja. anxious to see the new ugg boots. --- sam


Having a bit of a grumble over them as I don't have any buttons to go with them I should have thought about that before I started but I didn't . I'll figure something out ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


She is such a little cutie, does she look like Grandma? I'm thinking she does but it's a while since I've seen your picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party riversong200 - we love having new people drop in and join in the conversation - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so do please plan on stopping by again real soon - we'll be looking for you. let us know if you try any of the recipes - we are always interested in a critique. --- sam



riversong200 said:


> OMG I just gained 5 lbs reading all the yummy recipes. Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The mince pies here began as a sort of mutton(pork) and fruit pie served at Christmas time but by Victorian times they were much more sweeter and less meat now they are a lot smaller and full of minced fruit and that is why they are minced pies .
> Americans apparently call minced fruit = fruit mince Sam
> Always have to do and say things the wrong way just like driving :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.

Margaret, I love your knitting projects. We are our worst critics aren't we? The blanket is lovely and those booties look nice and cozy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot. Today was construction day or netter yet demolition day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot. Today was construction day or netter yet demolition day.


Hi Caren. What are you demolishing?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to the family Riversong. Pull up a chair and join in often. You can tell we are a talkative bunch but we are also very loving and compassionate to each other.
JONIEBEE, Good to see you posting.
SONJA, Cant wait to see your pink ugg set. I love the one you have already done.
KATE, Caitlyn is just adorable. Hard to believe she is already old enough to sit by herself. Dont they just seem to shoot up quickly.
Thank you all for your compliments on the name and Christmas decorations. The names are tedious but I do enjoy making them. I have eight to make this year for the family. I have decided to spend half the week working on my sweater and half on the names.
I love working with the fingering weight yarn and have been looking at some pattern books on Amazon. I guess I am silly. It would be cheaper to get the kindle editions but I like a book for patterns.
This will be a busy week for us as our SS Christmas party is the 14th and our family get together is the 19th. I am sure you all will be right there with me.
I hope Gwen and Marianne are having a great time together. I sure did love meeting her and spending a little time together.
I have never had mincemeat pies before. With meat, they sound like what is a pot pie to me. My Sis makes the for her husband every Christmas. She just had cataract surgery and is seeing some better. She continues to have the shots for macular degeneration. I pray for her vision daily.
SAM, the Chinese chews sound wonderful. Thank you for the recipes.
BONNIE, My mom was from Boston and made her beans this way. I am going to make these one day.
My little granddaughter and I were up to one a.m. She wanted to sleep in a sleeping bag beside us. I found one but it needed washing and I already was working on linens so we had to wait on it getting dry.
Off to get my hair washed and done. UGGH! I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome rivers on. Hope you enjoy the ktp as much as we do.
Betty you awesome and we love you to the moon and back.

Decided to get Christmas baking on the go.
Pecan Pie Bars &#10004; 
Gingerbread dough in fridge &#10004; 
Chocolate Chip cookies - after supper 
Chocolate Macaroons - after supper


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The mince pies here began as a sort of mutton(pork) and fruit pie served at Christmas time but by Victorian times they were much more sweeter and less meat now they are a lot smaller and full of minced fruit and that is why they are minced pies .
> Americans apparently call minced fruit = fruit mince Sam
> Always have to do and say things the wrong way just like driving :XD: :XD:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I must be nuts. I went to two malls and one lYS. I could not believe I was in and out in about 45 minutes, found ample parking absolutely no hassles and found one item 70% off. Well not so nuts after all.


thewren said:


> that is great news about dh - always good to get back to usual routine. glad you like the broccoli bake - anxious to see what you think of the pork loin - i love pork loin.
> 
> good that you are having rain - i hope it comes in bits and pieces so to cut down on flooding and soil erosion. we must have gotten some rain during the night - the driveway was wet this morning. damp and 62° - is this really december? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are looking for a dog you could choose one of these. ---- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18579&memberid=982839


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I must be nuts. I went to two malls and one lYS. I could not believe I was in and out in about 45 minutes, found ample parking absolutely no hassles and found one item 70% off. Well not so nuts after all.


That's what I call successful shopping :thumbup:

Glad to hear your DH is recovering well from his surgery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are looking for a dog you could choose one of these. ---- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18579&memberid=982839


Some are cute but one is definitely Enough. I just scooped up 1/2 a garbage can of shredded paper & cardboard & washed the porch floor. I don't think any of the spots were pee but with all the snow coming in I can't be sure.
We seem to be on a roll with going outside, we started giving a piece of milk one each time she goes outside & she seems pretty excited with that :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's my kind of shopping. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> I must be nuts. I went to two malls and one lYS. I could not believe I was in and out in about 45 minutes, found ample parking absolutely no hassles and found one item 70% off. Well not so nuts after all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just made mincemeat (fruit) tarts this morning. I was going to cook pies foir supper but more than 1/2 the chocolate cake I made for the church lunch yesterday came home so we will have that or tarts. Most people yesterday skipped desert & just had soup & sandwich.

I have supper all organized & in the oven- ham, scalloped potatoes, cabbage rolls, beans & salad. I think I have lots to feed the 12 who are coming, thought there would be14 but one has to work & another go to a birthday party.
I think I will just hold down the couch for a while now&#128512;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

treats are the trick bonnie - hickory loved milk bones - and she was very good about going outside. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Some are cute but one is definitely Enough. I just scooped up 1/2 a garbage can of shredded paper & cardboard & washed the porch floor. I don't think any of the spots were pee but with all the snow coming in I can't be sure.
> We seem to be on a roll with going outside, we started giving a piece of milk one each time she goes outside & she seems pretty excited with that :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after all that i don't think i could get off the couch. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just made mincemeat (fruit) tarts this morning. I was going to cook pies foir supper but more than 1/2 the chocolate cake I made for the church lunch yesterday came home so we will have that or tarts. Most people yesterday skipped desert & just had soup & sandwich.
> 
> I have supper all organized & in the oven- ham, scalloped potatoes, cabbage rolls, beans & salad. I think I have lots to feed the 12 who are coming, thought there would be14 but one has to work & another go to a birthday party.
> I think I will just hold down the couch for a while now😀


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My eldest son came round today and did lots of sorting in the sitting room for me, we went to lunch and then came back, did more work and had dinner. I'm now tired, he has gone home and as Bonnie says, I am now holding down the couch. Hope all are well or getting that way. Still not sure what's happening at Christmas till my sister gets her test results on Tuesday, so am just going to write cards for now. Take care all, and those needing them at
Re in my prayers. Also welcome to our new party people.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She is such a little cutie, does she look like Grandma? I'm thinking she does but it's a while since I've seen your picture.


No, I think she looks like her maternal grandfather and her mum.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> treats are the trick bonnie - hickory loved milk bones - and she was very good about going outside. --- sam


That's how I trained Mishka to nicely walk past other dogs . The problem is she has not forgotten . As soon as she sees another dog she starts looking at me and then my pocket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just made mincemeat (fruit) tarts this morning. I was going to cook pies foir supper but more than 1/2 the chocolate cake I made for the church lunch yesterday came home so we will have that or tarts. Most people yesterday skipped desert & just had soup & sandwich.
> 
> I have supper all organized & in the oven- ham, scalloped potatoes, cabbage rolls, beans & salad. I think I have lots to feed the 12 who are coming, thought there would be14 but one has to work & another go to a birthday party.
> I think I will just hold down the couch for a while now😀


 Wow I thought I had been busy in the kitchen ( well for me I have 😄) 
I've already made 2 sandwiches from what I've made, and eaten two cakes , 
I had to taste it just to make sure everything is right and then double check just to be sure . So I think I best go to bed before I go for another try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> My eldest son came round today and did lots of sorting in the sitting room for me, we went to lunch and then came back, did more work and had dinner. I'm now tired, he has gone home and as Bonnie says, I am now holding down the couch. Hope all are well or getting that way. Still not sure what's happening at Christmas till my sister gets her test results on Tuesday, so am just going to write cards for now. Take care all, and those needing them at
> Re in my prayers. Also welcome to our new party people.


Nice that you have some help and sounds like you got a lot sorted 
I'm still hoping your sisters test results come back better than the doctor thinks . Does she have someone to go with her on Tuesday ?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yummy Bonnie that meal sounds fabulous. I have been busy this morning in the kitchen, just made a hazelnut chocolate tart, chilling in the fridge now. It's a no bake thing, my kind of cooking lol! Just mixing and stirring in a pot.
Looks divine and decadent. Will have a slice after dinner tonight then the rest is going to our workshop for the staff to indulge in. I know it will bring on the itching afterwards so will have my menthol cooling gel, and Ice packs handy. I've had this itchy hive thing for three years now and have to be careful with sugary things, dairy etc., such a nuisance when we have all the Christmassy goodies on hand. We have a work party for lunch on final day next week on 23rd, so will be busy making chocolate truffles, and a Baileys Irish Cream, chocolate cheesecake and buying the rest of the items for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mincemeat has suet(beef fat) in it & a vegetarian told me she wouldn't eat it because that was meat. I never even thought if it. So maybe that is where the meat idea comes from.
> 
> I love the colors in the blanket but like you, I would probably like it better if they were the same.


No orginally they did have meat in them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mincemeat has suet(beef fat) in it & a vegetarian told me she wouldn't eat it because that was meat. I never even thought if it. So maybe that is where the meat idea comes from.
> 
> I love the colors in the blanket but like you, I would probably like it better if they were the same.


No orginally they did have meat in them.
But unless you use a vegetable suet (or margarine for vegan butter OK for most vegetarians) they are not vegetarian. Unless they are vegetarian becuase they don't like meat rather than object to killing the animal in which case the source of the suet won't be an issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

i love them both margaret - the blanket is wonderful - love what it does to my eyes - and the booties are great - you want to keep her ankles warm too. elizabeth will look great in them. --- sam

darowil wrote:
I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


What a terrible job I did with that post!
It is the feet I think too long on the booties.

Not a good time with knitted items- finsihed this one as well and don't like it. Love the colour but it is too long at the back. So think I will frog it and do something else!Won't ever wear it I know so may as well frog it. THis was the Club yarn for October. Will come up with soemthing else fo it. But finsihed it in time to get my bonus- nothing to say can't frog it after!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


well done Caitlin (why do we say this- when it is nothing at all that the child has actually done!).
She looks so snug in her little outfit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. Happy to report that yesterday we got some rain here in Southern California !!!! Yay!!!! We are told we are getting more in the next couple of days. DH and I tried the broccoli recipe and it was delicious. I think we will try the pork loin with the garlic and rosemary rub next. DH is feeling better after almost 7 weeks since the bilateral knee replacement and is off riding his road bike although maybe not his usual 30 miles but at least he's back cycling again. Have a wonderful week!


How good that he is doing so well- cycling sounds like he is doing very well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Pacer, with all you do I am surprised you actually get any sleep. Such a shame for Bella and her family. I hope they have a good Christmas.


I usually sleep 6-7 hours a night. I am out when I hit the pillow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I had better go an dhave breakfast and a shower and get off to church.
So see you all later- should be going to Maryanne's for lunch after church.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Squiter60 said:


> Thanks everyone, definitely going to try a number of these receipts.


Welcome to the tea party. I hope you come back and join us. Let us know if you try out any of the delicious recipes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


Goodness gracious me! It does not seem enough time has passed!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I usually know what I am looking for so I do not dilly dally at the malls. I get claustrophobic in them.


thewren said:


> that's my kind of shopping. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for the new KTP. I love those7 layered bars, they are so good.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.
> 
> ...


This will be our 3rd or 4th year of bringing gifts to put under the Christmas tree. We have fun thinking about each of the family members as we shop. I forgot to pick up the "coal". I will make sure to have DS#1 get some tomorrow. That will be for the Dad who insisted that is what the older girls should get. Of course he was joking and so are we. We will make sure to gift the dad some fake coal though. We try to give gifts that keep the hands and mind thinking. We have craft type of gifts as well as some Legos for the boy. The craft store manager loved watching the boys shop yesterday as they picked out gifts for the three youngest children. They made sure to get things that the two terminal children could do even if they were mostly confined to bed or the couch. They did a fantastic job. I picked up other gifts to put with the boys' gifts to make sure the rest of the family was taken care of. We will try to take the gifts to them tomorrow evening after I get done working. I am working 2 jobs tomorrow so it will be a busy day. I have about 3 1/2 hours off between them which will be my prep time for the class I will teach. Monday will be the same as tomorrow. I will certainly enjoy my 4 day weekends coming up. That is when I try to do more housework and more knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nice that you have some help and sounds like you got a lot sorted
> I'm still hoping your sisters test results come back better than the doctor thinks . Does she have someone to go with her on Tuesday ?


No one to go with her, I offered but she said no, to wait till she has more info, so that is all I can do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RiverSong, welcome, poetic handle.
Caitlin is adorable.
Maya and I had a lovely walk. Almost 60 degrees F,, sunny, light breeze. Went to 99 cent store and got stuff for wrapping and presents and birthday card for my twin. Today is my DS's bday, he was 52. Got thinking about our (my twin and I) bday and got quite the shock. I thought we were going to be 73 and, dang it, we will be 74. Feel ancient.
Stopped by quit store and got thread, needles and thimble. I think I may be serious about finishing the quilting on my Christmas bears paw quilt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> No one to go with her, I offered but she said no, to wait till she has more info, so that is all I can do.


I thought maybe she was on her own . The waiting is sometimes the worst part for the person and family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's another wet, miserable looking day here, but I suppose it is December....just take it hard when we had no real summer. :-( My back is a lot better, but now it's my hips that are bothering me....old age sucks! :roll: :lol: I'm tired today too as we had Luke all week as the other GPs were having a lot of work done in their house, and much as I love having him, 5 days (plus an overnight) is hard going! However, I know by the time it gets to Wednesday I'll be missing seeing him! :roll: Need to get to the PO today and post a few things.....confession coming....I'm so sorry *Mary/Pacer* but I have just discovered your Christmas card in the bottom of the box, so it may be late arriving.  To quote Gwen, TTYL.


So glad your back is better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, here's the recipe
> 
> Rhubarb Custard pie
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


Yay Caitlin!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> OMG I just gained 5 lbs reading all the yummy recipes. Thanks!


Welcome to the tea party! Hope you will visit often.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to our newbies. Hope you will come back often to join in the conversations going on around Sam's table. We love to visit.

I spent the afternoon and a good part of the evening sharing cookie making with some of the young and younger women at Susan's building today. Some of us joined in reluctantly but then began to enjoy the whole thing. We used egg yolk paint to decorate the cut-out cookies and one of the younger women, who will graduate from college tomorrow is finding herself at loose ends now that long hard road is ending. She was out of sorts when she started but really began to enjoy herself as she got into it. 

The really younger ones were rather flighty about the process and kept wandering off and failing to come back to check their cookies in the ovens at all or even to attend to the ones finished and taking them off the sheets and onto a rack for cooling.

Someone had come up with several pizzas so we snacked on them instead of stopping for lunch since we had a late breakfast ourselves. Susan's cinnamon roll dough did not succeed but then, she didn't tend to it either. So that was a waste of several pounds of bread flour. I won't be as eager to support that idea again soon. Best done at home where she doesn't have that many distractions. Several wanted to make a favorite kind of cookie but didn't tell me before I got there, so we were short a vital ingredient and they went unmade. Oh well.

The only knitting I've accomplished since knitting group on Thursday has been an I-cord for a pair of Tim's sleeping/sweat pants which needed to be replaced. Bah!! Humbug!!

I'm tired and must finish preparing for tomorrow's Bible study so I'd better get to it. Maybe later. Behave y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the recipe. Those look good.


tami_ohio said:


> Here is a pic of the cookies I am baking tonight.
> 
> Grandma's Bon Bons
> These make a small batch. I make one batch and add red food coloring and make a second batch and add green food coloring. Note: if you eat too many green ones you will get a surprise in the restroom!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute gift! You are a lady of many talents!


Bulldog said:


> SQUITER 60, I meant to say "Welcome to the family" on the first page. Join us often. You will find a lot of love here. It truly is a "soft place to fall".
> 
> SAM and LADIES, Thank you so very much for a wonderful start to another tea party. I so appreciate all the work and hours you put in for us. I always save to file many recipes. Love the tip on basil for hair loss. I have had a big loss as well as thinning from thyroid not working right. I am very self conscious about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The name sign....is that tatting, crochet or what....whatever it is it is gorgeous!!! So are the Christmas balls that your sister and you made. Your family is just oozing with talent!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What do you search under on YouTube to find how to make the Christmas balls? I won't make them this year but would love to make some for next year and try to buy some of the Christmas fabric when it goes on clearane his year. *edit* found the youtube site!



Bulldog said:


> The blue one is not so hot. It is one I made. Sis made the others. I am going to be hunting for Christmas fabric all year to make some next year. Fabric is so high. It takes the 2.8" Styrofoam balls (come in package of six at Walmart and Hobby Lobby) and tons of dressmaker pins, tacky glue, and a glue gun, and decorative ribbon and ribbon for the top. They are really fun to make. You tube has the directions. You could do this for Heidi, Sam. It takes half a yard of fabric in three different patterns or a solid like the gold or silver lame or solid fabric to go with print. You can use your own imagination. I love the way my Sister embellishes hers. OF course DH packed them away last year and the tops were all mashed this year. I will try and get a picture of the paper mache boxes she has made for you tomorrow. My Skylar (10 yr old) is spending the night


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Betty* I found the video fo hte fabric folded ornaments and watched it.I have a question for you: How did you attach the ribon to hand the ornament?I just may make some of these yet this year if I finish my other projects. If not I want to start early for next year and make enough to cover the entire tree!


Bulldog said:


> Bulldog, I was watching the wrong video. I googled what you said and came up with one with strips of fabric glued on the ball. No quilting, and then layers of the glue, hodgepodge, on top of it for gloss. They were nice and I think would be good for the grandchildren, so thanks even though it was the wrong link.
> Yours are quite lovely. Thank you for the photo.
> 
> I can't see anything wrong with the blue one. It is gorgeous!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made Pecan Pie Bars again and the dough for gingerbread men is in the fridge. Too lazy to do the macaroons and choc chip cookies tonight. 

The big bag of yarn I got from my friend last week I have made 2 hats from it so far. I think I can make a couple of pairs of slippers with some of it too &#128077;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the blanket and the booties are just to die for! They ake me think of the shoes called Maryjanes with socks; just adorable.

I'm the only one here that likes mincemeat pie so I rarely make it. Last year as probably the 2nd time in 22 years I've made it.



darowil said:


> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> Personally I wouldn't consider having meat anthem- but then i ouldn't make them either. Th epastry in shop bought ones is so lovely that I couls mever make it as nice. And being lazy as well I won't try (much rather spend my time knitting!).
> Talking of knitting- 2 finsihed projects, not all that happy with either. Think the blanket would be better with the squares all the same colours rahter than 2 different orders. and the bootees look too long and I'm not that keen on th eyarn (but it was given to me and didn't long to knot so not much lost if they don't work). And the blanket was actually stash.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's how I made my mince meat pie too.  Only way I've ever had it.


angelam said:


> No meat in my mince pies - just a jar of shop bought mincemeat.
> 
> All in all it sounds like you're not very happy with your finished products, but I think they all look great and if it was all stash or gifted yarn it didn't cost you much either!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I had an aunt who made a hamburger (minced meat) and potatoe pie like that and called them pasties. Loved them.


KateB said:


> Here the pies filled with minced meat (as opposed to fruity mincemeat) are either individual, hard shelled pies known as Scotch pies or the others, which are usually bigger, are made with puff or shortcrust pastry and known as mince rounds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No Way!!! Did I just blink and boom she now has a tooth! Time is flying by! Such an adorable little girl.


KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Decided to get Christmas baking on the go.
Pecan Pie Bars &#10004; 
Gingerbread dough in fridge &#10004; 
Chocolate Chip cookies - after supper 
Chocolate Macaroons - after supper

Oh, Mel, my mouth is watering. Those pecan pie bars look so good. Don't you overdo now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you need to get another dog.


thewren said:


> thanks jonibee - it is certainly empty in here without her. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome riversong200! Yes, some of these recipes especially near the hoidays can add many pounds just reading them but os so good. Welcome to the tea party. Hope you have fun here.[ It is a fun place with lots of family atmosphere and we love it when new folks join us. quote=riversong200]OMG I just gained 5 lbs reading all the yummy recipes. Thanks![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made Pecan Pie Bars again and the dough for gingerbread men is in the fridge. Too lazy to do the macaroons and choc chip cookies tonight.
> 
> The big bag of yarn I got from my friend last week I have made 2 hats from it so far. I think I can make a couple of pairs of slippers with some of it too 👍


The last thing I would call you, Mel is lazy, even if you had had to spend a day in bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty I had a wonderful time at Marianne's. I nearly cried when I had to leave in order to not be driving in the dark. She and Cyndi and her mom loved the gifts I took them (placemates, wine cozies, pillow, and hotpad.) They also gave me birthday surprises: bouquet of flowers, chocolate, mints,and 2 great cards (one that had me laughing and one that had me cryin oh and some non-alcoholic cranberry-apple bubbly.g). Time just flew by and didn't get a thing knitted from talking so much. It was a day much needed and boosted my spirits unbelievably. Any yes, I gave her hugs for everyone here too! I have a picture of her wearing a poncho that Cyndi crocheted for her but will have to post it later. It's on my cell phone which is charging right now.



Bulldog said:


> Welcome to the family Riversong. Pull up a chair and join in often. You can tell we are a talkative bunch but we are also very loving and compassionate to each other.
> JONIEBEE, Good to see you posting.
> SONJA, Cant wait to see your pink ugg set. I love the one you have already done.
> KATE, Caitlyn is just adorable. Hard to believe she is already old enough to sit by herself. Dont they just seem to shoot up quickly.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's how I made my mince meat pie too.  Only way I've ever had it.


The best I've had have always been with my own fruit mincemeat I've never made the meat variety, except as a mince (ground) meat pie. Particularly fond of a French Tarte de Noele, with a macaroon mix on top. Would usually make my own pastry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy!!!!


gagesmom said:


> Welcome rivers on. Hope you enjoy the ktp as much as we do.
> Betty you awesome and we love you to the moon and back.
> 
> Decided to get Christmas baking on the go.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice....like the darker colors in the yarn too.


darowil said:


> i love them both margaret - the blanket is wonderful - love what it does to my eyes - and the booties are great - you want to keep her ankles warm too. elizabeth will look great in them. --- sam
> 
> darowil wrote:
> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm pretty tired so I'm going say ta-ta for now. Will get back tomorrow so until then piay nice! {{{Hugs to everyone}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this one rather good:

Senior version of Jesus Loves Me

"Jesus loves me this I know.
For the Bible tells me so.
Little ones to Him belong,
we are weak but He is strong.....
Yes, Jesus loves me....
The Bible tells me so."


"Here for you now is a Senior version of Jesus Loves Me":

JESUS LOVES ME

Jesus loves me, this I know,
Though my hair is white as snow
Though my sight is growing dim,
Still He bids me trust in Him.
(CHORUS)
YES, JESUS LOVES ME.. YES, JESUS LOVES ME..
YES, JESUS LOVES ME, FOR THE BIBLE TELLS ME SO.

Though my steps are oh, so slow,
With my hand in His I'll go
On through life, let come what may,
He'll be there to lead the way.
(CHORUS)

When the nights are dark and long,
In my heart He puts a song..
Telling me in words so clear,
"Have no fear, for I am near."
(CHORUS)

When my work on earth is done,
And life's victories have been won.
He will take me home above,
Then I'll understand His love.
(CHORUS)

I love Jesus, does He know?
Have I ever told Him so?
Jesus loves to hear me say,
That I love Him every day.
(CHORUS)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That is terrific Julie, very well thought out by author.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is terrific Julie, very well thought out by author.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the recipe. Those look good.


You are welcome. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one rather good:
> 
> Senior version of Jesus Loves Me
> 
> ...


I have at least a part of this version on CD. It is on a blue grass album done by Joe Mullens and the Radio Ramblers with guest Dr. Ralph Stanley. A beautiful version.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to all our newcomers!!! This is a wonderful site.
Get some sleep Gwen, Julie, love that version.
Did some cooking and baking today.
Taking dinner out to my moms tomorrow, made enough to feed an army. So there could be a lot of left overs. 
Congratulations on the first tooth, my she has grown up and I love the hair do!! Looks like mine when I get up in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

74 is a great age joy - except for the aches and pains that go with it - lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> RiverSong, welcome, poetic handle.
> Caitlin is adorable.
> Maya and I had a lovely walk. Almost 60 degrees F,, sunny, light breeze. Went to 99 cent store and got stuff for wrapping and presents and birthday card for my twin. Today is my DS's bday, he was 52. Got thinking about our (my twin and I) bday and got quite the shock. I thought we were going to be 73 and, dang it, we will be 74. Feel ancient.
> Stopped by quit store and got thread, needles and thimble. I think I may be serious about finishing the quilting on my Christmas bears paw quilt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.thriftyfun.com/Folded-Fabric-Pinecone-Decorations.html

http://wwwsrc.thriftyfun.com/_generator/tf_article.lasso?id=tf29401638


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi would have a heart attack - but it has crossed my mind. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you need to get another dog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> My eldest son came round today and did lots of sorting in the sitting room for me, we went to lunch and then came back, did more work and had dinner. I'm now tired, he has gone home and as Bonnie says, I am now holding down the couch. Hope all are well or getting that way. Still not sure what's happening at Christmas till my sister gets her test results on Tuesday, so am just going to write cards for now. Take care all, and those needing them at
> Re in my prayers. Also welcome to our new party people.


Great that your son is helping you get settled. Hope your sister gets good news or at least better than she's expecting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No fun having hives, 
You work party lunch sounds so good, I think I'm gaining weight just reading.

Will you share the hazelnut tart recipe when you get time please.



Fan said:


> Yummy Bonnie that meal sounds fabulous. I have been busy this morning in the kitchen, just made a hazelnut chocolate tart, chilling in the fridge now. It's a no bake thing, my kind of cooking lol! Just mixing and stirring in a pot.
> Looks divine and decadent. Will have a slice after dinner tonight then the rest is going to our workshop for the staff to indulge in. I know it will bring on the itching afterwards so will have my menthol cooling gel, and Ice packs handy. I've had this itchy hive thing for three years now and have to be careful with sugary things, dairy etc., such a nuisance when we have all the Christmassy goodies on hand. We have a work party for lunch on final day next week on 23rd, so will be busy making chocolate truffles, and a Baileys Irish Cream, chocolate cheesecake and buying the rest of the items for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty yarn, too bad t do all that work & have to frog it but if you don't like it you may as well use it for something else.
What kind of bonus dd yu get for completing it?



darowil said:


> i love them both margaret - the blanket is wonderful - love what it does to my eyes - and the booties are great - you want to keep her ankles warm too. elizabeth will look great in them. --- sam
> 
> darowil wrote:
> I've just been reading a topic on mince pies- whether they have meat in them etc. And according to dear old Wikepadia some still do. An done lady talked about havin for dessert and the emat they use dinthem.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Supper was a great sucess, enough leftovers that I won't have to cook for a couple of meals but nt so much there will be waste. We had a good visit.
I've got everything cleaned up & now I think I'm off t bed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made these too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Bonnie I will gladly share the hazelnut tart recipe, just had a slice and mmmmm its decadent and very yummy. It's from a NZ chef named Annabel Langbein, she's wonderful and her site is AnnabelLangbein.com


Hazelnut Chocolate Tart,
Serves 12
200g packet of plain sweet biscuits (cookies)
1tbsp honey 
100g butter, melted
200g good quality dark chocolate
1 cup cream
200g chocolate hazelnut spread (Nutella)
2tsp vanilla extract
1tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup roasted hazelnuts to garnish
Place cookies in processor and whizz to fine crumb
Stir honey into hot butter, add to processor and whizz to evenly combine.
Press firmly into a 23cm springform tart or cake tin and 2 cm up the sides 
Chill while you make the filling.
Place chocolate and cream in a small pot, then warm over low heat until chocolate is melted.
Remove from heat and stir in chocolate hazelnut spread,vanilla, and cinnamon.
Pour into prepared base.
Place hazelnuts in processor and whizz to a crumb, sprinkle over the tart.
Chill for at least 3 hours until set.
It will keep for several days in the fridge in a covered container.
Don't think it will last that long knowing our staff!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

copied and saved that - I am sure I could eat the whole thing - definitely a once a year treat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the blanket and the booties are just to die for! They ake me think of the shoes called Maryjanes with socks; just adorable.
> 
> I'm the only one here that likes mincemeat pie so I rarely make it. Last year as probably the 2nd time in 22 years I've made it.


MAry Janes is what the lady who gave me the pattern calls them. The pattern name is Rose White- a very old pattern from Patons. Might make a pair with 2 ply (lace weight)- Nina showed me one today and think they would fit her (Elizabeth that is not Nina!) little feet. 
At MAraynne's for lunch. just finished and noticed that Vicky had messaged to say she was free for the day if we wanted to visit. Checked bus timetable (I had walked)- and one in 5 minutes. Grabbed everything and went- and caught the bus!. Perfect for Maryanne, stops a couple of minutes from her place and straight outside Vickys (literally- the bus stop sign is in the middle of their driveway!). So spent a couple of hours there- Elizabeth is waking a bit more so a little but more unsettled but still not enough to be a hassle. But able to have a good cuddle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I had an aunt who made a hamburger (minced meat) and potatoe pie like that and called them pasties. Loved them.


Pasties here are almost always just vegetables- occasionally a small amount of meat but better withoutout. 
Think it was the other topic I said that we have mince pies (the sweet version at Christmas) and meat pies (minced meat).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one rather good:
> 
> Senior version of Jesus Loves Me
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty yarn, too bad t do all that work & have to frog it but if you don't like it you may as well use it for something else.
> What kind of bonus dd yu get for completing it?


Something different each time- so I wait and find out when my next yarn comes.
Unfortunately it is 2 ply (lace weight) so a lot of knitting indeed.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Apples are wonderful. I fry up sliced Louisiana hot sausage (Costco), drain, and put in apple slices until just heated. Very spicy to some. 
Karen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Apples are wonderful. I fry up sliced Louisiana hot sausage (Costco), drain, and put in apple slices until just heated. Very spicy to some.
> Karen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are really cute mittens - but i bet someone could make their own pattern for them. --- sam

http://frugalhaus.com/kitten-mittens-knit-epattern/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are really cute mittens - but i bet someone could make their own pattern for them. --- sam
> 
> http://frugalhaus.com/kitten-mittens-knit-epattern/


Sam have you forgotten something? Like going to bed?????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> these are really cute mittens - but i bet someone could make their own pattern for them. --- sam
> 
> http://frugalhaus.com/kitten-mittens-knit-epattern/


Why o why did I pop on here for a quick visit 
You are an enabler Sam 
They will have to wait as I must finish what I'm already making but I'm thinking a cute little hat to go with them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam have you forgotten something? Like going to bed?????!!!!!!!!!!


If he takes my advice he can stay up for another 1/2 hour for a few days! Sure thats why he is still up...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty I had a wonderful time at Marianne's. I nearly cried when I had to leave in order to not be driving in the dark. She and Cyndi and her mom loved the gifts I took them (placemates, wine cozies, pillow, and hotpad.) They also gave me birthday surprises: bouquet of flowers, chocolate, mints,and 2 great cards (one that had me laughing and one that had me cryin oh and some non-alcoholic cranberry-apple bubbly.g). Time just flew by and didn't get a thing knitted from talking so much. It was a day much needed and boosted my spirits unbelievably. Any yes, I gave her hugs for everyone here too! I have a picture of her wearing a poncho that Cyndi crocheted for her but will have to post it later. It's on my cell phone which is charging right now.


Sounds like you had a wonderful day with lots of laughs and a few tears. I'm sure it did her just as much good as it did you. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty I had a wonderful time at Marianne's. I nearly cried when I had to leave in order to not be driving in the dark. She and Cyndi and her mom loved the gifts I took them (placemates, wine cozies, pillow, and hotpad.) They also gave me birthday surprises: bouquet of flowers, chocolate, mints,and 2 great cards (one that had me laughing and one that had me cryin oh and some non-alcoholic cranberry-apple bubbly.g). Time just flew by and didn't get a thing knitted from talking so much. It was a day much needed and boosted my spirits unbelievably. Any yes, I gave her hugs for everyone here too! I have a picture of her wearing a poncho that Cyndi crocheted for her but will have to post it later. It's on my cell phone which is charging right now.


Sounds like you had a wonderful day with lots of laughs and a few tears. I'm sure it did her just as much good as it did you.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If he takes my advice he can stay up for another 1/2 hour for a few days! Sure thats why he is still up...


More likely playing Hearts (?) or a jigsaw puzzle- any way doesn't look like he has noticed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another of Lisa's photos, this time a walk way on Lake Wakatipu (near Queenstown)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


Aaaw, she is the cutest little dumpling.  Gosh a tooth already and look at her sitting up like a big girl. Where did that time go?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i didn't think she was old enough for a tooth yet - maybe they grow faster in scotland. --- sam


LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going shortly. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam have you forgotten something? Like going to bed?????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you were one i had in mind. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Why o why did I pop on here for a quick visit
> You are an enabler Sam
> They will have to wait as I must finish what I'm already making but I'm thinking a cute little hat to go with them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no reason really - i just get on a roll and forget the time -- but it is time i was in bed. --- sam



darowil said:


> If he takes my advice he can stay up for another 1/2 hour for a few days! Sure thats why he is still up...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both unfortunately. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> More likely playing Hearts (?) or a jigsaw puzzle- any way doesn't look like he has noticed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some are cute but one is definitely Enough. I just scooped up 1/2 a garbage can of shredded paper & cardboard & washed the porch floor. I don't think any of the spots were pee but with all the snow coming in I can't be sure.
> We seem to be on a roll with going outside, we started giving a piece of milk one each time she goes outside & she seems pretty excited with that :thumbup:


 :thumbup: It sounds like she is getting the idea now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a real goat - looks like a goat. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's photos, this time a walk way on Lake Wakatipu (near Queenstown)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i am going to bed. ---- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> both unfortunately. --- sam


I play Chinese checkers on line with a lot of Chinese I'm guessing by the names . There is a speech bubble at the top were I'm surmising people can make a comment because it flashes like crazy if I deliberately cut one off or leave a checker in there triangle so they can't win :XD: 
Haven't got a clue what they say but I can guess :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty I had a wonderful time at Marianne's. I nearly cried when I had to leave in order to not be driving in the dark. She and Cyndi and her mom loved the gifts I took them (placemates, wine cozies, pillow, and hotpad.) They also gave me birthday surprises: bouquet of flowers, chocolate, mints,and 2 great cards (one that had me laughing and one that had me cryin oh and some non-alcoholic cranberry-apple bubbly.g). Time just flew by and didn't get a thing knitted from talking so much. It was a day much needed and boosted my spirits unbelievably. Any yes, I gave her hugs for everyone here too! I have a picture of her wearing a poncho that Cyndi crocheted for her but will have to post it later. It's on my cell phone which is charging right now.


I am so glad you had a wonderful day together, just what you needed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> MAry Janes is what the lady who gave me the pattern calls them. The pattern name is Rose White- a very old pattern from Patons. Might make a pair with 2 ply (lace weight)- Nina showed me one today and think they would fit her (Elizabeth that is not Nina!) little feet.
> At MAraynne's for lunch. just finished and noticed that Vicky had messaged to say she was free for the day if we wanted to visit. Checked bus timetable (I had walked)- and one in 5 minutes. Grabbed everything and went- and caught the bus!. Perfect for Maryanne, stops a couple of minutes from her place and straight outside Vickys (literally- the bus stop sign is in the middle of their driveway!). So spent a couple of hours there- Elizabeth is waking a bit more so a little but more unsettled but still not enough to be a hassle. But able to have a good cuddle.


 :thumbup: And I meant to comment on your photos of projects... I like them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's photos, this time a walk way on Lake Wakatipu (near Queenstown)


 :thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and now i am going to bed. ---- sam


Good night/morning Sam. Sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Caren. What are you demolishing?


A wall to make two small bedrooms into one bigger room. I will post photos as soon as I get them transfered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A wall to make two small bedrooms into one bigger room. I will post photos as soon as I get them transfered.


Hasn't taken youlong to get back to your DIY projects- od all sizes has it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a cheery Rastrick, where the dust has settled from yesterdays work. Now for some rearanging and cleanup.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hasn't taken youlong to get back to your DIY projects- od all sizes has it?


No.it hasn't it keeps me busy and out of trouble.  A bit of paint and an area rug should do the trick. Until I am ready to put shelves in for the books.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, hope you don't get dizzy today. 

Budasha, it truly is amazing how things pile up in the drawers with samples or things we need and of course things we thought we needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, I used to make embroidered cards. Haven't done that for 50. Or more years. Sounds lovely with cross stitch and embellishments. I'm sure it will be appreciAted.

I'm on the phone so excuse all the mistakes. Up having coffee and trying not to disturb DH since he has to perform tonight. Room got too hot as it was set at 74f. Way to hot for me. Tami, it did rain some but no fog and never a problem. We will see what today holds but not too far to go today. First I e been in Ohio since I was taking care of mom. Hotel here is not too far from where we lived at one time. LOL. Lived in a lot of places near here : Bedford, Lakewood, Northfield, Streetsboro, Kent, Cuyahoga Falls, Akron. Boy did we ever move a lot. That doesn't include Canada or Florida. 

Wa t to take time out to say how much I appreciate the summaries. So helpful. 

Sure wish I could turn on the tv. Don't have one that often. We watched a movie in the room and cost almost as much as going to the theater. Didn't see the end as I fell asleep. It's the one where Johnny Depp is the star and its in the theaters now. Forget the name. DH will have to fill me in on the end. 

Guess I'd better get reading so I can catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going shortly. --- sam


Hope you got there, you're still logged on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> both unfortunately. --- sam


Ah well, we all can get hooked!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a real goat - looks like a goat. --- sam


It's a statue of a goat- very realistic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver (Jynx's) birthday today- I only ever see her pop up on Facebook, but Happy Birthday to a wonderful lady, miss having you around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A wall to make two small bedrooms into one bigger room. I will post photos as soon as I get them transfered.


How exciting!! Hard work but you never shrink from that. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver (Jynx's) birthday today- I only ever see her pop up on Facebook, but Happy Birthday to a wonderf lady, miss having you around.


Yes, she is missed by me too. Hope she is ok and has a wonderful birthday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver (Jynx's) birthday today- I only ever see her pop up on Facebook, but Happy Birthday to a wonderful lady, miss having you around.


Happy Birthday Jynx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, she is missed by me too. Hope she is ok and has a wonderful birthday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, such fun hearing about your time with Marianne and all. Miss her on here. Glad it was so special for you. So nice you had all those gifts finished and special to celebrate BD with them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Guess I'm not goi g to get caught up. Too hard on the phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I'm not goi g to get caught up. Too hard on the phone.


Is DH on the computer?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


I am so sorry to hear that, she seemed to be doing so well. She is in my prayers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


I've just saw it to that's why I came here hoping she had posted she was ok 
Hope you are back home and resting now Mel


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


So sorry to hear that. I hope it's not serious, she seemed to be doing so well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


Oh no! Did she post on Facebook or someone else?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh no! Did she post on Facebook or someone else?


Mel posted it herself about 4 hours ago 
So that's some good news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I'll check out her site too.



Fan said:


> Hi Bonnie I will gladly share the hazelnut tart recipe, just had a slice and mmmmm its decadent and very yummy. It's from a NZ chef named Annabel Langbein, she's wonderful and her site is AnnabelLangbein.com
> 
> Hazelnut Chocolate Tart,
> Serves 12
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear Mel is in hospital, hope she's OK.

Gwen, glad you had a nice visit with Marianne

Julie, thanks for sharing your nieces wonderful photos.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear Mel is back in hospital please keep us posted ifyou hear anything

dont know if this will run, but that's the tree up ....took longer to clear the mess up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to hear Mel is back in hospital please keep us posted ifyou hear anything
> 
> dont know if this will run, but that's the tree up ....took longer to clear the mess up


I think Mel is home again as I've just read where she wrote she had severe abdominal pain and has to go back on Monday for a scan 
If you are reading along Mel hope you feel lots better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think Mel is home again as I've just read where she wrote she had severe abdominal pain and has to go back on Monday for a scan
> If you are reading along Mel hope you feel lots better


Good to hear she is home, hope she's OK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She'd get over it I'm sure; think about it 

quote=thewren]heidi would have a heart attack - but it has crossed my mind. --. - sam[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I came across this site for a photographer near here, some beautiful photos.

http://kathysarich.smugmug.com/browse


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is! I thought it was real; great picture.


Lurker 2 said:


> It's a statue of a goat- very realistic!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


martina said:


> Happy Birthday Jynx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for you Melody!


Swedenme said:


> I've just saw it to that's why I came here hoping she had posted she was ok
> Hope you are back home and resting now Mel


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heading to Michaels Craft store.....TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, forgot we were the same age.have you thought of maybe adopting a rescue dog? Know at this age I would need sign on with kids that if I died they would take dog. But life would be dark without a dog.
Incidentally, I'm keeping strange night hours. Sleep from maybe 11:00-2:00 then awake til 6 or 7 a.m. And back to sleep til 9.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

.Gwen, you made my day with tales of visit with Marianne. May we all have such a treasured sister. And to think you two met here on KTP! I, too, miss her posts
Julie, great pix. Love coast lines. Then I love when nature borders herself...hedge rows, meadows, lakes. I love all nature really. Who would think a lady from Long Island, NY would learn to love this desert. Yes, we have lots of sand but no water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to hear Mel is back in hospital please keep us posted ifyou hear anything
> 
> dont know if this will run, but that's the tree up ....took longer to clear the mess up


I love the colours, Agnes!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope everyone has a nice sunday - I totally had no time to read everything, sorry... 
Normally it's a relatively ... well, slow time, but now it's the absolute opposite. 
David was to a math competition today - results hadn't come out yet, but he is unusually disappointed, he made some stupid mistakes at the end of the most important problems...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for link to pix of your area. What beauty. I'd probably freeze to death. But would love to visit in summer. Always wanted to take the transCanada train. 
Love all the pics of knitting. I finished dishcloth yesterday. Hope to start fingerless gloves today.
Millie, my prayers are with you Sweetie. Hope you are already home.
Jinx, have a wonderful birthday. Miss your posts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> .Gwen, you made my day with tales of visit with Marianne. May we all have such a treasured sister. And to think you two met here on KTP! I, too, miss her posts
> Julie, great pix. Love coast lines. Then I love when nature borders herself...hedge rows, meadows, lakes. I love all nature really. Who would think a lady from Long Island, NY would learn to love this desert. Yes, we have lots of sand but no water.


It's a lake shore, well inland, Joy, and fairly high up- close to where much of Lord of the Rings was shot. 
In parts of the South Island already they are badly short of water- another pine forest has burnt down near Blenheim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hope everyone has a nice sunday - I totally had no time to read everything, sorry...
> Normally it's a relatively ... well, slow time, but now it's the absolute opposite.
> David was to a math competition today - results hadn't come out yet, but he is unusually disappointed, he made some stupid mistakes at the end of the most important problems...


Sorry David is disappointed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never turn the computer off so i am always logged on. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you got there, you're still logged on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do hope it is not serious - she seemed to be doing better i thought. sending you tons of healing energy melody - get well quick. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely tree agnes --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sorry to hear Mel is back in hospital please keep us posted ifyou hear anything
> 
> dont know if this will run, but that's the tree up ....took longer to clear the mess up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never turn the computer off so i am always logged on. --- sam


Not always Sam- sometimes you show up as offline!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she has some great wild animal pictures. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this site for a photographer near here, some beautiful photos.
> 
> http://kathysarich.smugmug.com/browse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to be a morning person but then i was working a day job. i like the night - it's quiet and peaceful - but a regular bedtime would be best but i tend to go with the flow. if i go to bed around midnight i am always awake by five or so and that is way to early to get up so i just lay there until heidi calls that the coffee is on. lol

i will let the dog thing go until after the first of the year - and it will be a rescue dog for sure. another big dog - along the black lab size. we will see. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, forgot we were the same age.have you thought of maybe adopting a rescue dog? Know at this age I would need sign on with kids that if I died they would take dog. But life would be dark without a dog.
> Incidentally, I'm keeping strange night hours. Sleep from maybe 11:00-2:00 then awake til 6 or 7 a.m. And back to sleep til 9.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you handyfamily - david will do better next time for sure. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Hope everyone has a nice sunday - I totally had no time to read everything, sorry...
> Normally it's a relatively ... well, slow time, but now it's the absolute opposite.
> David was to a math competition today - results hadn't come out yet, but he is unusually disappointed, he made some stupid mistakes at the end of the most important problems...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not always Sam- sometimes you show up as offline!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, yeah. Glad you are thinking of rescue dog. Love the unconditional love from a dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this site for a photographer near here, some beautiful photos.
> 
> http://kathysarich.smugmug.com/browse


Beautiful pictures. I specially like the ones of the Northern Lights. My DD and family are coming over to Whistler next week - I will be very jealous if they see the Aurora whilst there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, hope you are feeling better and that all goes well with the scan.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never turn the computer off so i am always logged on. --- sam


Haha, I'm usually the same - and, also, the computer at home is always on during the day, and so is the skype (home) - and I am "on", but actually am nowhere near here... people use to ask me about it - as in why I don't answer, or why I have so many skype accounts (different on all stations I can be on) - well, everyone got use to it, but... :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; will TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!


She is such a darling!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here are some ideas liz . --- sam
> 
> CHINESE CHEWS
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam. My SIL makes them with noodles and nuts and they are really good. I'm having difficulty typing. Candy is on my lap with her head on my arm, :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make meat pies with turkey,chicken or ground beef & vegetables using regular pastry.
> The French people in our community make Tourtiere, a traditional Christmas eve dish with ground pork. I've never made it.
> There is suet I'm my Green Tomatoe Mincemeat but it is becoming harder to get, the young fellow who is now the butcher in the local grocery didn't have a clue what I was asking for the last time I wanted some. I also use it in my Carrot Pudding which we have at Chrstmas


My girlfriend is French and her mom made tourtiere all the time. It was so good. I have made it on occasion and love it. Have been thinking about making it for New Year's eve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's photos, this time a walk way on Lake Wakatipu (near Queenstown)


Beautiful. The goat looks like he is taking in the view too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's a statue of a goat- very realistic!


I thought it was real


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver (Jynx's) birthday today- I only ever see her pop up on Facebook, but Happy Birthday to a wonderful lady, miss having you around.


I hope she's well. I believe she was having some family issues and I hope they've been resolved. I miss seeing her posts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


Oh, that's not good news. I didn't see that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mel posted it herself about 4 hours ago
> So that's some good news


I'm not signed on as a friend so how do you find out this news?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
> Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


Nice job on the wreaths and the poncho looks great on Marianne.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope she's well. I believe she was having some family issues and I hope they've been resolved. I miss seeing her posts.


She is doing well - I talked to her last week. Her Mom has not settled into the place well at all and is now in need of more services which means another move. Jynx is still the main person to make it all happen, but is hoping that brothers and sister help out more soon. She and DH are feeling so much better and getting their health back after some very scary things. Just hope and pray it stays that way for them for a good long while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She is doing well - I talked to her last week. Her Mom has not settled into the place well at all and is now in need of more services which means another move. Jynx is still the main person to make it all happen, but is hoping that brothers and sister help out more soon. She and DH are feeling so much better and getting their health back after some very scary things. Just hope and pray it stays that way for them for a good long while.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joyce (Flyty1n) asked me to post this photo of the flies she has been creating- I think these are Christmas gifts.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Julie for posting for me. My computer just refuses right now to post pictures. Now that these are finished, once they are all delivered, I can get back to my knitting.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> heidi would have a heart attack - but it has crossed my mind. --- sam


I totally agree you need another dog..


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
> Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


Great work there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Julie for posting for me. My computer just refuses right now to post pictures. Now that these are finished, once they are all delivered, I can get back to my knitting.


They are beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Julie for posting for me. My computer just refuses right now to post pictures. Now that these are finished, once they are all delivered, I can get back to my knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I have caught up. Sorry to worry you all but I am happy to have all of you in my life. Must have been the prayers that got me home.

Got to bed at about 11:30pm last night. Around 12ish I got severe lower left abdominal pain that escalated and took my breath away. I know Gage was in tears and worried so off I went to the hospital. I was there til between 4 and 5 this morning. I has blood tests and they said it all came back clear. There was no one working at that time for a CT Scan so I have to go tomorrow and have one done. I got a prescription for anti inflammatory and need to get it filled. 

Got a few hours sleep and then Gage and I went to a Christmas party with friends. My stomach is still sore but nowhere near like last night. After the party I got home and slept for about 2 hours.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, glad you were able to go to the party, gage looks pleased with his present. I hope all is ok with the scan.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, beautiful flags.
Gwen, love ornaments and Marianne's shawl.
Mel, you are in my prayers.
Slept in as up in middle of night. Then lay a bed just zoning out on computer. Finally at 1 p.m. DH nudged me walk Maya. Not a moment to early, bless him. Lovely for about 40 minutes. Mountains and sky clear, very light breeze, sunny. Then wham, blustery, mountains had colour "comforter" on them and lenticular clouds both signs of high winds. Had to walk into wind the last 15 minutes. But so glad we got out because strong winds, cooler weather storm forecast next couple of days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking door decorations gwen - well done. love the pictures of marianne - great looking poncho. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
> Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Liz. I thought Cyndi did a nice ob on the poncho.


budasha said:


> Nice job on the wreaths and the poncho looks great on Marianne.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting them Julie. Joyce these are so delicate looking. I'm afraid I would never use them for fishing but would have them framed and on display as the artwork they are. Very nice.


Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce (Flyty1n) asked me to post this photo of the flies she has been creating- I think these are Christmas gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody, glad you were able to go to the party, gage looks pleased with his present. I hope all is ok with the scan.


ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this happended to you Melody. And poor Gage; you can be sure he is really scared for you. Wish I were closer and could lend a hand. Know you, Gage, and DH are in my prayers.

quote=gagesmom]Hi everyone I have caught up. Sorry to worry you all but I am happy to have all of you in my life. Must have been the prayers that got me home.

Got to bed at about 11:30pm last night. Around 12ish I got severe lower left abdominal pain that escalated and took my breath away. I know Gage was in tears and worried so off I went to the hospital. I was there til between 4 and 5 this morning. I has blood tests and they said it all came back clear. There was no one working at that time for a CT Scan so I have to go tomorrow and have one done. I got a prescription for anti inflammatory and need to get it filled.

Got a few hours sleep and then Gage and I went to a Christmas party with friends. My stomach is still sore but nowhere near like last night. After the party I got home and slept for about 2 hours.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Liz. I thought Cyndi did a nice ob on the poncho.


Cyndi made a lovely job of the poncho- Does she still crochet Barbie clothes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting them Julie. Joyce these are so delicate looking. I'm afraid I would never use them for fishing but would have them framed and on display as the artwork they are. Very nice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I didn't make it to Michaels only to Wally World and had to settle for a small mixed bag of styrofoam balls; not what I wanted. Did get a kazillion pins and also picked up some quilting needles (betweens they are called). Tentative plan for tomorrow is to first work on purse for DGD and also cut out some fabric blocks for the ornaments and possible small quilt I'm itching to make.


thewren said:


> great looking door decorations gwen - well done. love the pictures of marianne - great looking poncho. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's photos, this time a walk way on Lake Wakatipu (near Queenstown)


It is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are really works of art. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce (Flyty1n) asked me to post this photo of the flies she has been creating- I think these are Christmas gifts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way melody - glad you are feeling better - gage looks like he is having a good time at the party. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I have caught up. Sorry to worry you all but I am happy to have all of you in my life. Must have been the prayers that got me home.
> 
> Got to bed at about 11:30pm last night. Around 12ish I got severe lower left abdominal pain that escalated and took my breath away. I know Gage was in tears and worried so off I went to the hospital. I was there til between 4 and 5 this morning. I has blood tests and they said it all came back clear. There was no one working at that time for a CT Scan so I have to go tomorrow and have one done. I got a prescription for anti inflammatory and need to get it filled.
> 
> Got a few hours sleep and then Gage and I went to a Christmas party with friends. My stomach is still sore but nowhere near like last night. After the party I got home and slept for about 2 hours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I have caught up. Sorry to worry you all but I am happy to have all of you in my life. Must have been the prayers that got me home.
> 
> Got to bed at about 11:30pm last night. Around 12ish I got severe lower left abdominal pain that escalated and took my breath away. I know Gage was in tears and worried so off I went to the hospital. I was there til between 4 and 5 this morning. I has blood tests and they said it all came back clear. There was no one working at that time for a CT Scan so I have to go tomorrow and have one done. I got a prescription for anti inflammatory and need to get it filled.
> 
> Got a few hours sleep and then Gage and I went to a Christmas party with friends. My stomach is still sore but nowhere near like last night. After the party I got home and slept for about 2 hours.


My boys use to love the track sets. We had so much fun with them. I hope Gage enjoys it. Take care. We will certainly want to know how the scan turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> .Gwen, you made my day with tales of visit with Marianne. May we all have such a treasured sister. And to think you two met here on KTP! I, too, miss her posts
> Julie, great pix. Love coast lines. Then I love when nature borders herself...hedge rows, meadows, lakes. I love all nature really. Who would think a lady from Long Island, NY would learn to love this desert. Yes, we have lots of sand but no water.


How long have you lived there? Did you move when you retired? 
At one time my DH talked of moving to BC but thankfully he got that notion out f his mind. I like it here & we are close to the kids. He likes skidooing & ice fishing so is happy. Would be crazy to sell 1/2 of the farm just to buy a house


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hope everyone has a nice sunday - I totally had no time to read everything, sorry...
> Normally it's a relatively ... well, slow time, but now it's the absolute opposite.
> David was to a math competition today - results hadn't come out yet, but he is unusually disappointed, he made some stupid mistakes at the end of the most important problems...


Too bad David was disappointed with himself, maybe nervous? Hopefully next time he will do better. He should be proud he qualified for the competition.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you for link to pix of your area. What beauty. I'd probably freeze to death. But would love to visit in summer. Always wanted to take the transCanada train.
> Love all the pics of knitting. I finished dishcloth yesterday. Hope to start fingerless gloves today.
> Millie, my prayers are with you Sweetie. Hope you are already home.
> Jinx, have a wonderful birthday. Miss your posts.


Lots of beautiful places in Canada but if you took the train you would miss most of the really nice places in my province as it crosses the southern part which is very flat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures. I specially like the ones of the Northern Lights. My DD and family are coming over to Whistler next week - I will be very jealous if they see the Aurora whilst there.


I don't know if they will see them there as that is much farther south than here.
Are they just going skiing or doing some other sightseeing around Vancouver Or Vancouver Island?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
> Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


Nice wreaths & the poncho is beautiful, such nice color combo. Marianne looks happy with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Julie for posting for me. My computer just refuses right now to post pictures. Now that these are finished, once they are all delivered, I can get back to my knitting.


Very fancy flies. Did you do lots for Christmas?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have caught up with this week and now I need to get some sleep. I have been falling asleep reading so not very many posts. DS#1 and I were going to take unwrapped presents to Bella's parents to help them with Christmas. Unfortunately, Bella is in emergency room at a local hospital. We will try to deliver Monday or Tuesday evening. Tonight, 3 of the kids were at home so gifts would have been seen before Christmas if we took them. We will wait for the parents to be home before making that delivery. At least the parents know we have gifts to drop off to help them out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, so happy you are home. Hope scan is negative.
Bonnie, we have lived on desert since '82. Moved here for DH's work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. I didn't make it to Michaels only to Wally World and had to settle for a small mixed bag of styrofoam balls; not what I wanted. Did get a kazillion pins and also picked up some quilting needles (betweens they are called). Tentative plan for tomorrow is to first work on purse for DGD and also cut out some fabric blocks for the ornaments and possible small quilt I'm itching to make.


If yu are going to get into more quilting, do you have one of these rulers?

http://www.amazon.com/Shape-Plus-Inch-Slotted-Ruler/dp/B0001DUMTA

It's the best investment I've made where quitting tools are concerned, makes cutting strips & blocks take much less time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought I would post a couple of photos.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami they all look so delicious. 

I heard one of the nurses talking with the dr about kidney stones perhaps. Not thrilled about the idea. Guess the scan will show if there is. &#128533;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have caught up with this week and now I need to get some sleep. I have been falling asleep reading so not very many posts. DS#1 and I were going to take unwrapped presents to Bella's parents to help them with Christmas. Unfortunately, Bella is in emergency room at a local hospital. We will try to deliver Monday or Tuesday evening. Tonight, 3 of the kids were at home so gifts would have been seen before Christmas if we took them. We will wait for the parents to be home before making that delivery. At least the parents know we have gifts to drop off to help them out.


Hope Bella is OK soon, poor little thing has had too much sickness


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami they all look so delicious.
> 
> I heard one of the nurses talking with the dr about kidney stones perhaps. Not thrilled about the idea. Guess the scan will show if there is. 😕


I am having a hard time staying out of the cookies!

Hope there is nothing serious, Melody.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope Bella is OK soon, poor little thing has had too much sickness


More prayers for Bella


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, looks like you had a successful baking day.

Melody, glad you are at home again. They say having kidney stones is worse pain than having a baby, hope they get it sorted out soon. If it's kidney stones at least now they can break them up with a ?laser so much less invasive than surgery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, what a lovely family. Impressed by all the goodies you baked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cheery Rastrick, where the dust has settled from yesterdays work. Now for some rearanging and cleanup.


Decided to look up Rastrick and one of the sites was houses for sale- and have just sent David a link to one. No we aren't thinking of coming to join you. But I happened to see the kitchen and the stove was in the corner- had been wondering if it could be done. 
When we move we will be redoing the kitchen so looking for ideas as to what to do. Just photos at this stage- will start looking at actual kitchens after Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's a lake shore, well inland, Joy, and fairly high up- close to where much of Lord of the Rings was shot.
> In parts of the South Island already they are badly short of water- another pine forest has burnt down near Blenheim.


Fei and her family are in NZ currently- spending the day in Rotarua. They have froenmds they are staying with and then doing some touring as well later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She is doing well - I talked to her last week. Her Mom has not settled into the place well at all and is now in need of more services which means another move. Jynx is still the main person to make it all happen, but is hoping that brothers and sister help out more soon. She and DH are feeling so much better and getting their health back after some very scary things. Just hope and pray it stays that way for them for a good long while.


Thanks for the update. Good to know that her and DH are better. But the situation with her mother sounds basically th same. Most of the care (whatever that might entail at different times- like finding palces etc) falls to her and she hopes the family will soon help out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I have caught up. Sorry to worry you all but I am happy to have all of you in my life. Must have been the prayers that got me home.
> 
> Got to bed at about 11:30pm last night. Around 12ish I got severe lower left abdominal pain that escalated and took my breath away. I know Gage was in tears and worried so off I went to the hospital. I was there til between 4 and 5 this morning. I has blood tests and they said it all came back clear. There was no one working at that time for a CT Scan so I have to go tomorrow and have one done. I got a prescription for anti inflammatory and need to get it filled.
> 
> Got a few hours sleep and then Gage and I went to a Christmas party with friends. My stomach is still sore but nowhere near like last night. After the party I got home and slept for about 2 hours.


Glad you are feeling better- and hope the CT doesn't show anything too significant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting them Julie. Joyce these are so delicate looking. I'm afraid I would never use them for fishing but would have them framed and on display as the artwork they are. Very nice.


Yes- they look far too pretty to fish with don't they?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all, and welcome to the new folk! I'm around--just been busy and trying to get things done.

We got 3.5" of snow yesterday, though quite a bit of it melted off and the roads look okay at this point; we were to have a birthday lunch today for Bub but will postpone it until Tuesday, as we didn't want to drive anywhere earlier.

Enjoyed seeing all the photos--will try to get mine transferred to the computer and post a few of the things I've been working on (some I still have to take).

Tonight DD and I made the pretzel-Rolo-pecan goodies someone (may have been Gwen?) posted on facebook--so simple and they are the perfect salty/sweet. Find details here: http://www.hersheys.com/rolo/recipes.aspx?id=8631 (Note, I set my oven at 300F as it tends to run a little hot, and I used the square pretzels.)

I really hope to keep up this week (but y'all have heard that a lot lately, I know). :roll: Until we meet again--hugs & blessings!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And meant to say also glad Mel is home & hope the scan brings good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would post a couple of photos.


Wow- you were sure busy little bees. Look lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fei and her family are in NZ currently- spending the day in Rotarua. They have froenmds they are staying with and then doing some touring as well later.


You've lost me ,Margaret- I can't think who Fei is?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, glad you are home and hope the scan goes ok. It was great Gage got to go to the Christmas party.
Tami your cookies look wonderful , what a day of baking you had.
Fishing flies are a real work of art to me, you must be really patient to make them.
Gwen love the poncho and the wreaths you made. 
Took my crochet along and actually did some at my moms today. Made a big declaration today to my DH that next month will start making one gift of month. My trouble is I plan on such big items and never get them all done. Oh well will start and see where I end up next Dec.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Found some brown yarn, size 9 dbl points and cast on 80 stitches for a dickey. My goodness haven't seen them since h.s.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce (Flyty1n) asked me to post this photo of the flies she has been creating- I think these are Christmas gifts.


They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a lot of baking. looks yummy. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would post a couple of photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to own several - all in different colors. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Found some brown yarn, size 9 dbl points and cast on 80 stitches for a dickey. My goodness haven't seen them since h.s.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, me too. Figure it was a quick knit, would hide turkey neck, and be removed even in public during hot flash!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good thought. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, me too. Figure it was a quick knit, would hide turkey neck, and be removed even in public during hot flash!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've lost me ,Margaret- I can't think who Fei is?


Ah -yes I didn't use her name when she was living with us for the first half of the year! Forgot I had been cautious. Not that it really mattered as she is on Facebook. My niece in case you hadn't worked that out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah -yes I didn't use her name when she was living with us for the frist half of the year! Forgot I had been cautious. Not that it really mattered as she is on Facebook. My niece in case you hadn't worked that out


The light dawns! Hope they are enjoying their visit- the weather is far from spectacular at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The light dawns! Hope they are enjoying their visit- the weather is far from spectacular at the moment.


Well they travel lots so are used to all sorts of weather. Maybe they'll get snow when they head down south!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now off to my knitting group with mince pies in tow- after the discussion here on on another topic what could I do but take them? (bought though- the pastry is so much nicer than I could ever make).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well they travel lots so are used to all sorts of weather. Maybe they'll get snow when they head down south!


lol! they had a bad hail storm on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's freezing here my toes have just had a close encounter with Jack Frost 
Also found out that I can still ice skate going downhill . Mishka made it look so easy little show off . Definitly need to remember to put my walking boots on 
Had a lovely day yesterday although I did eat way to much 
Found out that my brother is coming for a quick visit in February can't wait to see him 
Now going to catch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
> Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


Gwen your door decorations are fantastic and Marianne s poncho is lovely 
I like the colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Julie for posting for me. My computer just refuses right now to post pictures. Now that these are finished, once they are all delivered, I can get back to my knitting.


Your flies look like little works of art , must take a lot of patience to work on something so small


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have caught up with this week and now I need to get some sleep. I have been falling asleep reading so not very many posts. DS#1 and I were going to take unwrapped presents to Bella's parents to help them with Christmas. Unfortunately, Bella is in emergency room at a local hospital. We will try to deliver Monday or Tuesday evening. Tonight, 3 of the kids were at home so gifts would have been seen before Christmas if we took them. We will wait for the parents to be home before making that delivery. At least the parents know we have gifts to drop off to help them out.


I do hope little Bella is ok . The poor child has been through so much in her short life . It breaks my heart that children suffer like this , wish there was a magic cure for them all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver (Jynx's) birthday today- I only ever see her pop up on Facebook, but Happy Birthday to a wonderful lady, miss having you around.


Ditto,,,, Happy Birthday


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Melody is back in hospital- didn't say why. Prayers for her.


Oh no. I will read on.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think Mel is home again as I've just read where she wrote she had severe abdominal pain and has to go back on Monday for a scan
> If you are reading along Mel hope you feel lots better


From me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I came across this site for a photographer near here, some beautiful photos.
> 
> http://kathysarich.smugmug.com/browse


Fantastic... thanks for sharing them. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
> Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


Love the decorations you made... well done. And its good to see a photo of Marianne.... still miss her on here. WOW... fabulous poncho. It looks great on her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I thought it was real


Me too.... re goat in photo Julie posted. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce (Flyty1n) asked me to post this photo of the flies she has been creating- I think these are Christmas gifts.


Wow. Lovely  :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made these today... need to repaint my door...isn't happening today for sure.
> Also Marianne modeling the poncho Cyndi crocheted for her.


Love your wreaths Gwen - so original. The poncho looks lovely too, an awful lot of work has gone into that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce (Flyty1n) asked me to post this photo of the flies she has been creating- I think these are Christmas gifts.


Thank you for posting that Julie. I was just today wondering if Joyce was making her usual batch of flies. They are all beautiful, the recipients must be delighted with them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I have caught up. Sorry to worry you all but I am happy to have all of you in my life. Must have been the prayers that got me home.
> 
> Got to bed at about 11:30pm last night. Around 12ish I got severe lower left abdominal pain that escalated and took my breath away. I know Gage was in tears and worried so off I went to the hospital. I was there til between 4 and 5 this morning. I has blood tests and they said it all came back clear. There was no one working at that time for a CT Scan so I have to go tomorrow and have one done. I got a prescription for anti inflammatory and need to get it filled.
> 
> Got a few hours sleep and then Gage and I went to a Christmas party with friends. My stomach is still sore but nowhere near like last night. After the party I got home and slept for about 2 hours.


So relieved to see you back and posting again. Glad to hear all tests were clear and I hope the CT is clear too. You take good care of yourself. Sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if they will see them there as that is much farther south than here.
> Are they just going skiing or doing some other sightseeing around Vancouver Or Vancouver Island?


Just skiing, and eating!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Tami they all look so delicious.
> 
> I heard one of the nurses talking with the dr about kidney stones perhaps. Not thrilled about the idea. Guess the scan will show if there is. 😕


Good luck with the results of the scan then..... Take care

Tami.... wow, yummy cookies and goodies. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would post a couple of photos.


They all look delicious, what a feast! Your Christmas tree looks beautiful too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen the door decorations are very nice and love seeing the photo of Marianne; so glad you decided to go afterall.

Did anyone else see the horsehead greenery for door decorations that June's sister and friend made? Photos are on Facebook.

The fishing flies are beautiful; I need to introduce you to my nephew in Oregon who is a guide on the Deshuttes river near Bend. 

Strange weather all this week - more rain and cooler weather today.

We got the tree up and part of the cards written this weekend and all the Christmas shopping done so making some progress.

Love to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would post a couple of photos.


Wow the kitchen must have smelled delicious . Who is going to eat them all ? 
Your tree looks lovely Tammi


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Decided to look up Rastrick and one of the sites was houses for sale- and have just sent David a link to one. No we aren't thinking of coming to join you. But I happened to see the kitchen and the stove was in the corner- had been wondering if it could be done.
> When we move we will be redoing the kitchen so looking for ideas as to what to do. Just photos at this stage- will start looking at actual kitchens after Christmas.


I love looking at houses even if I'm not moving. Always nice to see different ideas when remodeling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love looking at houses even if I'm not moving. Always nice to see different ideas when remodeling.


One of my favorite things to do is to go look at model homes. I don't do it as often as I'd like to.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to hear Mel is back in hospital please keep us posted ifyou hear anything
> 
> dont know if this will run, but that's the tree up ....took longer to clear the mess up


Your tree is lovely. Mine is up too. Will try to post a photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear she is home, hope she's OK


I went to her facebook page and didn't see any mention there. Maybe she took it off. Do hope she is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hope everyone has a nice sunday - I totally had no time to read everything, sorry...
> Normally it's a relatively ... well, slow time, but now it's the absolute opposite.
> David was to a math competition today - results hadn't come out yet, but he is unusually disappointed, he made some stupid mistakes at the end of the most important problems...


Sure hope David's results are better than he thinks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce (Flyty1n) asked me to post this photo of the flies she has been creating- I think these are Christmas gifts.


Beautiful. That really takes talent.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mel, glad you're home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a lot of cookies! Nice pictures of all the family working together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami they all look so delicious.
> 
> I heard one of the nurses talking with the dr about kidney stones perhaps. Not thrilled about the idea. Guess the scan will show if there is. 😕


If it is kidney stones, they might be able to zap them. My SIL had them and I think she went to the London hospital to have them zapped.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorite things to do is to go look at model homes. I don't do it as often as I'd like to.


My mum and I looked at houses just to see how they were decorated. I don't do it near as often any more.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> If it is kidney stones, they might be able to zap them. My SIL had them and I think she went to the London hospital to have them zapped.


I had kidney stones removed by keyhole surgery,mine were to near kidney wall to be blasted by laser...never felt such pain before they were removed,worse than before giving birth to my 3 children put together,hope you get the help you need Mel x


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, what a lovely family. Impressed by all the goodies you baked.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, me too. Figure it was a quick knit, would hide turkey neck, and be removed even in public during hot flash!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> They all look delicious, what a feast! Your Christmas tree looks beautiful too.


Thank you. I;m having a hard time staying out of the cookies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow the kitchen must have smelled delicious . Who is going to eat them all ?
> Your tree looks lovely Tammi


The cookies were divided between 7 families, plus a few went to DNiece's neighbors. We have gotten wiser since we did this last year. Last year, most of us brought just the dough, or made the dough there, and did the baking there. This year, most was made ahead of time. The niece that helped me with the candy canes made maple sugar cookies and had them coming out of the oven when I got there, and I think the only others that we baked were the candy canes. All the rest were already baked, just needed decorated. The nieces are sisters.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't k ow if any of you subscribe to this blog but they havef some nice patterns & are having 12 days of Christmas free patterns, this is today's
But only for 24 hrs there will be another free pattern for each of the next 11 days but also only for 24 hrs each.
I made the antler hat last year for my boys, they liked them & it was an easy knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/antler-mittens

They actually have quite a few free patterns,

http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/fab--free

Sonja, great thst you are going to have a a visit from your brother


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had to be a there at the hospital for 9am for my CT Scan. So unenjoyable to say the least. Had a to drink 2 cups of yuck. Barium? Smelt like cleaning products and tasted kinda like dish soap. &#128552; Also had to have a dye injected.

So now that it is done and I am home I am going to chill out and watch a movie. Would love to get some gingerbread men baked.
Don't know what I will do. Maybe nap and knit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to be a there at the hospital for 9am for my CT Scan. So unenjoyable to say the least. Had a to drink 2 cups of yuck. Barium? Smelt like cleaning products and tasted kinda like dish soap. 😨 Also had to have a dye injected.
> 
> So now that it is done and I am home I am going to chill out and watch a movie. Would love to get some gingerbread men baked.
> Don't know what I will do. Maybe nap and knit.


Hope the results turn out okay. How are you feeling now?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Had to be a there at the hospital for 9am for my CT Scan. So unenjoyable to say the least. Had a to drink 2 cups of yuck. Barium? Smelt like cleaning products and tasted kinda like dish soap. 😨 Also had to have a dye injected.
> 
> So now that it is done and I am home I am going to chill out and watch a movie. Would love to get some gingerbread men baked.
> Don't know what I will do. Maybe nap and knit.


Glad that's done, now rest and take things easy. I hope all the results are good news.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She is doing well - I talked to her last week. Her Mom has not settled into the place well at all and is now in need of more services which means another move. Jynx is still the main person to make it all happen, but is hoping that brothers and sister help out more soon. She and DH are feeling so much better and getting their health back after some very scary things. Just hope and pray it stays that way for them for a good long while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, I have one of those. I started making quilts almost 20 years ago. Just haven't made any in about 5 years....in other words when I got into knitting! Need to get a better balance of the two...LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> If yu are going to get into more quilting, do you have one of these rulers?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shape-Plus-Inch-Slotted-Ruler/dp/B0001DUMTA
> 
> It's the best investment I've made where quitting tools are concerned, makes cutting strips & blocks take much less time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that sure is a delicious display of all the cookies!


tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would post a couple of photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if will help you can send some to Georgia....LOLOLOL


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I;m having a hard time staying out of the cookies.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to agree Agnes. Gage was holding my hand on Saturday night and rubbing my head/hair (that is what I do to him when he isn't feeling well) and said is the pain as bad as when I was born. I told him I wasn't in any pain at all really when he was born. Said this was worse. I told the dr that at the hospital. Said to her that giving birth was a piece of cake compared to this pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the results are good news. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Had to be a there at the hospital for 9am for my CT Scan. So unenjoyable to say the least. Had a to drink 2 cups of yuck. Barium? Smelt like cleaning products and tasted kinda like dish soap. 😨 Also had to have a dye injected.
> 
> So now that it is done and I am home I am going to chill out and watch a movie. Would love to get some gingerbread men baked.
> Don't know what I will do. Maybe nap and knit.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad that's done, now rest and take things easy. I hope all the results are good news.


The same from me, Melody.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have to agree Agnes. Gage was holding my hand on Saturday night and rubbing my head/hair (that is what I do to him when he isn't feeling well) and said is the pain as bad as when I was born. I told him I wasn't in any pain at all really when he was born. Said this was worse. I told the dr that at the hospital. Said to her that giving birth was a piece of cake compared to this pain.


I was in an ER room next door to a man who was suffering from kidney stones per the staff and from how he was sounding, it was clear that he was in very extreme pain. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was in an ER room next door to a man who was suffering from kidney stones per the staff and from how he was sounding, it was clear that he was in very extreme pain. I hope it all works out for you.


My DH had a kidney stone attack when we were on the way home from work. We didn't know what it was then. At the time, we were in a VW Beetle. I had to stop the car so he could get out; he was in so much pain. It was so bad that he pushed on the car and lifted it off the tires on the one side. We were right off to the hospital after that. He was in the hospital for a few days until he passed the stones. Not nice for a anyone but, I guess, particularly for a man.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to be a there at the hospital for 9am for my CT Scan. So unenjoyable to say the least. Had a to drink 2 cups of yuck. Barium? Smelt like cleaning products and tasted kinda like dish soap. 😨 Also had to have a dye injected.
> 
> So now that it is done and I am home I am going to chill out and watch a movie. Would love to get some gingerbread men baked.
> Don't know what I will do. Maybe nap and knit.


I've had the same lovely drink and dye. Not very pleasant but necessary. Did they give you any idea when you would get the results? Waiting is the hardest part but I hope you aren't in pain now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, hoping that you will quickly get a report. Kidney stones are considered, by the medical profession, to be extreme pain and usually even a large dose of morphine really doesn't touch the pain. My friend said that he found ketoralac (Toradol) was more effective for his pain. I am hoping that if it is a kidney stone, that you have access to a lithotripter and they can simply percuss it to pieces so you can pass it without further problems. Also if you pass the stone, be sure to strain your urine so you can take a stone to the lab and they can determine exactly what it's chemical composition is, so that you will know how to change your diet to prevent further stones. Prayers for you for less pain and a quick diagnosis.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gagesmom, hoping that you will quickly get a report. Kidney stones are considered, by the medical profession, to be extreme pain and usually even a large dose of morphine really doesn't touch the pain. My friend said that he found ketoralac (Toradol) was more effective for his pain. I am hoping that if it is a kidney stone, that you have access to a lithotripter and they can simply percuss it to pieces so you can pass it without further problems. Also if you pass the stone, be sure to strain your urine so you can take a stone to the lab and they can determine exactly what it's chemical composition is, so that you will know how to change your diet to prevent further stones. Prayers for you for less pain and a quick diagnosis.


Got Greg to take the prescription for Toradol to the pharmacy. The pharmacist called and said she can't give it to me as it will affect 2 of my other meds. Kinda shocked as I got a shot of it before I left the hospital. She has suggested Tylenol. I will do that as I am not in pain so much as it is kinda tender and only hurts to cough or sneeze.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Between last night and now I have done these 4&#9786;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Between last night and now I have done these 4☺


You don't let much stop you, Mel!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, even in pain you are a knitting ninja. Cute hats. Hope since the pain has subsided that you are healing.
Enjoyed quilting some on quilt. I had already quilted several squares. Stitches aren't even but that will come with time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mel, great work as always. I hope your pain subsides and that you get your results quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorite things to do is to go look at model homes. I don't do it as often as I'd like to.


Brillant idea.As well as kitchen places.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Brillant idea.As well as kitchen places.


Margaret, my daughter indicated yesterday that there may be a chance that she'll be travelling to Australia on business and wanted to know if I was willing to fly over with DGS to meet up with her and then spend a few days. Of course, this would come up after I've taken on a consulting job!!! I'll have to see if I can speed up my tasks and get them all completed early...going to Australia is quite the incentivve!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Margaret, my daughter indicated yesterday that there may be a chance that she'll be travelling to Australia on business and wanted to know if I was willing to fly over with DGS to meet up with her and then spend a few days. Of course, this would come up after I've taken on a consulting job!!! I'll have to see if I can speed up my tasks and get them all completed early...going to Australia is quite the incentivve!


That sounds a great chance. And hopefully we could catch up- that would be really exciting.
Any idea whereabouts she will be if she comes? or when?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, wishing you are able to visit Oz.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The nurse told me today after my scan that my dr will call this week as she should have the results in 24 hours. 

Off to bed will see you all on the morning. Thank you again for all your prayers and love.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Your hats are so cute Mel and I can't believe how fast you get them done. The color combinations are so cute. 
After Christmas the sewing machine is coming more. Love to quilt, not really good at it but love to do it. Most fun is to just cut up scraps and sew them together and back with flannel and then tie them and then I donate them. Tonight on our local news was such a touching story, one of the local furniture store every Christmas donates beds to families that are need of them. A lady(that was fighting cancer last Christmas) decided to make quilts to go with each bed. She died this past Nov but her daughter and family finished the quilts and they were bagged up and went with each bed. This coming year her daughter and friends are going to keep the quilting project going for next Dec. I usually donate mine to a local shelter for women who leave a bad situation quickly and leave all their possessions behind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds a great chance. And hopefully we could catch up- that would be really exciting.
> Any idea whereabouts she will be if she comes? or when?


It would be late February - early March. Still a sliver of possibillity, but we'll see. I'll check with her if she knows the "where" yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The nurse told me today after my scan that my dr will call this week as she should have the results in 24 hours.
> 
> Off to bed will see you all on the morning. Thank you again for all your prayers and love.


Hope the pain is still tolerable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Our local quilt club s doing sow for the women's shelter too.
After so many quilts, my family have enough so now I'm going t start using up fabric & donate to whatever charity I think is good.
Great that the days family was willing to continue her project.



Spider said:


> Your hats are so cute Mel and I can't believe how fast you get them done. The color combinations are so cute.
> After Christmas the sewing machine is coming more. Love to quilt, not really good at it but love to do it. Most fun is to just cut up scraps and sew them together and back with flannel and then tie them and then I donate them. Tonight on our local news was such a touching story, one of the local furniture store every Christmas donates beds to families that are need of them. A lady(that was fighting cancer last Christmas) decided to make quilts to go with each bed. She died this past Nov but her daughter and family finished the quilts and they were bagged up and went with each bed. This coming year her daughter and friends are going to keep the quilting project going for next Dec. I usually donate mine to a local shelter for women who leave a bad situation quickly and leave all their possessions behind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, nice hats.
Hope you don't have to wait too long for your results.

Rookie, hope you can manage to ft the Australia trip in your schedule, if nt maybe one of us could volunteer to go in your place


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, nice hats.
> Hope you don't have to wait too long for your results.
> 
> Rookie, hope you can manage to ft the Australia trip in your schedule, if nt maybe one of us could volunteer to go in your place


I think DH would be the first choice, but he'd have to go business class for that many hours. His 6'5" aging frame just wouldn't do well stuck in a regular seat with no leg room for that flight time.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Page 11:

Welcome Riversong. Join in and visit often.

Margaret, lover the color Shawl. I am like you. If I amnot comfortable with something, I won't wear I.

Mary, You have such a big heart...a guardian angel for sure to Bella and her family. I don't doubt that you fall asleep quickly with all that you do each and every day. Matthew your card is a topic of conversation when family and friends looks at all my cards. It is just beautiful.

Joy, Age is just a number. I will be 71 in July. It's my body that makes me feel old.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

(O) Joy, I am so sorry your cookie session was not fun. It was a lost opportunity for a good memory for those too preoccupied to really give it their total attention.

Gwen, I made the name and Allyson had it framed to give to a friend she babysits for and cleans for. Allyson saw the card holder on Pinterest and made everyone in the family one.
I am excited about the ornaments. I will be surfing the web for fabric and the trim from HL and WALMART all year. Fabric is so expensive and I don't have fabric stash.
You use a hot glue gun for the ribbon on the top and tacky glue for the side ribbon. I am going to get you pictures of the Paper Mache Boxes projects an be stores in these. You can get small to big boxes to make these and I can pretty much talk you through it. They are a lot of fun. Someone just posted a pinecone shaped ornament done the same way with Styrofoam eggs. How was your visit with Marianne?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, a puppy sounds like a good Christmas present. I am sure Heidi knows how the loss of Hickory has left you feeling sad and lonely and would adjust.

Mel, Love your little hats

Julie, Love your version of Jesus Loves Me.

Margaret, I am so glad you are getting to see Elizabeth Ann so often. They aren't babies long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sam, a puppy sounds like a good Christmas present. I am sure Heidi knows how the loss of Hickory has left you feeling sad and lonely and would adjust.
> 
> Mel, Love your little hats
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, I am so glad you had such a good visit with Marianne. I am sure it meant a lot to her as well.
I am not all caught up yet.
Went to our SS Class party tonight. We had so much good food and pure fun. We were late getting home but we can sleep in tomorrow. Wed is my knitting group and Saturday is our family Christmas party.
I have an appointment with the Jackson Oncology Group the 22nd. I am sure it will be fine but little nervous about it. I was diagnosed with an abnormal lupus factor years ago as the reason for throwing so many clots, so she wants me to be screened here. Then I am to see Dr Veerisetti again Jan 20th. I have got to read the book on The Fast Metabolism Diet that she wants me on as I know she is going to check my weight. My Pt starts Jan 4th.
I havent picked up my hand work in days now. Hope that will change soon
Carley is moving back home Christmas, so maybe I can move that room to get back to my sewing room. I have some small quilts I need to finish and some projects I started for KAP last year. Pray I get to come this year Prayer Warriors!
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have to agree Agnes. Gage was holding my hand on Saturday night and rubbing my head/hair (that is what I do to him when he isn't feeling well) and said is the pain as bad as when I was born. I told him I wasn't in any pain at all really when he was born. Said this was worse. I told the dr that at the hospital. Said to her that giving birth was a piece of cake compared to this pain.


I hope they will find out what was causing it... and that it will never happen again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Frosty and foggy here this morning don't ask me to say that out loud &#128516; But the sky is clear so it might turn into a nice chilly day 

Bonnie thank you it will be nice to see my brother and get I big hug from him 

Gwen I'm glad you went and visited Marianne sounds like it did you both good 

Mel glad your stay in hospital was not a long one and you were well enough to go to the Christmas party. Gage seems pleased with his presents . The hats are lovely . I like the colours you chose 
Did you get all your other hats donated ? 

Jeanette I do hope you get to visit Australia and meet up with Margaret 

Mags and Jackie just like to say hello and hope you are both busy or just relaxing with family 

Martina will be thinking and praying for your sister and you &#128144;{{{{hugs}}}} 
Sonja


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a dark overcast Fife....either rain or snow on its way by the looks of things,out this morning I am away to spend some time with Quinn. 
Love the hats Mel, hope the pain has settled and that you get your test results soon, just take it easy.
The blue tits are banging on the windowpane looking for their breakfast but the squirl beat them to it this morning...had wondered why the feeders were on the ground , now I know why.
Hope you all have a good/day evening /night catch you all later x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Margaret, my daughter indicated yesterday that there may be a chance that she'll be travelling to Australia on business and wanted to know if I was willing to fly over with DGS to meet up with her and then spend a few days. Of course, this would come up after I've taken on a consulting job!!! I'll have to see if I can speed up my tasks and get them all completed early...going to Australia is quite the incentivve!


What a fantastic opportunity for you. Too bad it comes along just after you've started this job, but as you say, Australia is quite an incentive. I'm sure if your DD does go you'll find a way to get there too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope you can manage to ft the Australia trip in your schedule, if nt maybe one of us could volunteer to go in your place


Now why didn't I think of that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Had to be a there at the hospital for 9am for my CT Scan. So unenjoyable to say the least. Had a to drink 2 cups of yuck. Barium? Smelt like cleaning products and tasted kinda like dish soap. 😨 Also had to have a dye injected.
> 
> So now that it is done and I am home I am going to chill out and watch a movie. Would love to get some gingerbread men baked.
> Don't know what I will do. Maybe nap and knit.


Yep they are not fun for sure those scans. The stuff I have to drink.... to me it tastes like it should be in a lawnmower :shock: 3 cups to drink 15 minutes apart. UGH

When will you get the results?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hello all! They did another cathertization on mom, no more blockages, discovered just medication issues. So she is now back on all of her old meds. Dr. had said the earliest she would get out would be Saturday, then Friday morning asks her if she wants to go home. Thankfully our friend was available and she and I went to the house and got things cleaned up before she got home. Fresh sheets on the bed, kitchen cleaned, etc. Her husband is just beyond anything like that anymore. There was food on the counters in a pan on the stove etc. House stunk! I told her that we need to get a care plan into place for him before this happens again, as I can't take care of her in hospital, and him as well as my own life. She is still just in denial about his condition both mentally and physically. He has alzheimers and prostate cancer. She refuses to do anything surgically with the cancer as she doesnt want it to affect the alzheimers more than what he already has, though I believe that the situation will be taken out of her hands soon. I'm just hoping that he does not end up suffering and in pain both for his sake and for hers. Though I believe her powers of denial to be strong enough that she wouldn't see it as her decision that put him in that situation. She has decided that this is "his path that he has to walk". Very frustrating and could lead to serious disagreements between my mother and I.

Hope that everyone is well, or on their way to feeling better. Sam, so sorry about Hickory. {{hugs}}

Dr. discovered nothing wrong with urine specimen. Wants me to see urologist, why when no infection etc? I dont think issue is bladder I think more like cysts that they found last year and they are popping which causes pain for a while, then fine. Ive had those types of cysts before.

4 more days of work then 2 weeks off, way too much to try and get done before Christmas, some people will have presents and some wont have them till January or so. lol

Everyone enjoy your day/evening. 

Prayers and hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You don't let much stop you, Mel!


Thats for sure... RE little hats. Very cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It would be late February - early March. Still a sliver of possibillity, but we'll see. I'll check with her if she knows the "where" yet.


Not brilliant timing for me with moving round March 10th. But I would sure try to catch up.
Weather can be very hot still then (though should be cooling down but doesn't always oblige.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Margaret, I am so glad you are getting to see Elizabeth Ann so often. They aren't babies long.


Doing very well seeing her- went to Mums today for my brother to take photos of the 4 generations. Somehow all female seems more special. 
But when I told David what we were doing his comment was how important it was to get one early- and how special it was that we have one of his grandfather holding Maryanne, with his father and David in the photo. As Grandpa died a few months after it was the probably the only time all 4 generations got together. And yet not sure we have one of Nanna with her son, grandson and great grand daughter. Wonder why not? She was around for many more years- the girls remember her.Vicky was about 10 when she dies. How odd- but never thought of that before.
Mum is the only great grand parent alive on either Vicky or Bretts side so it would be nice if she was aaround long enough for Elizabeth to know her. I must admit to having visions of losing Mum just as Elizabeth was coming with her emergency surgery. A fear I'm sure Pup Lover shared only too well over her mother at the same time.

In fact will see them again tomorrow night. Brett is coming to do a bit of work for David on the house so they will come for tea- David suggested Elizabeth might like steak (mind you I must admit that was in response to my question of are they all coming? Are we feeding Elizabeth? So what do I expect from him with a question like that?).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hello all! They did another cathertization on mom, no more blockages, discovered just medication issues. So she is now back on all of her old meds. Dr. had said the earliest she would get out would be Saturday, then Friday morning asks her if she wants to go home. Thankfully our friend was available and she and I went to the house and got things cleaned up before she got home. Fresh sheets on the bed, kitchen cleaned, etc. Her husband is just beyond anything like that anymore. There was food on the counters in a pan on the stove etc. House stunk! I told her that we need to get a care plan into place for him before this happens again, as I can't take care of her in hospital, and him as well as my own life. She is still just in denial about his condition both mentally and physically. He has alzheimers and prostate cancer. She refuses to do anything surgically with the cancer as she doesnt want it to affect the alzheimers more than what he already has, though I believe that the situation will be taken out of her hands soon. I'm just hoping that he does not end up suffering and in pain both for his sake and for hers. Though I believe her powers of denial to be strong enough that she wouldn't see it as her decision that put him in that situation. She has decided that this is "his path that he has to walk". Very frustrating and could lead to serious disagreements between my mother and I.
> 
> Hope that everyone is well, or on their way to feeling better. Sam, so sorry about Hickory. {{hugs}}
> 
> ...


Your mother could well be right about the effect that treatment would have on the Alzheimers- and often prostate cancer in older men is very slow growing and even without treatment they will die fo something before the cancer kills them. Anaesthetics are renown for the rapid deterioration in mental state of people with Alzheimers so often it is better to avoid them if possible. Clearly each case needs to be taken on its merits but this may be a time when your mother is making a wise decision.
However as you say it sounds like something needs to be done about his care at home. And can your mother with her health problems really look after him properly even when she is there? I assume this is your step father as you refer to him as your mothers husband?

2 weeks off will be a relief I'm sure- IOUs work well when can't get things done. How is Mia going?

And now I am off to bed. Hoping I can sleep- but it is warm. two days into a week long heat wave. Today was a bit cooler than expected- only around 36 (97) but heading up to 42 (108) by Saturday. Sam I really do wish I could give you some of it I truly don't want it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hello all! They did another cathertization on mom, no more blockages, discovered just medication issues. So she is now back on all of her old meds. Dr. had said the earliest she would get out would be Saturday, then Friday morning asks her if she wants to go home. Thankfully our friend was available and she and I went to the house and got things cleaned up before she got home. Fresh sheets on the bed, kitchen cleaned, etc. Her husband is just beyond anything like that anymore. There was food on the counters in a pan on the stove etc. House stunk! I told her that we need to get a care plan into place for him before this happens again, as I can't take care of her in hospital, and him as well as my own life. She is still just in denial about his condition both mentally and physically. He has alzheimers and prostate cancer. She refuses to do anything surgically with the cancer as she doesnt want it to affect the alzheimers more than what he already has, though I believe that the situation will be taken out of her hands soon. I'm just hoping that he does not end up suffering and in pain both for his sake and for hers. Though I believe her powers of denial to be strong enough that she wouldn't see it as her decision that put him in that situation. She has decided that this is "his path that he has to walk". Very frustrating and could lead to serious disagreements between my mother and I.
> 
> Hope that everyone is well, or on their way to feeling better. Sam, so sorry about Hickory. {{hugs}}
> 
> ...


Everyone will understand (except maybe DGS as he's still pretty young) so don't go overworking yourself. Enjoy the down time and relish each and every tradition you take on whether it's the tree, wrapping, baking or cooking. Enjoying one or two things is much better than stressing over too many. Love you and hope you have a great holiday.

Your Mom's situation is sad, but I think it's a place where many spouses get when they've spent years trying to get SO's to change habits for health sake and not have them be heeded. I hope there's some way to intervene by an assessment or something before something tragic happens.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not brilliant timing for me with moving round March 10th. But I would sure try to catch up.
> Weather can be very hot still then (though should be cooling down but doesn't always oblige.)


That's what I was thinking also...pretty bad timing for me too especially if I don't have this consulting job wrapped up by then (it looks like it's going to go into February anyway). I'm hoping she can delay it until April or so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I was thinking also...pretty bad timing for me too especially if I don't have this consulting job wrapped up by then (it looks like it's going to go into February anyway). I'm hoping she can delay it until April or so.


Now that would be perfect- weather should be nice, we should be organised enough to put you up if you can get over here or for me to get away, and if you time it right you might even be around for my 60th! 
So there you just need to tell her that she has to change it! Who cares if it doesn't suit her and the job?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Now why didn't I think of that!


Well, neither did I, but now you mention it......


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15 am and I woke up with a little bit of pain. More like a dull ache. Have folded laundry and put it back in baskets to be put away later. Got dishes done last night. Brought out my pillow and blanket to the couch so will lay down and watch a movie in a bit. I have so much wrapping of presents to get done. I still have a few gifts to get as well. And all I want to do is sleep.&#9786;
Will check in a bit later on.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am and I woke up with a little bit of pain. More like a dull ache. Have folded laundry and put it back in baskets to be put away later. Got dishes done last night. Brought out my pillow and blanket to the couch so will lay down and watch a movie in a bit. I have so much wrapping of presents to get done. I still have a few gifts to get as well. And all I want to do is sleep.☺
> Will check in a bit later on.


Melody, please listen to your body and sleep, getting better is far more important than anything else.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody, please listen to your body and sleep, getting better is far more important than anything else.


For sure!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Melody, please listen to your body and sleep, getting better is far more important than anything else.


I wholeheartedly agree with that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, good to hear there was nothing serious with your mom. Serious problem with your step-dad, hope you can get some home care or something set up as that could leave you in a real bind. Does he have children who will sep up to help?
Hope you get the cyst issue sorted out quickly, don' t need pain.

Enjoy your 2 weeks off, it's a nice break but you will probably be too busy to enjoy it.



Pup lover said:


> Hello all! They did another cathertization on mom, no more blockages, discovered just medication issues. So she is now back on all of her old meds. Dr. had said the earliest she would get out would be Saturday, then Friday morning asks her if she wants to go home. Thankfully our friend was available and she and I went to the house and got things cleaned up before she got home. Fresh sheets on the bed, kitchen cleaned, etc. Her husband is just beyond anything like that anymore. There was food on the counters in a pan on the stove etc. House stunk! I told her that we need to get a care plan into place for him before this happens again, as I can't take care of her in hospital, and him as well as my own life. She is still just in denial about his condition both mentally and physically. He has alzheimers and prostate cancer. She refuses to do anything surgically with the cancer as she doesnt want it to affect the alzheimers more than what he already has, though I believe that the situation will be taken out of her hands soon. I'm just hoping that he does not end up suffering and in pain both for his sake and for hers. Though I believe her powers of denial to be strong enough that she wouldn't see it as her decision that put him in that situation. She has decided that this is "his path that he has to walk". Very frustrating and could lead to serious disagreements between my mother and I.
> 
> Hope that everyone is well, or on their way to feeling better. Sam, so sorry about Hickory. {{hugs}}
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree about the treatment, anesthetic can really set alzeimers off
I don't know about other parts of the world but here I have seen older men treated with female hormone injections, they inhibit the tumor & have minimal side effects for someone who is old. I saw one man who already had lesions in his bones get better & live another 10 yrs before dying from a heart attack. Before that I thought it would only help if there had been no spread beyond the prostate. Might be something to inquire about as when it spread to the bones is when it becomes painful.



darowil said:


> Your mother could well be right about the effect that treatment would have on the Alzheimers- and often prostate cancer in older men is very slow growing and even without treatment they will die fo something before the cancer kills them. Anaesthetics are renown for the rapid deterioration in mental state of people with Alzheimers so often it is better to avoid them if possible. Clearly each case needs to be taken on its merits but this may be a time when your mother is making a wise decision.
> However as you say it sounds like something needs to be done about his care at home. And can your mother with her health problems really look after him properly even when she is there? I assume this is your step father as you refer to him as your mothers husband?
> 
> 2 weeks off will be a relief I'm sure- IOUs work well when can't get things done. How is Mia going?
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Mel, I am so glad to read that you are home this morning. Prayers continue. Kidney stones are so very painful but nowadays they can do lithotripsy to break them up.

Bonnie, I have one of those rulers and I absolutely love it.

Gwen, Your decorations are beautiful. If you go to https/www/stitch-n-frame.com and look on Christmas fabric it is all on sale. I have made a list and will look over it later and decide what I can have. Sis and I use the 2.8 Styrofoam balls and they are all picked over this time of year, so we will have to collect packages of them throughout the year. I loved Marianne's poncho. Cyndi did a good job.

Jeanette, thank you for updating us on Jynx. I miss her and think of her often.

Sorlenna, may try getting the ingredients and making the rollo candy. Does rollo come in a bag?

Tami, your cookie bake looks like it was a success. I know Joy wishes hers had turned out like yours. Y'all were very productive and they look yummy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hopefully some rest will help. Take care.

Another grey day here but still nit too cold. Was out with the puppy just as it was starting to get light, it's very damp.

Well, I best get moving, I have made Suprise spread (cream cheese base with seafood sauce,shrimp & mot. cheese- will post recipe if you aren't familiar with it, it's very good althought I have to leave out shrimp if I make it for home so DH can eat it. ) to take to a potluck lunch/Christmas party with the bowling team, then off to bowling.
Tonight is a supper at the Church hall, catered Chinese food, hope it's good, food is like a smorgasbord, we pay $15. Hope it's fun or I'll never get DH another.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin has her first tooth!
> 
> Adorable!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Mel, please put yourself first right now. All the other stuff will get done when you are able. I have had to learn to listen to my body. When it says no I listen.

Dawn, my heart just goes out to you sweetie. You have so much stress on you and I worry for you. I well remember being the one to make all the decisions for Mom. Prayers ongoing for this and for healing. Want you to be healthy and happy to be able to enjoy little Mia.

Joyce, Your flies are beautiful. I would have them in a frame and on the wall to be enjoyed by everyone.

Jeanette, I'm gonna pray this trip to Australia comes to fruition for you. The job could be finished up and off you go to meet Margaret and spend quality time with your daughter.

Bonnie, I loved quilting but don't get to do much as Jim has such a hissyfit when I bring frabric into the house. He knows how expensive it is, especially at the quilt shop here. I have to keep my visits to our local quilt shop a visit and never really get to buy. I always wanted to do lapquilts and wall hangings and table runners and table toppers...little quilting projects. And yes I do want your dip recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will take 35° of your heat - that would make it 79° here which is a nice temperature. it is raw, damp and 44° right now - my sinuses are in an uproar - they just really wash me out when they get like this. definitely winter in northwest ohio. --- sam



darowil said:


> Your mother could well be right about the effect that treatment would have on the Alzheimers- and often prostate cancer in older men is very slow growing and even without treatment they will die fo something before the cancer kills them. Anaesthetics are renown for the rapid deterioration in mental state of people with Alzheimers so often it is better to avoid them if possible. Clearly each case needs to be taken on its merits but this may be a time when your mother is making a wise decision.
> However as you say it sounds like something needs to be done about his care at home. And can your mother with her health problems really look after him properly even when she is there? I assume this is your step father as you refer to him as your mothers husband?
> 
> 2 weeks off will be a relief I'm sure- IOUs work well when can't get things done. How is Mia going?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - most important for you to listen to your body - lay down and rest - your health is the most important thing right now. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am and I woke up with a little bit of pain. More like a dull ache. Have folded laundry and put it back in baskets to be put away later. Got dishes done last night. Brought out my pillow and blanket to the couch so will lay down and watch a movie in a bit. I have so much wrapping of presents to get done. I still have a few gifts to get as well. And all I want to do is sleep.☺
> Will check in a bit later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that would be perfect- weather should be nice, we should be organised enough to put you up if you can get over here or for me to get away, and if you time it right you might even be around for my 60th!
> So there you just need to tell her that she has to change it! Who cares if it doesn't suit her and the job?


"Mom" says!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i will take 35° of your heat - that would make it 79° here which is a nice temperature. it is raw, damp and 44° right now - my sinuses are in an uproar - they just really wash me out when they get like this. definitely winter in northwest ohio. --- sam


It's been about 8 which will make it about 40 miserable but not as cold as it has been


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I took all of your advice without knowing it. I laid down on the couch and was talking to Greg. Next thing you know I am waking up and it was 11:15 am and there were all 3 dogs with me. Feeling refreshed and going to put that movie in and knit for a while.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sorlenna, may try getting the ingredients and making the rollo candy. Does rollo come in a bag?


I got a bag at the grocery, so they should be easy to find.

To all--I am sorry I have not commented much in depth lately. I am keeping up reading but seems every time I think I have time to spend here something else comes up. I am currently working on a hat/mitts set for DD's friend using Barbara Walker's Harlequin pattern (mosaic knitting).

I do keep all of you in my thoughts & heart!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you had s little rest. Martina is right on, listen to your body.
Bonnie, good one volunteering one of us go to Oz if Rookie can't go. Hope DH likes church supper.
Betty, my first quilts were true scrap quilts with fabric from clothes I had or bought in thrift shops. A hint if you are hand quilting, sheets are hard to quilt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is DH on the computer?


Only source. Was in car as I am now too. Well think I was in car then but don't remember. Traveling. Ate at Jack and Bennys in Columbus for breakfast. Family ChristmS party tonight. All went well at 2 concerts. One more at a club in Akron.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I got a bag at the grocery, so they should be easy to find.
> 
> To all--I am sorry I have not commented much in depth lately. I am keeping up reading but seems every time I think I have time to spend here something else comes up. I am currently working on a hat/mitts set for DD's friend using Barbara Walker's Harlequin pattern (mosaic knitting).
> 
> I do keep all of you in my thoughts & heart!


Mosaic knitting g is lovely. Reminds me of weaving a little.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sorry so much is happening g all T once. Big Hugs. 
Thinking of you. 


Pup lover said:


> Hello all! They did another cathertization on mom, no more blockages, discovered just medication issues. So she is now back on all of her old meds. Dr. had said the earliest she would get out would be Saturday, then Friday morning asks her if she wants to go home. Thankfully our friend was available and she and I went to the house and got things cleaned up before she got home. Fresh sheets on the bed, kitchen cleaned, etc. Her husband is just beyond anything like that anymore. There was food on the counters in a pan on the stove etc. House stunk! I told her that we need to get a care plan into place for him before this happens again, as I can't take care of her in hospital, and him as well as my own life. She is still just in denial about his condition both mentally and physically. He has alzheimers and prostate cancer. She refuses to do anything surgically with the cancer as she doesnt want it to affect the alzheimers more than what he already has, though I believe that the situation will be taken out of her hands soon. I'm just hoping that he does not end up suffering and in pain both for his sake and for hers. Though I believe her powers of denial to be strong enough that she wouldn't see it as her decision that put him in that situation. She has decided that this is "his path that he has to walk". Very frustrating and could lead to serious disagreements between my mother and I.
> 
> Hope that everyone is well, or on their way to feeling better. Sam, so sorry about Hickory. {{hugs}}
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

He has no family except for a brother in. Texas who is content to let mom do whatever



Bonnie7591 said:


> Dawn, good to hear there was nothing serious with your mom. Serious problem with your step-dad, hope you can get some home care or something set up as that could leave you in a real bind. Does he have children who will sep up to help?
> Hope you get the cyst issue sorted out quickly, don' t need pain.
> 
> Enjoy your 2 weeks off, it's a nice break but you will probably be too busy to enjoy it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So good to hear Jynx is ok. Sorry about the scary health issues. Miss her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Only source. Was in car as I am now too. Well think I was in car then but don't remember. Traveling. Ate at Jack and Bennys in Columbus for breakfast. Family ChristmS party tonight. All went well at 2 concerts. One more at a club in Akron.


Sounds like a busy day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was a wonderful visit. Sam posted the pinecone project and I got the directions for it. I'm determined to make some of them along with the balls for next year's tree. The visit with Marianne was wonderful.


Bulldog said:


> (O) Joy, I am so sorry your cookie session was not fun. It was a lost opportunity for a good memory for those too preoccupied to really give it their total attention.
> 
> Gwen, I made the name and Allyson had it framed to give to a friend she babysits for and cleans for. Allyson saw the card holder on Pinterest and made everyone in the family one.
> I am excited about the ornaments. I will be surfing the web for fabric and the trim from HL and WALMART all year. Fabric is so expensive and I don't have fabric stash.
> You use a hot glue gun for the ribbon on the top and tacky glue for the side ribbon. I am going to get you pictures of the Paper Mache Boxes projects an be stores in these. You can get small to big boxes to make these and I can pretty much talk you through it. They are a lot of fun. Someone just posted a pinecone shaped ornament done the same way with Styrofoam eggs. How was your visit with Marianne?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am very interested in the Suprise spread recipe. Please post when you get a chance.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hopefully some rest will help. Take care.
> 
> Another grey day here but still nit too cold. Was out with the puppy just as it was starting to get light, it's very damp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Sam this may sound silly but when I make up the beard conditioner oil and balm how about if I put a bit of eucalyptus in yours. Perhaps having that smell so near your nose will help with the sinuses. I'm going to start making them either tonight or tomorrow. 



thewren said:


> i will take 35° of your heat - that would make it 79° here which is a nice temperature. it is raw, damp and 44° right now - my sinuses are in an uproar - they just really wash me out when they get like this. definitely winter in northwest ohio. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I took all of your advice without knowing it. I laid down on the couch and was talking to Greg. Next thing you know I am waking up and it was 11:15 am and there were all 3 dogs with me. Feeling refreshed and going to put that movie in and knit for a while.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Sam this may sound silly but when I make up the beard conditioner oil and balm how about if I put a bit of eucalyptus in yours. Perhaps having that smell so near your nose will help with the sinuses. I'm going to start making them either tonight or tomorrow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished my second baby ugg set and now I must get 1 sock finished 
No more detours even though I have got an idea for a little boy shoe banging about inside my head it will just have to wait I'm running out of time . If I want to knit anything for Christmas I'm starting in January then I can make as many detours as I want &#128516;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, do hope those who are not too well are much better soon and able to enjoy Christmas festivities coming up very soon.
May I take this opportunity to thank you all who have sent cards, as you can see they are proudly displayed on the dresser.
The white flowers in background are gardenias from our bush. The fragrance is powerful and makes the room smell terrific. 
The report back re the hazelnut chocolate tart I took to work, is a Mmmmmm. So I guess they like it lol!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, do hope those who are not too well are much better soon and able to enjoy Christmas festivities coming up very soon.
> May I take this opportunity to thank you all who have sent cards, as you can see they are proudly displayed on the dresser.
> The white flowers in background are gardenias from our bush. The fragrance is powerful and makes the room smell terrific.
> The report back re the hazelnut chocolate tart I took to work, is a Mmmmmm. So I guess they like it lol!!!!


More beautiful flowers Fan I love gardineas , I like your angel too 
I got all the ingredients in to make your hazelnut chocolate tart can't wait to make and taste it


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just relaxing from work before I have to start dinner. 
They say the storm is still coming, first it was suppose to start at 4 this afternoon, now they are saying it will start at ten tonight and an inch of snow an hour. We will see. Sure would like a storm day from work but they never close. So will have to find a way in some how. 
Glad you got a nap in today. Listen to your body. Dawn, hope your mom listens to you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, my decorating is minimal but love the Angel dolls.
Here are the other two, the mini photos are our parents from their 50th anniversary cake ornaments.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Whipped these up this afternoon and just finished the blue one.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work as always, Melody.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from Denise in Sydney. Have not had time to post much lately but nothing exciting has been happening. Just mundane household stuff, dental appointments and wandering around shops hoping for inspiration (unsuccessfully!) for the few presents I need to buy.

Mel, sorry to hear about your trip to hospital. Hope you are taking things easy and that the kidney stone will pass without too much pain. Having watched my DH go through this, I know how awful the pain is so hope you are feeling much better now. Gentle hugs for you and anyone else who needs them.

Gwen, glad you got to spend time with Marianne and that you worked out a solution to your sewing machine woes. Lovely projects you have completed.

To take a break from the plain garter stitch squares I have been knitting for our charity blankets, I tried my hand at knitting some simple Christmas decorations. Not as fancy as some I have seen on here, but OK for this year. Then at craft group, some one was doing some beaded decorations so I tried my hand at that too. First attempt at beading, so pretty simple. Maybe next year I'll try something more challenging. Or maybe not. With my increasingly bad eyesight and arthritic hands, beadwork is very hard work for me. Or maybe I am just creatively challenged!

Anyways, hope everyone is coping with the countdown to Christmas. If you have the time, happy knitting.

Hugs from Denise


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Nico your mini knit ornaments are super, love the wee basket.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> Nico your mini knit ornaments are super, love the wee basket.


Thanks Fan.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The mini stockings and basket are great, the beading must be difficult for you, but it is very good work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, love the mini ornaments.
Daralene, enjoy concerts and family party.
Maya and I had our walk. Finished wrapping family presents. Will knit some tonight.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan your tiny decorations are so sweet.

Did this one tonight. Off to bed. See you tomorrow &#128564;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just doing a little bit of catch up tonight. When I got off from work, Matthew wanted me to frost some brownies he made for a friend. After I frosted it, Matthew took M & M candies and made a tree design on the frosting. We took two pieces of chocolate and put them at the base of the tree for the trunk. We put snowflake sprinkles on the tree and at the ground. Matthew has been planning this special treat for several weeks and today he made it. We delivered it as soon as it was done and the lady was delighted with the gift. Matthew loves to make brownies for others, but he never eats them. He doesn't eat a lot of sweets. A picture is posted on facebook, but I will try to post one here later. I cooked dinner after we got back home and I washed up 2 loads of dirty dishes. Matthew is kind enough to leave his baking dishes for me to wash. It is getting late so I will get going to get some sleep. 

I did get a test message this evening that Bella is hoping to get out of the hospital tomorrow. She has been in ICU all week. We are hoping to take our gifts over to their house on Thursday or Friday so the parents can see what we have selected and then they can add to it as they see fit. We don't wrap the gifts so that the parents can see what is there and determine who will get what gifts. We also don't want them to buy the same gift and not know it until Christmas morning. I did let the mom know in a text message what most of the gifts are so she has a clue. Thursday, Bella has to go to the specialty hospital to be checked out by the doctors who normally care for her. She had to go to a local hospital this time because there wasn't enough time to get her to the specialty hospital for the care she needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are just amazing.


gagesmom said:


> Whipped these up this afternoon and just finished the blue one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your decorations Denise! Can not see you as creatively challenged; these are adorable! Still haven't gotten my tree up or inside house decorated at all but just been too busy. How I got everything done when I worked I have no idea because now days it takes me forever to get just a little bit accomplished. Spent today picking up the rest of the stuff needed to make body butters, shaving creams, beard balms & conditioning oils. Did luck out and found a used crock pot to try a new recipe for HP soap but won't get to the soap making until after Christmas most likely. Can't find lye locally any more so had to order it. Also when at thrift store found the perfect mini apothecary jars with lids for practically nothing; 6 jars for $1.91. Can't beat that. Will use these for packaging the natural "beauty" stuff once I sterilize them.


nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. Have not had time to post much lately but nothing exciting has been happening. Just mundane household stuff, dental appointments and wandering around shops hoping for inspiration (unsuccessfully!) for the few presents I need to buy.
> 
> Mel, sorry to hear about your trip to hospital. Hope you are taking things easy and that the kidney stone will pass without too much pain. Having watched my DH go through this, I know how awful the pain is so hope you are feeling much better now. Gentle hugs for you and anyone else who needs them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, do hope those who are not too well are much better soon and able to enjoy Christmas festivities coming up very soon.
> May I take this opportunity to thank you all who have sent cards, as you can see they are proudly displayed on the dresser.
> The white flowers in background are gardenias from our bush. The fragrance is powerful and makes the room smell terrific.
> The report back re the hazelnut chocolate tart I took to work, is a Mmmmmm. So I guess they like it lol!!!!


Beautiful flower & angel. I've never seen or smelled a real gardenia


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie thank you. The best way to describe gardenias is an almost musky tropical smell, think jasmine and frangipani. They are quite sultry and a lovely shape too. They don't last long once picked in the heat they wilt quickly and need replacing every second day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary I hope Bella gets to come home tomorrow. Poor little angel.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwennie, you're goodies sound fabulous. I love handmade soaps balms etc and buy them when I can get to craft fairs etc. what a multi talented lady you are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, neither did I, but now you mention it......


Well you always all come!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will take 35° of your heat - that would make it 79° here which is a nice temperature. it is raw, damp and 44° right now - my sinuses are in an uproar - they just really wash me out when they get like this. definitely winter in northwest ohio. --- sam


Sounds perfect- we've reached 105 (and the next 3 days are meant to be hotter than today).Anf little Elizabeth is coming for her first visit to Grandma and Grandpas soon.

Heard that Sydney has some really bad storms while started down south they are moving north which means heading up Denise's way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. Have not had time to post much lately but nothing exciting has been happening. Just mundane household stuff, dental appointments and wandering around shops hoping for inspiration (unsuccessfully!) for the few presents I need to buy.
> 
> Mel, sorry to hear about your trip to hospital. Hope you are taking things easy and that the kidney stone will pass without too much pain. Having watched my DH go through this, I know how awful the pain is so hope you are feeling much better now. Gentle hugs for you and anyone else who needs them.
> 
> ...


What cute little ornaments.
Is the bad weather over there impactin you at all- heard that it was heading up your way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi you Aussie ladies, wow just watching our TVs news and the storm over 'Sydney is very bad, hope everyone is safe from the big hailstones and also a tornado doing their worst.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh gardenias smell heavenly! They are one of my favorite flowers.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful flower & angel. I've never seen or smelled a real gardenia


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney.
> 
> To take a break from the plain garter stitch squares I have been knitting for our charity blankets, I tried my hand at knitting some simple Christmas decorations. Not as fancy as some I have seen on here, but OK for this year. Then at craft group, some one was doing some beaded decorations so I tried my hand at that too. First attempt at beading, so pretty simple. Maybe next year I'll try something more challenging. Or maybe not. With my increasingly bad eyesight and arthritic hands, beadwork is very hard work for me. Or maybe I am just creatively challenged!
> 
> ...


 Your mini decorations are lovely . I really like your beaded stars , so pretty


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the gardenia bush. It has just begun blooming for this summer season, it has lots of buds, and is situated by our bedroom window and the fragrance is great.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.

Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.
> 
> Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


Glad to hear that you didn't get the worst of the weather . Them hailstones alone could do plenty of damage or injury without the wind and rain , but all 3 together must have been some storm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Doing very well seeing her- went to Mums today for my brother to take photos of the 4 generations. Somehow all female seems more special.
> But when I told David what we were doing his comment was how important it was to get one early- and how special it was that we have one of his grandfather holding Maryanne, with his father and David in the photo. As Grandpa died a few months after it was the probably the only time all 4 generations got together. And yet not sure we have one of Nanna with her son, grandson and great grand daughter. Wonder why not? She was around for many more years- the girls remember her.Vicky was about 10 when she dies. How odd- but never thought of that before.
> Mum is the only great grand parent alive on either Vicky or Bretts side so it would be nice if she was aaround long enough for Elizabeth to know her. I must admit to having visions of losing Mum just as Elizabeth was coming with her emergency surgery. A fear I'm sure Pup Lover shared only too well over her mother at the same time.
> 
> In fact will see them again tomorrow night. Brett is coming to do a bit of work for David on the house so they will come for tea- David suggested Elizabeth might like steak (mind you I must admit that was in response to my question of are they all coming? Are we feeding Elizabeth? So what do I expect from him with a question like that?).


Wonderful to have photos of the 4 generations together. 
Is Elizabeth starting to enjoy her bath time yet? Aaw I bet she is just so adorable. 
Ha ha David..... steak for the baby..... mind you the time will fly and she will be eating it before you know it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed. Hoping I can sleep- but it is warm. two days into a week long heat wave. Today was a bit cooler than expected- only around 36 (97) but heading up to 42 (108) by Saturday. Sam I really do wish I could give you some of it I truly don't want it.


It is a bit of a shock isnt it. We have been lucky here though 27c today and its quite cool out there tonight. Tomorrow low 30c but Sat 37c. Still not as Horrid as your 42c for Sat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. Have not had time to post much lately but nothing exciting has been happening. Just mundane household stuff, dental appointments and wandering around shops hoping for inspiration (unsuccessfully!) for the few presents I need to buy.
> 
> Mel, sorry to hear about your trip to hospital. Hope you are taking things easy and that the kidney stone will pass without too much pain. Having watched my DH go through this, I know how awful the pain is so hope you are feeling much better now. Gentle hugs for you and anyone else who needs them.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again. Your Christmas things and beading are nice.

I hope those terrible storms werent too close to where you are? Just saw it all on the news. Terrible. Will read on and hopefully find out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.
> 
> Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


Glad to know that you werent affected. Boy that storm did quite a lot of damage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is a bit of a shock isnt it. We have been lucky here though 27c today and its quite cool out there tonight. Tomorrow low 30c but Sat 37c. Still not as Horrid as your 42c for Sat.


Well we reached 41 today, and now 42 for tomorrow- so dread to think might happen to Friday and Saturday as they were warmer than these two days originally.
David suddenly onformed me that he hopes to move stuff this weekend. Pointed out I needed some warning and that Saturday was hot- he just looked at me so I said not Saturday. Th emost I hav edoen is think about it and put about 1/2 dozen items in a box! And knowing David wants it moved so soon if we can aget access to the shed as we have been promised might give me some incentive to fight the heat. Mind you I see his point- we could do withthe garage stuff out by beginnin gof January for some work on it, and not going to get far between Christmas and New Year and Christmas is far too close.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.
> 
> Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


Those are some large hail stones- was concerned about whether it would be as bad as it was reported to be heading your way. Gkad it didn' tmake it to you. But how terrible for those affected.
Was taking today about weather and saying at least we don't get these terrible storms that somany others get. Just the extreme heat and bushfires. But most of Australia have the bush fire risk and you have had some really hot days this summer already.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicholas, that was a bad storm. Glad you are okay.
In the middle of the night Miss Clavell turned on the light...but I better turn it off as it's 4:30 a.m. and I have a 9 a.m. doctor appointment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Denise/nicho, so glad you were spared from that horrible storm but how Awful for those who weren't. Quite the hailstorms. Love the little tree decorations. So cute. Would be cute for package decorations too. 

Fan, gorgeous gardenia tree. We had those at our front door when we first moved to the States in Florida. 

Mel, have to catch up but if it's a kidney stone hope they do lithotripsy. Made me suffer two weeks and then finally took me in and did that. It was too big to pass and I finally blocked up. Don't be stoic if this is the problem like I was. Let them know how bad it is. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicholas, that was a bad storm. Glad you are okay.
> In the middle of the night Miss Clavell turned on the light...but I better turn it off as it's 4:30 a.m. and I have a 9 a.m. doctor appointment.


Hope all goes well with appointment. Is Miss Clavell a cat or a house guest?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 9am and I am caught up. Slept the whole night and feel well rested. I need to get presents wrapped today. I also want to get dishes done and put away and a bit of baking done. 
I really don't want to do the last pairs of slippers. I will make the ones for the ppl I will see at Christmas and the rest will wait.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, do hope those who are not too well are much better soon and able to enjoy Christmas festivities coming up very soon.
> May I take this opportunity to thank you all who have sent cards, as you can see they are proudly displayed on the dresser.
> The white flowers in background are gardenias from our bush. The fragrance is powerful and makes the room smell terrific.
> The report back re the hazelnut chocolate tart I took to work, is a Mmmmmm. So I guess they like it lol!!!!


Fan, that is a gorgeous gardenia. The angel is so pretty too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Whipped these up this afternoon and just finished the blue one.


Mel, I see you are still busy. Are you feeling better?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney.
> 
> To take a break from the plain garter stitch squares I have been knitting for our charity blankets, I tried my hand at knitting some simple Christmas decorations. Not as fancy as some I have seen on here, but OK for this year. Then at craft group, some one was doing some beaded decorations so I tried my hand at that too. First attempt at beading, so pretty simple. Maybe next year I'll try something more challenging. Or maybe not. With my increasingly bad eyesight and arthritic hands, beadwork is very hard work for me. Or maybe I am just creatively challenged!
> 
> ...


Your Christmas decorations are very pretty. For your first attempt at beading, I must say you did exceptionally well. Not something I will attempt. Will these be going on your tree or are they for someone else?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just doing a little bit of catch up tonight. When I got off from work, Matthew wanted me to frost some brownies he made for a friend. After I frosted it, Matthew took M & M candies and made a tree design on the frosting. We took two pieces of chocolate and put them at the base of the tree for the trunk. We put snowflake sprinkles on the tree and at the ground. Matthew has been planning this special treat for several weeks and today he made it. We delivered it as soon as it was done and the lady was delighted with the gift. Matthew loves to make brownies for others, but he never eats them. He doesn't eat a lot of sweets. A picture is posted on facebook, but I will try to post one here later. I cooked dinner after we got back home and I washed up 2 loads of dirty dishes. Matthew is kind enough to leave his baking dishes for me to wash. It is getting late so I will get going to get some sleep.
> 
> I did get a test message this evening that Bella is hoping to get out of the hospital tomorrow. She has been in ICU all week. We are hoping to take our gifts over to their house on Thursday or Friday so the parents can see what we have selected and then they can add to it as they see fit. We don't wrap the gifts so that the parents can see what is there and determine who will get what gifts. We also don't want them to buy the same gift and not know it until Christmas morning. I did let the mom know in a text message what most of the gifts are so she has a clue. Thursday, Bella has to go to the specialty hospital to be checked out by the doctors who normally care for her. She had to go to a local hospital this time because there wasn't enough time to get her to the specialty hospital for the care she needed.


Sure hope Bella will be out of the hospital and will be at home for Christmas.

Looking forward to seeing the photo of Matthew's brownie. He is so very considerate of his friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.
> 
> Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


Wow - those hail stones are huge. I didn't hear about the storm. I feel bad for those families that endured damage to their homes. Hope there weren't any injuries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry, I was quoting from the children's book Madeline. Just me having insomnia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cathy just noticed on FB that it is your birthday over there in Australia (17th) so HAPPY BIRTHDAY &#128144;&#127881;&#127882;
Hope that your day is wonderful from the time you wake till the time you go back to bed 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cathy just noticed on FB that it is your birthday over there in Australia (17th) so HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope that your day is wonderful from the time you wake till the time you go back to bed
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness that was some storem. Glad you were safe. The hair was quite big; hope it didn't cause too much damage


nicho said:


> Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.
> 
> Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well we reached 41 today, and now 42 for tomorrow- so dread to think might happen to Friday and Saturday as they were warmer than these two days originally.
> 
> Turned warm here to today got up to 14 ( better than way bellow 10) and sunny so it felt warmer especially when sat in hospital were the heating was on full blast
> Apparently it was unseasonably warm and going to stay that way till weekend


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got a call from the Dr's today. The emerge dr was apparently thinking kidney stones or diverticulitis?( sp) apparently neither showed up. So they did say they saw where my my small intestine and large intestine meet it is narrow. So more blood tests as she is thinking IBD. irritable bowel disease/syndrome. &#128533; but at least no stones &#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got the dishes done and presents wrapped. My back is killing me and my stomach is not to happy with me either. Maybe baking layer or tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I forget who had asked if u has donated the hats yet. I haven't been able to yet. But here they all are together.&#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I forget who had asked if u has donated the hats yet. I haven't been able to yet. But here they all are together.☺


It was me Mel . Great pictures and fantastic work . Well done. 
Hope you feel better soon 💐


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pictures? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my second baby ugg set and now I must get 1 sock finished
> No more detours even though I have got an idea for a little boy shoe banging about inside my head it will just have to wait I'm running out of time . If I want to knit anything for Christmas I'm starting in January then I can make as many detours as I want 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> pictures? --- sam


Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity 
I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely decorations nicho - love the beaded snowflakes (?). --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. Have not had time to post much lately but nothing exciting has been happening. Just mundane household stuff, dental appointments and wandering around shops hoping for inspiration (unsuccessfully!) for the few presents I need to buy.
> 
> Mel, sorry to hear about your trip to hospital. Hope you are taking things easy and that the kidney stone will pass without too much pain. Having watched my DH go through this, I know how awful the pain is so hope you are feeling much better now. Gentle hugs for you and anyone else who needs them.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are missing a real treat. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful flower & angel. I've never seen or smelled a real gardenia


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize you got tornadoes in australia - which way do they spin? --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi you Aussie ladies, wow just watching our TVs news and the storm over 'Sydney is very bad, hope everyone is safe from the big hailstones and also a tornado doing their worst.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some large hail stones - do you get many tornadoes in australia? --- sam



nicho said:


> Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.
> 
> Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in the chorus - happy birthday cathy - hope it was a good day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Cathy just noticed on FB that it is your birthday over there in Australia (17th) so HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope that your day is wonderful from the time you wake till the time you go back to bed
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only if you walk under a low lying branch gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness that was some storem. Glad you were safe. The hair was quite big; hope it didn't cause too much damage


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got a call from the Dr's today. The emerge dr was apparently thinking kidney stones or diverticulitis?( sp) apparently neither showed up. So they did say they saw where my my small intestine and large intestine meet it is narrow. So more blood tests as she is thinking IBD. irritable bowel disease/syndrome. 😕 but at least no stones 👍


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely melody - some little babies are going to love each one. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I forget who had asked if u has donated the hats yet. I haven't been able to yet. But here they all are together.☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some people are just so unappreciative - the two new charities will no doubt welcome you with open arms. sorry you had such a nasty encounter. the hat and boots are wonderful - loved the color. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity
> I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must be here all by myself. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sorry, I was quoting from the children's book Madeline. Just me having insomnia.


I loved those books as a kid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i must e here all by myself. --- sam


I've been and going. To the last of a knitting group which never really toook off. Decided that will finish it this year- especially as I will be moving from the area early next year. Turning up at 9am with a 2 minutes walk is totally different to having to get out in the car or train. Th eother one at this place is not being stopped and I will travel to it.
And then have a Christmas lunch for my KP group so will be back considerably later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And a Happy Birthday to Cathy- hadn't registered how close to Christmas you are. Not as close as Vicy though- hers is next Wednesday- when my baby turns 30.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Cathy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Cathy &#127874;&#127873;&#127880;&#127872;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cathy.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a Happy Birthday to Cathy- hadn't registered how close to Christmas you are. Not as close as Vicy though- hers is next Wednesday- when my baby turns 30.


Will add my birthday wishes too ....enjoy x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Busy day today finished Christmas gift shopping and also food shopping...if I dont have it now I will do without.Baked a sultana cake, a maderia cake and a gallon of tomato soup,still a couple of more cakes to do plus a batch of highlander biscuits to make but they will have to wait till friday as I have hospital appointments tomorrow.
Saw the pictures of the storm in Australia and those hailstones were some size glad we dont get anything like that
Mel loved the hats and swedenme I love your baby sets..when are you posting the patterns?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got a call from the Dr's today. The emerge dr was apparently thinking kidney stones or diverticulitis?( sp) apparently neither showed up. So they did say they saw where my my small intestine and large intestine meet it is narrow. So more blood tests as she is thinking IBD. irritable bowel disease/syndrome. 😕 but at least no stones 👍


Don't know which is worse - stones or IBS. Hope you're feeling better though..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I forget who had asked if u has donated the hats yet. I haven't been able to yet. But here they all are together.☺


They are very nice, Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity
> I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


Sonja, sorry that you have had a run-in with the lady who thinks she's the head cheese. This little set is absolutely beautiful. You are so talented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i must e here all by myself. --- sam


I'm here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> It was me Mel . Great pictures and fantastic work . Well done.
> Hope you feel better soon 💐


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so beautiful. What a lucky baby it will be to receive this.


Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity
> I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...what a hilarious typo I made! Of course I meant hail but so funny. See what happens when I don't get enough sleep! Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.



thewren said:


> only if you walk under a low lying branch gwen. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday to you Cathy! Glad you were born and hope you celebrate loud and proud!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...what a hilarious typo I made! Of course I meant hail but so funny. See what happens when I don't get enough sleep! Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.


I just had visions of Marge Simpson and it gave me a much needed giggle, so thanks for the typo.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Me too, Sam we get tornadoes now and then in NZ but not nearly severe as the ones which occur in USA. They come in from the ocean which we are surrounded by, being a group of islands. 
I'm love the little sets of baby hats and boots they are just gorgeous.
Such talented folks on here. 
Hubby just came home for lunch and burnt the toast he made so have picked some more gardenias to get rid of the smell, and opened the windows to let fresh air in too. It's sunny and warm after heavy morning showers. Have done the housework and now ready to read KP and rest awhile. I was taught from an early age to be tidy, so it's part of my nature to do it and also good exercise in the process. The ole bod is holding up ok so can do it reasonably easily still.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We had our Christmas house party tonight in the sitting room, all attending brought some food and there was a singer and some dancing which was quite fun. We didn't have the planned gift exchange as some people didn't bring one, so we will get our own gift back tomorrow. I am going to pass mine on to another charity.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Music and dancing sure does sound like a lot of fun Martina &#9786;

Made these 2 tonight. Have another on the needles.&#128077;


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I loved those books as a kid.


Me too and my children and grand girls loved them too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't know which is worse - stones or IBS. Hope you're feeling better though..


Liz, agree. Mel, if it is IBS you might want to buy or see if your library has Grain Brain by Dr. David Perlmutter. I found the info helpful. 
Love your hats.
Sonja, love your hat and Uggs sets.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dr. Appt. went well. Then went to book club. They showed a DVD on Klimt, I tried to watch politely, I enjoy his paintings, but this was too much Nazi Germany and Jewish people. I could feel myself getting agitated so excused myself and left. Went home, grabbed Maya and we had a lovely, calming hour walk. Sunny, 47 F, light breeze.
Finished wrapping presents for knitting group Christmas get together tomorrow.
Then Friday go to Deer Park Monastary for weekend retreat. Come home Sunday and leave for Napa on Tuesday. My DD is singing in choir the 23 so I really hope weather holds and we can travel on Tuesday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another quick check in. Bella has been released from the hospital and then had to go to the hospital where her specialist doctors are so she could be check out. Bella's dad had his car breakdown so he got a rental car to get to the hospital. I haven't heard any more updates other than she will be on IV antibiotics through Christmas. These can be done at home since there are home nurses every day of the week and they are there for 12 hours each day. It would be wonderful if they could all be at home for Christmas. Tomorrow evening I hope to go to their home and drop off Christmas gifts for the children as well as some other things for the family. I will check in to see if they want a meal prepared as well. I need to get off from here and get some sleep. I have my work Christmas party tomorrow so I have been spending hours in the kitchen making pickle wraps and putting together my white elephant gift for the exchange. I had a cookie jar that I have been wanting to get rid of so I am gifting it with some store bought cookies and other treats. Hopefully it will go to a willing recipient.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great news about Bella, Mary&#128077; I truly do hope that the whole family is able to be home and together for the holidays.

Ok I made this one tonight too. Now off to bed


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, great hats. And love the if set for a little girl. And the mini ornaments and bead work were well done. 
We did alittle over four inches of snow last night so it is looking like a white Christmas.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the hats and booties. You are a knitting Marvel. 
We got 7 inches of snow on Sunday, and it looks like we will have that much again by the time tomorrow is over. I drove home in a soft, wonderful, flakes coming straight down, Utah snow though the roads were white and it was hard to tell where the lines of the 2 lane highway were. Top speed 35 mph. But, all safe and all the drivers were being careful. Talked to my sister in SD and they got 7.5 inches but, as is common there, coming sideways from the wind. The snow has now stopped there, but the wind continues. Glad I got the Utah snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie thank you. The best way to describe gardenias is an almost musky tropical smell, think jasmine and frangipani. They are quite sultry and a lovely shape too. They don't last long once picked in the heat they wilt quickly and need replacing every second day.


Since I'm not familiar with either of those flowers I don't know what they smell like either, they must all be tropical flowers, not likely to survive our lovely winters :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks for compliments re Christmas decorations. They were fun to make but there is lots of room for improvement with next year's efforts.
> 
> Fortunately I live on the north side of Sydney, so we were spared today's dramatic weather. The south side copped a beating with tornado strength winds that did a lot of damage and severe thunder storms with enormous hail stones. We had heavy rain at the same time the tornado struck in the southern suburbs but no damage around here thank goodness. Photos are from a local newspaper.


Scary storm, I'm so glad that you didnt have any damage.
Beautiful ornaments


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes Bonnie they are tropical flowers. Wish we had fragrance KP. 
I'm sure you have some lovely ones up there I haven't heard of either.
Of course there are always roses which is a fragrance which out-passes most others in our diverse world. Cheers and Merry "Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, your new set is lovely, I can't beileve some people can be so nasty, I'm sure whoever you donate to will be so glad to recieve them.
Melody, I'm glad you don't have kidney stones but hope you get some answers soon. Wonderful hats.

Our church supper was very nice, only problem, when the food was being delivered someone left a trail through the entire length of the church & kitchen from one of the dishes so tomorrow when I clean the church I will have to try to clean the rugs.
We went to the school & play school Christmas concerts today, both were good, the last few years they have been trying to be politically correct & remove the religious aspects of the concert, even calling it a Holiday Program. This year there were Christmas hymns & GS class even did the Nativity play. I'm so glad they have gone back to a traditional concert. 
The play school kids were so cute, they did 4 songs with actions. Then Santa came & all the kids got to sit on his knee & tell them their wishes & get a stocking full of something.

I've been working on mitts for DIL, almost done but they are driving me nuts. I have just the band anround the top but can't get it to go on straight. Grr.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes Bonnie they are tropical flowers. Wish we had fragrance KP.
> I'm sure you have some lovely ones up there I haven't heard of either.
> Of course there are always roses which is a fragrance which out-passes most others in our diverse world. Cheers and Merry "Christmas


Yes, I grow lots of lovely flowers, the only problem is they don't last too long during our short season. .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, I forgot to wish you Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I made pot holders with rectangles rather than triangles to try to show off pictures in the fabric, here are some if the 13 pr I did


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another quick check in. Bella has been released from the hospital and then had to go to the hospital where her specialist doctors are so she could be check out. Bella's dad had his car breakdown so he got a rental car to get to the hospital. I haven't heard any more updates other than she will be on IV antibiotics through Christmas. These can be done at home since there are home nurses every day of the week and they are there for 12 hours each day. It would be wonderful if they could all be at home for Christmas. Tomorrow evening I hope to go to their home and drop off Christmas gifts for the children as well as some other things for the family. I will check in to see if they want a meal prepared as well. I need to get off from here and get some sleep. I have my work Christmas party tomorrow so I have been spending hours in the kitchen making pickle wraps and putting together my white elephant gift for the exchange. I had a cookie jar that I have been wanting to get rid of so I am gifting it with some store bought cookies and other treats. Hopefully it will go to a willing recipient.


Good that Bella is home- now to see if they can all stay home for the next couple of weeks so they get Christams as a family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad church supper was good. Love pot holders.
Fan, love Gardenias. I grew them as a house plant when I lived in New York.
Pacer, glad Bella home. You have the kindest heart of anyone I know, and follow that up with action. Very impressive.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity
> I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


Sorry to hear you had to put up with that. Some people don't know the meaning of "charity". I'm sure the two new charities will appreciate your work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cathy. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> We had our Christmas house party tonight in the sitting room, all attending brought some food and there was a singer and some dancing which was quite fun. We didn't have the planned gift exchange as some people didn't bring one, so we will get our own gift back tomorrow. I am going to pass mine on to another charity.


Sounds like fun and a great way to get to know your neighbours. I can't believe a year has gone by since you were up spending Christmas with your sister.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since I'm not familiar with either of those flowers I don't know what they smell like either, they must all be tropical flowers, not likely to survive our lovely winters :lol:


I don't know much about gardening (happily leave all that to DH! :roll: ) but I think camellias must be fairly hardy as we have 2 or 3 bushes in the garden and they survive our winters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well David has just told me he has booked a removalist for Tuesday to take most of pur large furniture etc to store in the shed of ournew place to be.With 2 very hot days in there it is going to be fun trying to get done.
At least come March we will have most stuff moved!
But with Christmas coming most things close down between Christmas and New Year and straight after New Year we are having some work done to prepare this place for sale. And we are advised to have minimal stuff in the house to make it look better for sale.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well David has just told me he has booked a removalist for Tuesday to take most of pur large furniture etc to store in the shed of ournew place to be.With 2 very hot days in there it is going to be fun trying to get done.
> At least come March we will have most stuff moved!
> But with Christmas coming most things close down between Christmas and New Year and straight after New Year we are having some work done to prepare this place for sale. And we are advised to have minimal stuff in the house to make it look better for sale.


On all the TV house programmes over here they always say remove all the clutter and personal photos, etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> On all the TV house programmes over here they always say remove all the clutter and personal photos, etc.


And clutter we have a lot of!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we reached 41 today, and now 42 for tomorrow- so dread to think might happen to Friday and Saturday as they were warmer than these two days originally.
> David suddenly onformed me that he hopes to move stuff this weekend. Pointed out I needed some warning and that Saturday was hot- he just looked at me so I said not Saturday. Th emost I hav edoen is think about it and put about 1/2 dozen items in a box! And knowing David wants it moved so soon if we can aget access to the shed as we have been promised might give me some incentive to fight the heat. Mind you I see his point- we could do withthe garage stuff out by beginnin gof January for some work on it, and not going to get far between Christmas and New Year and Christmas is far too close.


Oh dear, what a hot weekend to be packing and moving things. I saw on the news that you are having at least 4 days over 40c. 
It was supposed to be 28c here today and got to just under 37c! Its 21c at the moment at 9.33pm. I think tomorrow is 38c, Sat 40c, sun 35c. HOT :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity
> I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


They are adorable! I am glad you have another charity to donate to. Gosh a nasty run in.... good grief. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize you got tornadoes in australia - which way do they spin? --- sam


Mmm good question! I know our water going down a drain goes in the opposite way that your does.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And clutter we have a lot of!


Don't we all! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I made pot holders with rectangles rather than triangles to try to show off pictures in the fabric, here are some if the 13 pr I did


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a pretty good day. I had to do my volunteering work but was home by 2.30. DS came this afternoon and also DD and the adorable Serena. So it was a fun afternoon. Set up a little pool for her under the pergola......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, what a hot weekend to be packing and moving things. I saw on the news that you are having at least 4 days over 40c.
> It was supposed to be 28c here today and got to just under 37c! Its 21c at the moment at 9.33pm. I think tomorrow is 38c, Sat 40c, sun 35c. HOT :shock:


So far almost 42 and almost 43. Now looking at 42 and then 43. Only 27 Sunday so most of mine will be done then. I have started foing through the filing cabinets and throwing lots out. Figured for example that if I haven't looked at study notes since finsihing study then I don't need them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous girl and looking so grown up!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> So far almost 42 and almost 43. Now looking at 42 and then 43. Only 27 Sunday so most of mine will be done then. I have started foing through the filing cabinets and throwing lots out. Figured for example that if I haven't looked at study notes since finsihing study then I don't need them.


We're not moving, but I'm determined that come the New Year I am having a clear out too.....maybe you have inspired me?!! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous girl and looking so grown up!


She sure is. She had a great time just pouring water into all different containers and funnels.

We havent heard from Julie for couple of days ..... ? Everything ok JULIE?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a pretty good day. I had to do my volunteering work but was home by 2.30. DS came this afternoon and also DD and the adorable Serena. So it was a fun afternoon. Set up a little pool for her under the pergola......


Isn't she looking grown up? How delightful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Isn't she looking grown up? How delightful.


The time has just flown. I cant believe it... where has my baby grand daughter gone.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got a call from the Dr's today. The emerge dr was apparently thinking kidney stones or diverticulitis?( sp) apparently neither showed up. So they did say they saw where my my small intestine and large intestine meet it is narrow. So more blood tests as she is thinking IBD. irritable bowel disease/syndrome. 😕 but at least no stones 👍


Sorry you are still hurting... 
But good news - the no-stones news!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're not moving, but I'm determined that come the New Year I am having a clear out too.....maybe you have inspired me?!! :lol:


Good on you- at least its a positive thing to inspire someone to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She sure is. She had a great time just pouring water into all different containers and funnels.
> 
> We havent heard from Julie for couple of days ..... ? Everything ok JULIE?


She hasn't psoted anywhere for over 24 hours- hopefully she is OK. Don't remebr her saying anything about going away. But occasionally she has a short time off for a while.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. Got the sniffles this morning. Hope it is just allergies. 

Cathy I can't believe how much Serena has grown. So beautiful. Glad you had a good birthday.&#9786;

Have my 2nd counseling appt today at noon. &#128077;

Will check in again later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She sure is. She had a great time just pouring water into all different containers and funnels.
> 
> We havent heard from Julie for couple of days ..... ? Everything ok JULIE?


I've been wondering if anyone would notice! Just been so busy with the lead up to Christmas and also my responsibilities for the Seniors Club- that took many hours yesterday- so I've just been reading to catch up! Glad you had a good day, Cathy, and belated wishes from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She hasn't psoted anywhere for over 24 hours- hopefully she is OK. Don't remebr her saying anything about going away. But occasionally she has a short time off for a while.


Especially when I get overwhelmed catching up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look great! I need to get back to the sewing machine but have been absolutely worthless this week getting things done. i've got all my running errands done so maybe today I can knock out some stuff. It is raining so DH is also home and I might be able to rope him into helping e some as far as picking up the house and who knows....putting up a tree?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I made pot holders with rectangles rather than triangles to try to show off pictures in the fabric, here are some if the 13 pr I did


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Serena is growing up so fast and just as cute as can be. How does she react to the Christmas decorations? I imagine it will be a fun Christmas with her.


sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a pretty good day. I had to do my volunteering work but was home by 2.30. DS came this afternoon and also DD and the adorable Serena. So it was a fun afternoon. Set up a little pool for her under the pergola......


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I made pot holders with rectangles rather than triangles to try to show off pictures in the fabric, here are some if the 13 pr I did


What a good idea. Pot holders are always needed and they are pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't know much about gardening (happily leave all that to DH! :roll: ) but I think camellias must be fairly hardy as we have 2 or 3 bushes in the garden and they survive our winters.


I'm sorry Kate but this gave me my morning laugh. I looked up hardiness zones in UK & the lowest is 7, only Victoria & Vancouver are similar to that. Officially our zone is 2 althought some plants classified as 3 will survive- I think that's because the nurseries don't want to guarantee them if they winterkill.

That's why I love going to Buchart Gardens when we go to Victoria we see something different every time & much of it things that I wouldnt get to see here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm good question! I know our water going down a drain goes in the opposite way that your does.


I thought that was an old wives tale.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, I can't believe how Serena is growing, not a baby anymore.

Julie, I'm glad you were just busy, I wondered when I saw no posts from you. Hope you had a nice Christmas party at the Seniors.

Martina, sounds like a nice party, a good way to get to know your neighbors too. How is your sister doing?

Margaret, I would hate to think of moving, 32 yrs of stuff would make for alot of cleaning out. That's why I keep saying I'm not buying more yarn or fabric until I use my stash but I'm not great at keeping to thst resolution.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity
> I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


Those are gorgeous, I love them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I forget who had asked if u has donated the hats yet. I haven't been able to yet. But here they all are together.☺


Your hats are cute and I'm sure will be appreciated very much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, your new set is lovely, I can't beileve some people can be so nasty, I'm sure whoever you donate to will be so glad to recieve them.
> Melody, I'm glad you don't have kidney stones but hope you get some answers soon. Wonderful hats.
> 
> Our church supper was very nice, only problem, when the food was being delivered someone left a trail through the entire length of the church & kitchen from one of the dishes so tomorrow when I clean the church I will have to try to clean the rugs.
> ...


 Thank you Bonnie . I'm glad your church supper was nice shame about the mess hope you can get the rugs clean 
Mitts are driving you nuts and one sock is driving me nuts I just don't want to do it . Don't think I can give my DIL an IOU for one sock so I really must get it finished but I keep putting it down and looking on kp


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I made pot holders with rectangles rather than triangles to try to show off pictures in the fabric, here are some if the 13 pr I did


They are lovely Bonnie very Christmassy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Good that Bella is home- now to see if they can all stay home for the next couple of weeks so they get Christams as a family.


I'm glad Bella is home too I really hope she can stay there for a very long time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you had to put up with that. Some people don't know the meaning of "charity". I'm sure the two new charities will appreciate your work.


Thanks Angelam . It's over and done with now . Hopefully I can get back to knitting what I want real soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was an old wives tale.


When you stop and think about it, Bonnie it is obvious-- the sink phenomenon is caused by our circling as we spin round the sun, this is all in one direction, BUT we are looking at it from different directions depending on whether we are in the Northern or Southern Hemisphere. This also explains why cyclones in the south spin opposite to hurricanes in the north. In that case they are like us- coming from opposite directions to the gravitational pull. I am wondering now how well I have explained it!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, I can't believe how Serena is growing, not a baby anymore.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you were just busy, I wondered when I saw no posts from you. Hope you had a nice Christmas party at the Seniors.
> 
> ...


It is hard to comment , too, when you are just darned tired! Glad a few noticed my absence, though!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was an old wives tale.


It is a myth Bonnie . I watched a science programme about water and wind directions . They trick travelers at the equator with this trick as there is no movement there at all . They leave it to lie still then move the container south and pour water in one direction to make it look as if it's going that way then move it north and pour the water from another direction so it looks as if it's going the other way . The pull ( there is a scientific name but can't remember ) only effects very strong storms so that's why usually but not always tornadoes will twist counter clockwise in the northern hemisphere and clockwise in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a pretty good day. I had to do my volunteering work but was home by 2.30. DS came this afternoon and also DD and the adorable Serena. So it was a fun afternoon. Set up a little pool for her under the pergola......


Serena is gorgeous Cathy . Beautiful big brown eyes . She obviously loves playing in the water


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's not a myth, I have been to northern hemisphere and the water does go the opposite way down the drain, compared to Southern Hemisphere.
An interesting phenomenon though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry Kate but this gave me my morning laugh. I looked up hardiness zones in UK & the lowest is 7, only Victoria & Vancouver are similar to that. Officially our zone is 2 althought some plants classified as 3 will survive- I think that's because the nurseries don't want to guarantee them if they winterkill.
> 
> That's why I love going to Buchart Gardens when we go to Victoria we see something different every time & much of it things that I wouldnt get to see here.


It's turned fairly warm here for this time of the year and further south are going to hit 18 apparently so no White Christmas for us . I've still got roses on one of the rose bushes although they are fading but considering its December they have done well

What about you Bonnie have you got snow yet ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are gorgeous, I love them.


Thank you Caren . Think I might make some more after Christmas


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

We have no snow here &#128512; Sounds like a green Christmas for us.
I finally have my tree up after three weeks &#128563; The new cancer pill is knocking me off my feet.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will have to get a picture of it and post it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is a myth Bonnie . I watched a science programme about water and wind directions . They trick travelers at the equator with this trick as there is no movement there at all . They leave it to lie still then move the container south and pour water in one direction to make it look as if it's going that way then move it north and pour the water from another direction so it looks as if it's going the other way . The pull ( there is a scientific name but can't remember ) only effects very strong storms so that's why usually but not always tornadoes will twist counter clockwise in the northern hemisphere and clockwise in the Southern Hemisphere


Sorry Sonja but you are wrong.

I fully agree with Fan- I've been both north and south and it definitely does happen oppositely. Including the storms- not just violent ones but our every day anti and cyclonic systems.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> It's not a myth, I have been to northern hemisphere and the water does go the opposite way down the drain, compared to Southern Hemisphere.
> An interesting phenomenon though.


Lots of scientists have proven that it's a myth Fan , water down the plug hole can be changed to go either way just by how much the water in the tub is swirling and moving . There is an experiment you can try using a bucket with a hole in . Depending which angle you tip it and how much the water is moving you can get the water to drain in opposite directions 
The way water drains can be changed by which way the taps or the jet parts in your toilet system are angled, or how the drainage system is put in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of scientists have proven that it's a myth Fan , water down the plug hole can be changed to go either way just by how much the water in the tub is swirling and moving . There is an experiment you can try using a bucket with a hole in . Depending which angle you tip it and how much the water is moving you can get the water to drain in opposite directions
> The way water drains can be changed by which way the taps or the jet parts in your toilet system are angled, or how the drainage system is put in


I would seriously contest your scientists.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Sonja but you are wrong.
> 
> I fully agree with Fan- I've been both north and south and it definitely does happen oppositely. Including the storms- not just violent ones but our every day anti and cyclonic systems.


Yes I agree with the storms Julie they mostly go different ways but we will have to agree to disagree on the other as I've seen lots of scientists disprove this theory


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I agree with the storms Julie they mostly go different ways but we will have to agree to disagree on the other as I've seen lots of scientists disprove this theory


Sonja, you are being misled by them!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Love all the hats on here awesome job ladies ! Warm little heads for the cold weather.
I was teaching a lady crochet (she was doing great, we both got busy and I was asked to please finish it for her as it was a Christmas gift. 
Here it is


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba love that is the cutest wee toy, love the expressive eyes!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie and Bubba Love...It is good to be hearing from you once again. I agree with finding it difficult to respond when you are tired. I am half asleep reading this tonight. I keep falling asleep right now as I am reading and typing. I can't thing too clearly right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Love all the hats on here awesome job ladies ! Warm little heads for the cold weather.
> I was teaching a lady crochet (she was doing great, we both got busy and I was asked to please finish it for her as it was a Christmas gift.
> Here it is


This is so adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> We have no snow here 😀 Sounds like a green Christmas for us.
> I finally have my tree up after three weeks 😳 The new cancer pill is knocking me off my feet.


Hello Jackie lovely to hear from not so good to hear how to pills are effecting you , hope it settles down and you start to feel better soon 
That's the only trouble with the different types of treatment they effect everyone in different ways


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> This is so adorable.


It sure is , just lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bubba love that is the cutest wee toy, love the expressive eyes!


It is indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie and Bubba Love...It is good to be hearing from you once again. I agree with finding it difficult to respond when you are tired. I am half asleep reading this tonight. I keep falling asleep right now as I am reading and typing. I can't thing too clearly right now.


I was so tired last night, I could not face the glare of reading the screen, let alone responding! And we had only worked from 11 am, to past 9 pm! Not the awful hours you are expected to put in!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the nice complements. Sonja I really like your ugg boots. I would like to try to make a pair sometime. Trying to finish a pullover for my daughter and grand child (matching) finding the one heavy on my arm ,have about 31/2 inches on my daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for the nice complements. Sonja I really like your ugg boots. I would like to try to make a pair sometime. Trying to finish a pullover for my daughter and grand child (matching) finding the one heavy on my arm ,have about 31/2 inches


I think you are very brave Jackie, I would not like to be confronting that diagnosis or treatment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for the nice complements. Sonja I really like your ugg boots. I would like to try to make a pair sometime. Trying to finish a pullover for my daughter and grand child (matching) finding the one heavy on my arm ,have about 31/2 inches on my daughter.


Thank you Jackie . In the next couple of days I will pm you with how I made them then you can make them anytime you want
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie I just take one day at a time and live by my faith. I have a saviour who loves me and is walking beside me. The thing I find difficult is what the surgery has done to my body image. But it's not something people see everyday like a face or arm etc. Very hard right now to figure out what to wear. But if that's all I think I am lucky. Not being able to lift my one arm up to high is frustrating ,but this to will pass.
I am so greatful that I will not have to go through ceomo .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My tree


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I just take one day at a time and live by my faith. I have a saviour who loves me and is walking beside me. The thing I find difficult is what the surgery has done to my body image. But it's not something people see everyday like a face or arm etc. Very hard right now to figure out what to wear. But if that's all I think I am lucky. Not being able to lift my one arm up to high is frustrating ,but this to will pass.
> I am so greatful that I will not have to go through ceomo .


Does that say that you don't have to go through chemo , if so that is good news . In fact it's brilliant news .

And your tree is beautiful , just lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I just take one day at a time and live by my faith. I have a saviour who loves me and is walking beside me. The thing I find difficult is what the surgery has done to my body image. But it's not something people see everyday like a face or arm etc. Very hard right now to figure out what to wear. But if that's all I think I am lucky. Not being able to lift my one arm up to high is frustrating ,but this to will pass.
> I am so greatful that I will not have to go through ceomo .


I am sure that is a bonus- (not having the Chemo effects) - I still say you are very brave.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie. Loved Buchart Gardens, and Victoria. What a beautiful city.
Julie, glad you are back. Most likely I'll be off line this weekend as I'll be in a Buddist retreat.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes the cancer I had is rare and it does not respond to chemo, I have to watch because the drug I'm on can cause cancer.. So I will be careful to watch for signs


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, sorry the cancer tx. Is so hard on you. Love the toy.
Margaret, do not envy you deck uttering and moving. Though my new project is to declutter five things a day.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I need to declutter around here to . Have to plug my iPad in I will be back later.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jackie, sorry the cancer tx. Is so hard on you. Love the toy.
> Margaret, do not envy you deck uttering and moving. Though my new project is to declutter five things a day.


like clothing .. if you haven't used a kitchen gadget etc in last 2 years you are as well disposing of it...I cant stand clutter,and get rid of as much of it as I can on a regular basis


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's turned fairly warm here for this time of the year and further south are going to hit 18 apparently so no White Christmas for us . I've still got roses on one of the rose bushes although they are fading but considering its December they have done well
> 
> What about you Bonnie have you got snow yet ?


We will definitely have a white Christmas, only about 5 inches on the ground but we are to get a little more in the next few days. Much colder today, nasty north wind & Tonight -22C/-8F but wind chill is more. I guess I better get my real winter boots out& my warm mitts if I have to be out with Kimber

I'm 58 & dont think I've ever had a Christmas without snow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We have no snow here 😀 Sounds like a green Christmas for us.
> I finally have my tree up after three weeks 😳 The new cancer pill is knocking me off my feet.


Jackie, sorry the drugs are nasty, hope you can feel well enough to enjoy Christmas. I'm glad you are well enough to stop by, I was wondering if you were back in hospital. Take care


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will definitely have a white Christmas, only about 5 inches on the ground but we are to get a little more in the next few days. Much colder today, nasty north wind & Tonight -22C/-8F but wind chill is more. I guess I better get my real winter boots out& my warm mitts if I have to be out with Kimber
> 
> I'm 58 & dont think I've ever had a Christmas without snow


Lucky you, people think I'm wierd because they all want to travel south and somewhere warmer for Christmas were as I would travel north for the snow the further north the better. Would love to stay at. the ice hotel


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I usually want to have some snow for New Year, preferably new, clean, white, sparkling snow, and snow falling from the sky...

My dream is to be - some year, may be, some day, when I win the lottery (I never buy any tickets though, haha) somewhere on the mountains for a New Year, with lots of white snow, and clear black sky (quite not possible - to have snow falling and stars at the same time, but since I'm only dreaming any way - why not?), in a warm wooden hut, with a fire place with open fire...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> I usually want to have some snow for New Year, preferably new, clean, white, sparkling snow, and snow falling from the sky...
> 
> My dream is to be - some year, may be, some day, when I win the lottery (I never buy any tickets though, haha) somewhere on the mountains for a New Year, with lots of white snow, and clear black sky (quite not possible - to have snow falling and stars at the same time, but since I'm only dreaming any way - why not?), in a warm wooden hut, with a fire place with open fire...


Sounds perfect


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forget who asked for the recipe but here it is.

Surprise Spread

8 oz/250g cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup/125 ml sour cream
1/4 cup /50ml mayonnaise 
Beat together & spread over a 12 inch pizza pan

Scatter 2 -4oz/114g cans of small shrimp, drained over the cheese.
Spread 1 cup seafood cocktail sauce over shrimp
Top with 2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese.
Chop
1 green pepper
1 tomatoe
3 green onions
Sprinkle on top of cheese.

Serve with crackers.

This is a staple at parties here.


I made my sons favorite Chrstmas treat this mrning

Cubin Lunch ( was the name f a chocolate bar when I was a kid)

1.5 cups butterscotch chips
3 cups chocolate chips
Melt together in the microwave
Add:
1-200 g/8 oz bag of potatoe chips thst have been crisped
2 pounds peanuts- I try to buy 1/2 unsalted if I can but salted are OK too
Mix very well & put in paper muffin cups. let cool & harden. Store n a cool place.
Fills about 60 medium muffin cups.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lucky you, people think I'm wierd because they all want to travel south and somewhere warmer for Christmas were as I would travel north for the snow the further north the better. Would love to stay at. the ice hotel


If I didn't have snow at Christmas I would feel like I missed it :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the word removalist. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well David has just told me he has booked a removalist for Tuesday to take most of pur large furniture etc to store in the shed of ournew place to be.With 2 very hot days in there it is going to be fun trying to get done.
> At least come March we will have most stuff moved!
> But with Christmas coming most things close down between Christmas and New Year and straight after New Year we are having some work done to prepare this place for sale. And we are advised to have minimal stuff in the house to make it look better for sale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't clutter the bane of most knitters? --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't we all! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness she has grown - seems like she was just born. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a pretty good day. I had to do my volunteering work but was home by 2.30. DS came this afternoon and also DD and the adorable Serena. So it was a fun afternoon. Set up a little pool for her under the pergola......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was talking to heidi just yesterday and asked her if after the first of the year we could work on my place and get rid of the clutter - which we are going to do. i intend to get rid of a lot. --- sam



KateB said:


> We're not moving, but I'm determined that come the New Year I am having a clear out too.....maybe you have inspired me?!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

their tordadoes spin clockwise while ours spin counterclockwise - as does the water going down the drain. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was an old wives tale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - bubba love is back - so sorry about the cancer pill - sending you tons of healing energy - hope you are enjoying the holidays. let other do for you for a change and you take it easy. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> We have no snow here 😀 Sounds like a green Christmas for us.
> I finally have my tree up after three weeks 😳 The new cancer pill is knocking me off my feet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Love all the hats on here awesome job ladies ! Warm little heads for the cold weather.
> I was teaching a lady crochet (she was doing great, we both got busy and I was asked to please finish it for her as it was a Christmas gift.
> Here it is


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and heidi - she is always stopping at goodwill with a bag or box full of something. --- sam



agnescr said:


> like clothing .. if you haven't used a kitchen gadget etc in last 2 years you are as well disposing of it...I cant stand clutter,and get rid of as much of it as I can on a regular basis


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they both sound yummy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I forget who asked for the recipe but here it is.
> 
> Surprise Spread
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg! it turns - what a great tree. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> My tree


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry Kate but this gave me my morning laugh. I looked up hardiness zones in UK & the lowest is 7, only Victoria & Vancouver are similar to that. Officially our zone is 2 althought some plants classified as 3 will survive- I think that's because the nurseries don't want to guarantee them if they winterkill.
> 
> That's why I love going to Buchart Gardens when we go to Victoria we see something different every time & much of it things that I wouldnt get to see here.


Ok I meant they certainly weren't tropical, but I suppose your winters _are_ so much worse than ours! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We have no snow here 😀 Sounds like a green Christmas for us.
> I finally have my tree up after three weeks 😳 The new cancer pill is knocking me off my feet.


Take care and rest when your body tells you to. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Take care and rest when your body tells you to. {{{hugs}}}


Great advice. Have a good Christmas.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My tree


That is beautiful and the first revolving Christmas tree I have seen! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, I can't believe how Serena is growing, not a baby anymore.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you were just busy, I wondered when I saw no posts from you. Hope you had a nice Christmas party at the Seniors.
> 
> ...


We moved about 11 years ago- but we take it all with us. ANd most of my stash has come since then- but not all. I do for example have some UFOs from my two that I will finish for Elizabeth.

And now I really must get put for a walk before it gets too hot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so tired last night, I could not face the glare of reading the screen, let alone responding! And we had only worked from 11 am, to past 9 pm! Not the awful hours you are expected to put in!


Only from 11 to 9 !! Julie, that's enough to make anyone tired.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone interested in seeing the new Star Wars film ? My 3 sons are watching it now . I enjoyed the original ones , but not the ones were they went earlier in time . I m keen to see what they think of this one .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful tree you have! I've never seen one that rotates either. Very nice. Still don't have ours up and beginning to doubt it will get put up.

Spent all day today making beard balm and conditioning beard oil then packaging/labeling it. May get to the body butter this evening. 


Bubba Love said:


> My tree


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ok I meant they certainly weren't tropical, but I suppose your winters _are_ so much worse than ours! :lol:


I was hoping I didn't insult you :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was the one that asked for the Surprise Spread recipe; thank you for posting it. It sounds good. I will try to make it for our family get together in January.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I forget who asked for the recipe but here it is.
> 
> Surprise Spread
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd like to echo the sentiments that Sam posted. Keeping you in prayer.


thewren said:


> yeah - bubba love is back - so sorry about the cancer pill - sending you tons of healing energy - hope you are enjoying the holidays. let other do for you for a change and you take it easy. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I just take one day at a time and live by my faith. I have a saviour who loves me and is walking beside me. The thing I find difficult is what the surgery has done to my body image. But it's not something people see everyday like a face or arm etc. Very hard right now to figure out what to wear. But if that's all I think I am lucky. Not being able to lift my one arm up to high is frustrating ,but this to will pass.
> I am so greatful that I will not have to go through ceomo .


I think they have quite good bras for mastectomy patients now, when you feel well enough to shop. My mom had one in 1969, the only thing available then wasa bra with a balloon in it, every time she lifted her arms it was under her chin :roll: so glad things have improved.
It's good you can avoid chemo but hope the med's you have to take do the trick without too much complications.

Your tree is lovely. I've not seen one that rotates.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> like clothing .. if you haven't used a kitchen gadget etc in last 2 years you are as well disposing of it...I cant stand clutter,and get rid of as much of it as I can on a regular basis


I need to start following that philosophy :lol:

Is your eyesight good now?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie those look wonderful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie those look wonderful!


Thanks, I saw something similar in a magazine, then went to the $$ store, I think they cost about $5 each


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so tired last night, I could not face the glare of reading the screen, let alone responding! And we had only worked from 11 am, to past 9 pm! Not the awful hours you are expected to put in!


Those are crazy hours too! I see why you were tired. I bet Ringo missed you as well. It is good to get out and do things though. There is talk of possibly not working on Sunday this weekend which will be nice. Other than the day and a half of vacation time taken to travel to southern Ohio to close on the house, I have worked every day since we returned from our Thanksgiving weekend. Very little Christmas shopping is done and the house is a mess.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful tree you have! I've never seen one that rotates either. Very nice. Still don't have ours up and beginning to doubt it will get put up.
> 
> Spent all day today making beard balm and conditioning beard oil then packaging/labeling it. May get to the body butter this evening.


What is this body butter you are talking about?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am behind again.
I have been reading backwards to try and catch up.
BONNIE, I will sure try your recipes next year. Thank you for sharing. Glad your Christmas party at church went well. Mine sure did. I loved the pot holders. I hope to make some next year now that I will be able to get my sewing room back. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MEL, Your hats are just adorable. You are going to be keeping a lot of little heads warm and they are all so darn cute. You have a big heart for sure. I, too, have IBS but it can be controlled with diet and exercise. Yes, it can be painful but too will pass. I am praying your counseling will give you some solice.
JACKIE, So good to see you posting. Prayers ongoing for you and your recovery. I love your tree and awesome that it turns.
SONJA, dear heart, I am crushed that someone would be nasty to you. Everything that your sweet hands produce are masterpieces. God will lead you to people who truly appreciate you and the magic you produce.
FAN, I love gardenias and yours is beautiful.
Daralene, go to etsy.com and under the search box type in fabric Christmas ornaments. If you keep browing you will see gorgeous ones that are made by Horse and Buggy Coutry ball ornament. Gwen and I both spent a while last night searching for these. I tried to text her twice and it wouldnt go through so I called. I was trying to text her on her house phone!!!!! We both had a good laugh and I put her cell phone number in my phone..
Got the floors swept today and the furniture vacuumed of furbaby hair and did two loads of clothes which I folded and put away. Tomorrow I will vacuum, fix deviled eggs and Jims favorite congealed salad, and wash and fix my hair. After that I will help Jim get his sausage balls done. He has already mixed and frozen the rolls of meat/cheese mixture for his mini pizzas. Saturday we will spread the pizza mixture on thin slices of French bread (you can used little party bread but my bunch like the French better). We will also fix pig in a blankets then. We have a shrimp ring to add to the festivities and the kids bring all the finger foods they are preparing. Kelsey always brings Texas Torte and her homemade Peanut Brittle. I know Angies David will probably make a cheese dip and Jim is making a cheese dip. Allyson is surprising us with her contributions. 
Allysons husband comes home tomorrow. He has been working in China for the past four months.
After our family get together I am freezing all the sweets. My book on the Fast Metabolism Diet the doctor wants me on should be here tomorrow and I have got to get started. My Pt will start in Jan so the activity should help too.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jackie . In the next couple of days I will pm you with how I made them then you can make them anytime you want
> Sonja


Would you be willing to PM me as well with how to make those adorable Uggs? I would appreciate it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I love the word removal it's too. Let's see:
Remove. Move. Rove. Over. Love. Lover. Moral. Mole role. Vole. Ova. Oval......fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Would you be willing to PM me as well with how to make those adorable Uggs? I would appreciate it.


I would love to share with you Mary it will be over the week end sometime as I'm going to be at my sons most of tomorrow


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Love all the hats on here awesome job ladies ! Warm little heads for the cold weather.
> I was teaching a lady crochet (she was doing great, we both got busy and I was asked to please finish it for her as it was a Christmas gift.
> Here it is


That is so cute. You are a good person to finish it for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I just take one day at a time and live by my faith. I have a saviour who loves me and is walking beside me. The thing I find difficult is what the surgery has done to my body image. But it's not something people see everyday like a face or arm etc. Very hard right now to figure out what to wear. But if that's all I think I am lucky. Not being able to lift my one arm up to high is frustrating ,but this to will pass.
> I am so greatful that I will not have to go through ceomo .


Thinking of you and sending you all kinds of healing energy. I'm hoping there is a support group to help you through this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful tree you have! I've never seen one that rotates either. Very nice. Still don't have ours up and beginning to doubt it will get put up.
> 
> Spent all day today making beard balm and conditioning beard oil then packaging/labeling it. May get to the body butter this evening.


I missed it. What page is it on?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I finished the cowl for my nephew's girlfriend but forgot to take a picture before I wrapped it. Darn. It turned out quite nice, I think. I'm still working on the slouch hat for my nephew. Hope I get it done in time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I need to be on the declutter list as well. In my free time, I will have to do a bit of that. I get 4 days off for Christmas and possibly 4 days off for New Years so that will give me an opportunity to work on that. 

Tonight the boys and I took the gifts to Bella's family. The parents were able to take the gifts to their bedroom without watchful eyes of the children. They did peak inside one of the bags and were so pleased with what they saw. The bag they peaked into was what the boys did on their own. They really did a wonderful job picking out gifts for the 3 youngest children. I think we had 3 bags of gifts and a bag of snacks, tape to wrap gifts, 3 rolls of gift wrap, tissue boxes with the "Frozen" characters which will go in Bella's room. There was also a box with marshmallows, hot chocolate, goldfish crackers as well as other crackers and then some cookies that the son with egg allergy can eat. For the parents, we provided a nice box of chocolates which came from France. Overall, the parents were delighted. They were hoping to shop tonight as they had no food in the house due to their time sitting at the hospital with Bella. I also gifted some hand painted sea horse magnets for the refrigerator. They were made by the same lady who painted the white elephant rock that Caren got at KAP. Tomorrow the lady is planning on bringing me a hand painted item with a dolphin to take to Faith. Her wish trip was last summer and she wanted to swim with the dolphins, so I asked if there was a chance I could get a dolphin painting of some sort. I got the sea horses as a Christmas gift from our office party today. I regifted them to Bella's family. They really love them.

I did not see Bella tonight as she was in her room. She has a little more energy today, but still very tired. She is on IV antibiotics until after Christmas in hopes of her being home for Christmas. Her parents explained more of what is going on with her which is getting more and more grim. The family will be going to Chicago for a second opinion for some of her future medical decisions. There is talk of possibly doing a pace maker for the heart and doing a tracheotomy. The infection that put her into the hospital for the past several days is being caused by her bladder never fully emptying. This is part of her autotomic(sp?) neurological problem. The mom did say that they want to know what the possible life span will be with this problem that their daughter has before deciding to do the pace maker and tracheotomy. They would rather give quality of life rather than quantity of life. I love this little girl and her family, but I so understand what they are saying after what we endured with our boys. Knowing that Bella's time on earth probably isn't going to be very long, I am so pleased with the boys for what they did for her Christmas. She will be delighted with the gifts and they are gifts she can use on those days when she is not well enough to be out of her bed. That was one of the requirements that I asked the boys to consider when selecting a gift for her. 

I did get several compliments on both of the boys from store personnel this week. It is a joy to hear the pharmacist complimenting me on how polite and courteous my son is. Another store manager told me it is a shame if people don't take the time to get to know my boys because they are funny, caring and compassionate men. I am so glad that the boys make good impressions on people. They are a delight to be with at home as well. They are kind to one another which is a requirement to live at home as adults and so helpful. 

Sorry about the book tonight. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning so time for me to get out a few emails and then off to sleep. 

Keep those beautiful flower pictures coming. They make me feel warm just looking at them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I would love to share with you Mary it will be over the week end sometime as I'm going to be at my sons most of tomorrow


Enjoy the time with your son. I know I won't be ready to try the pattern for a few days as I have to get DS#1's fingerless mitts done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's not a myth, I have been to northern hemisphere and the water does go the opposite way down the drain, compared to Southern Hemisphere.
> An interesting phenomenon though.


Then I've never really been convinced I could see a difference. 
But after reading Bonnies post I did some checking of Google and they all seemed to say that it makes no difference. Which way the water goes is affected by all types of factors and from the same plug hole it will sometimes swirl clockwise, anticlockwise or even straight down. 
But wind is on a much bigger scale and is impacted.
As to the reliabilty of each of the articles etc I have no idea. But surely someone somewhere must have written a PhD on this important topic? What a great way to see the world!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie, your jars are beautiful! Very professional looking.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Bonnie, your jars are beautiful! Very professional looking.


Agreed. Lovely gifts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> like clothing .. if you haven't used a kitchen gadget etc in last 2 years you are as well disposing of it...I cant stand clutter,and get rid of as much of it as I can on a regular basis


Ah but who knows whether it might not come is useful later? But a lot also gets stored and never used I will admit.
Troubl eis our case we are doing it so quickly that I don't have a lot of time to sort it out as I go. Maybe as I unpack? Doubt it.
My UFOs are going to get use 30 years after starting some of them. Others not as long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lucky you, people think I'm wierd because they all want to travel south and somewhere warmer for Christmas were as I would travel north for the snow the further north the better. Would love to stay at. the ice hotel


North to snow for me too. A long way north as a short north would give me tropical weather. Which while I complain about our heat is not every day. The tropics on the other hand are humid everday even if the temperatures don't get as high.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I usually want to have some snow for New Year, preferably new, clean, white, sparkling snow, and snow falling from the sky...
> 
> My dream is to be - some year, may be, some day, when I win the lottery (I never buy any tickets though, haha) somewhere on the mountains for a New Year, with lots of white snow, and clear black sky (quite not possible - to have snow falling and stars at the same time, but since I'm only dreaming any way - why not?), in a warm wooden hut, with a fire place with open fire...


Now that sounds lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have just returned from a lovely outing with my dear friend who has the farm re lamb photo I posted. We had a yummy lunch then went shopping for a gift for her mother, and I ended up buying this gorgeous shrub. So here is another addition to my ever changing flower garden. I picked her some roses and gardenias which made the car smell divine. 
We will have to just have differing opinions re the way the water flows, no sense making a big deal of it! As long as it keeps flowing and our beautiful earth produces flowers we can enjoy forever.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> omg! it turns - what a great tree. --- sam


David looked as if I was an idiot when I told someone had a turning tree- and what a good idea it was asyou could see all the decorations. His sloution ws to walk around it- how I wondered when they are usually in a corner. Anyway the decision as to whether we put up a tree this year was settled by moving so much stuff next year.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I usually want to have some snow for New Year, preferably new, clean, white, sparkling snow, and snow falling from the sky...
> 
> My dream is to be - some year, may be, some day, when I win the lottery (I never buy any tickets though, haha) somewhere on the mountains for a New Year, with lots of white snow, and clear black sky (quite not possible - to have snow falling and stars at the same time, but since I'm only dreaming any way - why not?), in a warm wooden hut, with a fire place with open fire...


What a romantic picture you have painted. I'm just the opposite: I don't like mountains especially, and snow and cold weather are best left to the post cards. I am more of a sandy beach with palm tree kind of person. However, I hope you get your wish some day!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A busy bumble bee in the snapdragon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

siouxann said:


> What a romantic picture you have painted. I'm just the opposite: I don't like mountains especially, and snow and cold weather are best left to the post cards. I am more of a sandy beach with palm tree kind of person. However, I hope you get your wish some day!!


I am with you on the sandy beaches!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, you and the boys did a wonderful thing for Bella and her family. You are a good example to many.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My tree


Your tree is exquisite! It looks like something out of a fairy tale.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Jackie, sending you thoughts and prayers as you deal with your diagnosis and the remedy. Peace be with you.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jackie, sorry the cancer tx. Is so hard on you. Love the toy.
> Margaret, do not envy you deck uttering and moving. Though my new project is to declutter five things a day.


I have so much to declutter, I don't know where to begin. The church had a sale and a silent auction before Thanksgiving and I was able to donate a lot of stuff there, but I still have tons of stuff that needs to go. Just sitting here looking at it depresses me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Only from 11 to 9 !! Julie, that's enough to make anyone tired.


I thought the same thing-it's a long time and especially if youaren't used to it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Love all the hats on here awesome job ladies ! Warm little heads for the cold weather.
> I was teaching a lady crochet (she was doing great, we both got busy and I was asked to please finish it for her as it was a Christmas gift.
> Here it is


How CUTE!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30pm and just getting here now. 
Counseling appt went well. Dealt with some grieving today and the emotional after math of the strokes.
Stopped at the lab and had blood drawn today and I have an appt with my dr tomorrow so hope to find out what is the verdict of my hospital trip Saturday night.

Tired so I will head to bed. Ttyt.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's not a myth, I have been to northern hemisphere and the water does go the opposite way down the drain, compared to Southern Hemisphere.
> An interesting phenomenon though.


Water going down the drain in my sink will rotate in either direction, depending on which side of the drain I've turned the spout. Bath can do the same thing, depending on where I stand and place my feet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes. I had a pretty good day. I had to do my volunteering work but was home by 2.30. DS came this afternoon and also DD and the adorable Serena. So it was a fun afternoon. Set up a little pool for her under the pergola......


What a sweetheart Serena is! She must bring you lots of pleasure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the word removalist. --- sam


Is that becuase it sounds good or is a new word to you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


They sure should pass muster- they look great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those are crazy hours too! I see why you were tired. I bet Ringo missed you as well. It is good to get out and do things though. There is talk of possibly not working on Sunday this weekend which will be nice. Other than the day and a half of vacation time taken to travel to southern Ohio to close on the house, I have worked every day since we returned from our Thanksgiving weekend. Very little Christmas shopping is done and the house is a mess.


Sounds crazy to me- and unsafe as how can you work properly when you work hours like that?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I made pot holders with rectangles rather than triangles to try to show off pictures in the fabric, here are some if the 13 pr I did


The pot holders are gorgeous! Do you line them with heat-retardant fabric or just batting? They look like something the church could use for their next fundraiser sale.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are some large hail stones - do you get many tornadoes in australia? --- sam


Bit late joining the conversation again. Too many Christmas parties!

Re tornadoes in Australia, no Sam, we don't get many at all, just occasional violent wind storms like this latest one in Kurnell. When you see the destruction caused to so many homes, it really is a miracle nobody was killed. We do get cyclones in summer across the north of the country. They are like the hurricanes they get in the Bahamas and southern parts of the US.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Music and dancing sure does sound like a lot of fun Martina ☺
> 
> Made these 2 tonight. Have another on the needles.👍


What cute hats you made! However do you manage to make two in a single evening? Are they premie size? Even then it would take me forever to do just one. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a terrible decision for Bella's parents to have to make. But quantity is so much more impritant for Bella. She sounds happy enough most of the time now but it must be a very tough life for her. Mind you she has never known anything better and is not old enough yet I guess to compare herself to others.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam . My heart wasn't in finishing these as I had a bit of a nasty run in with one of the ladies  resulting in that I will no longer donate to this charity
> I went one last time this morning to donate these two sets as I promised I would . But it's ok as I am now going to donate to two other charities instead so all is well again


What a beautiful set of cap and booties!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Bonnie, your jars are beautiful! Very professional looking.


Thank you but I think you didn't look too close


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just returned from a lovely outing with my dear friend who has the farm re lamb photo I posted. We had a yummy lunch then went shopping for a gift for her mother, and I ended up buying this gorgeous shrub. So here is another addition to my ever changing flower garden. I picked her some roses and gardenias which made the car smell divine.
> We will have to just have differing opinions re the way the water flows, no sense making a big deal of it! As long as it keeps flowing and our beautiful earth produces flowers we can enjoy forever.


Beautiful, I've seen those astromeria in bouquets from the florist. So many beautiful plants in the world & I agree as long as the water flows so we can grow them.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

nicho said:


> To take a break from the plain garter stitch squares I have been knitting for our charity blankets, I tried my hand at knitting some simple Christmas decorations. Not as fancy as some I have seen on here, but OK for this year. Then at craft group, some one was doing some beaded decorations so I tried my hand at that too. First attempt at beading, so pretty simple. Maybe next year I'll try something more challenging. Or maybe not. With my increasingly bad eyesight and arthritic hands, beadwork is very hard work for me. Or maybe I am just creatively challenged!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone is coping with the countdown to Christmas. If you have the time, happy knitting.
> 
> Hugs from Denise


Those are really cute ornaments. They would look nice on a tree all of their own. I can't do such small things but I love them. If this is your first attempt, you did very well!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A busy bumble bee in the snapdragon.


 :thumbup: those I can grow   I even had some mini ones last year that bloomed way into October - they were called toadflax but the flowers were like tiny snapdragons.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I forget who had asked if u has donated the hats yet. I haven't been able to yet. But here they all are together.☺


WOW!! Those hats are great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I am with you on the sandy beaches!


That wouldn't be Christmas but I'll take it in January :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The pot holders are gorgeous! Do you line them with heat-retardant fabric or just batting? They look like something the church could use for their next fundraiser sale.


I had some leftover quilted fabric I wanted to use up so I didn't add more batting as the squares are folded in 1/2 & then layered so I thought they were thick enough. I've now run out of quilted stuff so will use the fire retardant batting when I do more. My friend gave me a set without batting & I haven't burned my fingers yet. They are pretty quick to make once you've done a few so would be great for a fund raiser.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a terrible decision for Bella's parents to have to make. But quantity is so much more impritant for Bella. She sounds happy enough most of the time now but it must be a very tough life for her. Mind you she has never known anything better and is not old enough yet I guess to compare herself to others.


Yes, such a sad situation for the whole family. Mary you & your family are a Godsend to them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope you have a great day with your son.

Melody, cute hats. Hope you get some answers at the doctor tomorrow. I'm glad the counselling is helping you feel better about things.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie, your gifts are lovely. I would love one so they should do.

Mary, you are such an angel. Your boys are wonderful young men because of the way they were raised. What horrible decision this poor couple has to make but fully understand their concerns.

Denise, I loved your ornaments.

Fan, you have shown us some gorgeous flowers.

I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Only from 11 to 9 !! Julie, that's enough to make anyone tired.


 :thumbup: I am still feeling the effects- I could not use the comfy chair for much of that time- and my hip plays up, then. Meaning sitting is not the most comfortable thing to do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those are crazy hours too! I see why you were tired. I bet Ringo missed you as well. It is good to get out and do things though. There is talk of possibly not working on Sunday this weekend which will be nice. Other than the day and a half of vacation time taken to travel to southern Ohio to close on the house, I have worked every day since we returned from our Thanksgiving weekend. Very little Christmas shopping is done and the house is a mess.


 :thumbup: Hoping you do get a break again soon!

I am going to have to retreat again myself- my hip is playing up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I had an email from my brother who is in NZ for a month or so asking me to post them soemthing that they left behind. Today I got a phone call from NZ post- no such number on the road given. And as I had only my brothers name she didn't know who it was for. Was very impressed with the efforts she went to to get the parcel delivered. Now to see if he will get my email so he can ring her back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Hoping you do get a break again soon!
> 
> I am going to have to retreat again myself- my hip is playing up.


Hope the hip settles down after the efforts of yeasterday.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> omg! it turns - what a great tree. --- sam


Yes I seen one at a friends and told my family I was looking for the turning base my nephew found one when he was in the states and brought three of them home two went to my two sisters and one for me 👏🏻👏🏻😀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - i love candles. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Siouxann, my DH is a true hoarder but I've done my part. I keep cluttering and hope at least I can have the front of the house, my bedroom, and craft room clutter free. Can't tell you how many times I've donated to thrift stores and library and DH brings them back home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope your hip feels better soon.
Mel, praying for you. I will probably not be on computer til Sunday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the alstroemerias s beautiful as is the gardinia. --- sam


Fan said:


> I have just returned from a lovely outing with my dear friend who has the farm re lamb photo I posted. We had a yummy lunch then went shopping for a gift for her mother, and I ended up buying this gorgeous shrub. So here is another addition to my ever changing flower garden. I picked her some roses and gardenias which made the car smell divine.
> We will have to just have differing opinions re the way the water flows, no sense making a big deal of it! As long as it keeps flowing and our beautiful earth produces flowers we can enjoy forever.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, it's another gardenia but that's ok!
Sassafras if my husband hoarded like that, I would seriously take the things for donating as far away as possible, like another state!!!!! Somewhere he couldn't possibly find them again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i understand the feeling - heidi said she would help me after the first of the year to get my place straightened up which will definitely make me feel better. --- sam



siouxann said:


> I have so much to declutter, I don't know where to begin. The church had a sale and a silent auction before Thanksgiving and I was able to donate a lot of stuff there, but I still have tons of stuff that needs to go. Just sitting here looking at it depresses me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a new word - it's just not one i would have thought of for what you mean - it really is a unique word for what i would call movers.



darowil said:


> Is that becuase it sounds good or is a new word to you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey siouxann - what's happening out your way? always good to hear from you. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Bonnie, your jars are beautiful! Very professional looking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the hip settles down after the efforts of yeasterday.


I was out walking again today- so it is even less comfortable now, although I've just swallowed a couple of Paracode- so that will have an effect soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope your hip feels better soon.
> Mel, praying for you. I will probably not be on computer til Sunday.


Thanks Joy- still pretty bad- Hope you enjoy your retreat!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone interested in seeing the new Star Wars film ? My 3 sons are watching it now . I enjoyed the original ones , but not the ones were they went earlier in time . I m keen to see what they think of this one .


I am going to go see it. I have heard mixed reviews, it will be interesting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


Those are lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Star Wars broke our box office records, on first showing last night here in NZ.
Everyone loved it, saying its the best ever, will be definitely seeing it over the holidays, always been a favourite of ours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a new word - it's just not one i would have thought of for what you mean - it really is a unique word for what i would call movers.


Like our word better- I hadn't ever thought of it but it is agood word and much more interesting than movers.

Sam really can't you take this heat from me? 44 (111) tomorrow. Have had the airconditioner on for most of the day- and will be on even earlier tomorrow I think. Works better if we have it on before it gets too hot- it just can't cope with trying to cool down a very hot house.

Sunday should be much cooler though back hot (but not quite this bad) by Christmas Eve. Looks like Christmas Day will be cooler- but with a small amount of rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been wondering if anyone would notice! Just been so busy with the lead up to Christmas and also my responsibilities for the Seniors Club- that took many hours yesterday- so I've just been reading to catch up! Glad you had a good day, Cathy, and belated wishes from me!


 :thumbup: Thanks Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Serena is growing up so fast and just as cute as can be. How does she react to the Christmas decorations? I imagine it will be a fun Christmas with her.


She has been pretty good with decorations as far as I know. I have Christmas teddies and stuff toys that she is allowed to play with when she is here. She hasnt been to see Santa yet.... could be interesting LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Bubba love that is the cutest wee toy, love the expressive eyes!


Ditto.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so tired last night, I could not face the glare of reading the screen, let alone responding! And we had only worked from 11 am, to past 9 pm! Not the awful hours you are expected to put in!


Golly that is a VERY long day....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie I just take one day at a time and live by my faith. I have a saviour who loves me and is walking beside me. The thing I find difficult is what the surgery has done to my body image. But it's not something people see everyday like a face or arm etc. Very hard right now to figure out what to wear. But if that's all I think I am lucky. Not being able to lift my one arm up to high is frustrating ,but this to will pass.
> I am so greatful that I will not have to go through ceomo .


You have a great attitude. All the best with your treatment.

I love your tree.... gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Joy (desert) I would just like to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY &#128144;&#127881;&#127882;&#127874;
I hope you have a lovely day and a wonderful weekend away at your retreat 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I need to be on the declutter list as well. In my free time, I will have to do a bit of that. I get 4 days off for Christmas and possibly 4 days off for New Years so that will give me an opportunity to work on that.
> 
> Tonight the boys and I took the gifts to Bella's family. The parents were able to take the gifts to their bedroom without watchful eyes of the children. They did peak inside one of the bags and were so pleased with what they saw. The bag they peaked into was what the boys did on their own. They really did a wonderful job picking out gifts for the 3 youngest children. I think we had 3 bags of gifts and a bag of snacks, tape to wrap gifts, 3 rolls of gift wrap, tissue boxes with the "Frozen" characters which will go in Bella's room. There was also a box with marshmallows, hot chocolate, goldfish crackers as well as other crackers and then some cookies that the son with egg allergy can eat. For the parents, we provided a nice box of chocolates which came from France. Overall, the parents were delighted. They were hoping to shop tonight as they had no food in the house due to their time sitting at the hospital with Bella. I also gifted some hand painted sea horse magnets for the refrigerator. They were made by the same lady who painted the white elephant rock that Caren got at KAP. Tomorrow the lady is planning on bringing me a hand painted item with a dolphin to take to Faith. Her wish trip was last summer and she wanted to swim with the dolphins, so I asked if there was a chance I could get a dolphin painting of some sort. I got the sea horses as a Christmas gift from our office party today. I regifted them to Bella's family. They really love them.
> 
> ...


I loved reading your book Mary . Very sad to hear about the tough decisions that Bellas parents are facing and hope that they find the strength to help them through ,it's fantastic that they have friends like you and your sons Mary to help them. I'm glad you get compliments from people about your sons you and your husband have done a good job of helping them grow into fine young men and they obviously love and respect you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


They are lovely Bonnie , will make beautiful gifts


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was hoping I didn't insult you :lol:


Absolutely not!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> A busy bumble bee in the snapdragon.


That's a beautiful snapdragon Fan looks nice and healthy like the rest of your plant s . Do you get enough rain there to keep your garden green or do you need to water constantly . I always think of New Zealand like Australia hot dry summers but maybe not as New Zealand is smaller and made up of islands so maybe more prone to different weather systems . Will have to look it up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I missed it. What page is it on?


Bubba's tree is on page 43, Liz. It's a download.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> I have so much to declutter, I don't know where to begin. The church had a sale and a silent auction before Thanksgiving and I was able to donate a lot of stuff there, but I still have tons of stuff that needs to go. Just sitting here looking at it depresses me.


I too need to declutter ive let things go this last year so I think it's going to be a New Years resolution , maybe like someone said a few things at a time


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Pacer, you and the boys did a wonderful thing for Bella and her family. You are a good example to many.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> They sure should pass muster- they look great


 :thumbup: (Bonnie's candles)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a new word - it's just not one i would have thought of for what you mean - it really is a unique word for what i would call movers.


We talk about "flitting" when we mean moving home, and our removalists are removal men.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Joy (desert) I would just like to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> I hope you have a lovely day and a wonderful weekend away at your retreat
> Sonja


Happy Birthday indeed Joy- have a lovely day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We talk about "flitting" when we mean moving home, and our removalists are removal men.


'flitting' here means leaving without telling anyone- usually because you owe rent.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> 'flitting' here means leaving without telling anyone- usually because you owe rent.


That's a moonlit flit here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> What a beautiful set of cap and booties!


Thats nice of you to say thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope you have a great day with your son.
> 
> Melody, cute hats. Hope you get some answers at the doctor tomorrow. I'm glad the counselling is helping you feel better about things.


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to go see it. I have heard mixed reviews, it will be interesting.


Sons loved it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Star Wars broke our box office records, on first showing last night here in NZ.
> Everyone loved it, saying its the best ever, will be definitely seeing it over the holidays, always been a favourite of ours.


Yes it's broke box office records here to. They were selling a ticket every second , and have had to put on extra showings


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


Very nice Bonnie! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was out walking again today- so it is even less comfortable now, although I've just swallowed a couple of Paracode- so that will have an effect soon.


I hope you get a good nights sleep and you dont have as pain tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Like our word better- I hadn't ever thought of it but it is agood word and much more interesting than movers.
> 
> Sam really can't you take this heat from me? 44 (111) tomorrow. Have had the airconditioner on for most of the day- and will be on even earlier tomorrow I think. Works better if we have it on before it gets too hot- it just can't cope with trying to cool down a very hot house.
> 
> Sunday should be much cooler though back hot (but not quite this bad) by Christmas Eve. Looks like Christmas Day will be cooler- but with a small amount of rain.


 :shock: 44c is just beyond it! We were supposed to have 35c today and got to 28c so it was good. Tomorrow 41c, Sunday 35c with cool change later on. Hopefully you get that cool change tomorrow night then send it straight directly here please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Joy (desert) I would just like to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> I hope you have a lovely day and a wonderful weekend away at your retreat
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Joy... enjoy your day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful snapdragon Fan looks nice and healthy like the rest of your plant s . Do you get enough rain there to keep your garden green or do you need to water constantly . I always think of New Zealand like Australia hot dry summers but maybe not as New Zealand is smaller and made up of islands so maybe more prone to different weather systems . Will have to look it up


Very very dry in my part of Oz at the moment. Garden beds and pots need watering every day or two just now. My front and back yards are crunchy brown and cracks and dust. Dreadful. Would like to put decent lawn down but that is at the bottom of the list and cant be afforded. So brown and dust it is .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sugar, Margaret and Kate, thank you for birthday wishes. Kate love the Buddha.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: 44c is just beyond it! We were supposed to have 35c today and got to 28c so it was good. Tomorrow 41c, Sunday 35c with cool change later on. Hopefully you get that cool change tomorrow night then send it straight directly here please.


As long as you can have it and I can have very willing to share- but otherwise I think we deserve it more :-D :-D :-D 
After 44 Saturday 26 Sunday will be cold.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sugar, Margaret and Kate, thank you for birthday wishes. Kate love the Buddha.


You are welcome Joy have a lovely weekend 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very very dry in my part of Oz at the moment. Garden beds and pots need watering every day or two just now. My front and back yards are crunchy brown and cracks and dust. Dreadful. Would like to put decent lawn down but that is at the bottom of the list and cant be afforded. So brown and dust it is .


Pity you couldn't get a lot of rain at night time to give everywhere a good soaking . It's amazing how quick every thing starts sprouting after a good downpour


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am here and I am caught up. Another good night of sleep and I am up and on the ball. I am expecting a call at 9 ish. Another to make for 10 ish. Dr appt at 11:45am and hoping to get the rest of my Christmas shopping done. Working on a preemie hat for my friend. Her great grand daughter was born Tuesday I believe and weighed 4 lbs and 7oz.

Much love to you all. Will catch up later.

Happy birthday Joy &#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127885;

Jackie sorry to hear the pill you have been taking is making you feel so poorly. 

Going to look for the turning tree. &#128077;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Desert Joy, 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY and may it be glorious and special. Each day is such a gift. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sugar, Margaret and Kate, thank you for birthday wishes. Kate love the Buddha.


Happy birthday from me hope you have a great day xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joy. Just popping in for a minute to check in with my friends. I'll have to catch up later; I'm off to pull 500 records of employee data to make sure it's all correct--wish me (or the reporting system) luck.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pity you couldn't get a lot of rain at night time to give everywhere a good soaking . It's amazing how quick every thing starts sprouting after a good downpour


Especially the weeds :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I too need to declutter ive let things go this last year so I think it's going to be a New Years resolution , maybe like someone said a few things at a time


I'm in the middle of decluttering. The little I have done feels so good but I must admit, coming home to the rest of the cluttered house was not fun. Overwhelming. Think I will just pick one little spot and work on that till it is done instead of thinking of the whole house. Yes, few things at a time works for me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 'flitting' here means leaving without telling anyone- usually because you owe rent.


& here it means running from place to place without staying long. Do we really all speak the same language?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a moonlit flit here!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & here it means running from place to place without staying long. Do we really all speak the same language?


It means moving from one house to another where I am from!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Joy!


What a perfect card, Kate.

Have a very Happy Birthday, Joy & hope you enjoy your retreat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's today's free pattern from Tin Can knits, thought some who like to knit for babies would like it.( actually I just noticed it has all sizes, baby to adult, like most of their patterns so people get their money's worth)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mukluks-6


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, hope you get answers.

Julie, so sorry to hear things are acting up so much and still in pain. This getting older has some wonderful parts but also parts that are hard to deal with. 11am to 9pm is a very long day. Too long.

That heat in Australia must be unbearable. Take care trying to work, move, etc. Must be deadly for many older people with no air-conditioning and so hard on babies. Thinking of all of you as you deal with this and also those dealing with winter storms and unbearable cold.

Bubba Love, you are dealing with so much right now and on top of it all, not feeling well with the medication. Sending you healing wishes and hope it is all soon worth it. The sooner the better.

My heart goes out to Bella's family. I can't imagine having to make that choice but I know as hard as it is, they are putting what is best for Bella first. Pacer, how loving you and your family have been. This is what helps them get through the hard parts. Good friends are Angels during times like this. How wonderful to get such great compliments on your sons. :thumbup: The kind of person one is, is truly what I consider success. One is given talents but who they are is really what counts with me. I try and teach my family this. No matter what they achieve, it is who they are inside that counts.

Rookie, a lot of responsibility. Part of it must be fun and parts not so fun. Getting ready for Christmas at the same time....wow, but knowing you, things are already done or nearly so.

Thank you to someone who gave the page for the turning tree. I'm going to look now. Found....I love it and how beautifully decorated. Putting me in the mood for sure. When we get a new tree I would love one of those. Of course that means I have to decorate all the way around. 

Wonderful to be away and stay in hotels and especially wonderful to be with my sister, but so glad to be back in our own place. Long trip yesterday as we stopped off and had lunch with friends on our way so had to drive in the dark and got the work traffic in Buffalo. My dear sweet brother who has some brain damage since birth had quite a day playing Santa. He and his wife who are both rather innocents decided to visit one of the schools and he waved in the windows in his Santa costume just so thrilled to see all the children so happy and rushing to the window. Well, as they pulled away from the school in their car, dear Santa and his wife were surrounded by 3 police cars. He had no idea he was doing something wrong and scared him half to death. He had no ID as he was in costume and his wife was driving. (They have never had an accident, so better drivers than most.) After this I am amazed he came to the party in costume and in fact, pleased that he even came. It is really bothering him and he is already in a very bad state since mom died. I knew in years gone by when I wasn't able to be home, he had played Santa, but this year Santa almost spent Christmas in jail. We had to rescue him toward the end of the night. He was turning purple from over heating and he wouldn't take his hat off because there were children there. Finally when everyone insisted he took his hat off or he would have probably passed out, which would have been worse for the children. What a sweet guy. If you can imagine Forest Gump going and playing Santa for the kids at the school I imagine it would have been the same scene. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Friday morning here, and happy birthday to Desert Joy!

I put the pork roast for the tamales in the crock pot, and DD and I are going to try and get those done this evening. We'd originally planned to do it tomorrow, but we now have a family lunch scheduled, so working around that. The tree did get put up and my shopping is done except for stocking stuffers; I'm waiting on one last package, but I'm still not much in the spirit...

Chilblains have developed on my toes already this winter. Blerg. I get them every year but I never get used to it! Just part of the Raynaud's issues.

Today is also clean up files from the semester and make sure data is all where it should be, so I relate to Rookie there. May all computers and systems work as they should!

Wrapping those with health issues in healing thoughts & sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Friday morning here, and happy birthday to Desert Joy!
> 
> I put the pork roast for the tamales in the crock pot, and DD and I are going to try and get those done this evening. We'd originally planned to do it tomorrow, but we now have a family lunch scheduled, so working around that. The tree did get put up and my shopping is done except for stocking stuffers; I'm waiting on one last package, but I'm still not much in the spirit...
> 
> ...


Oooh, hope those chilblains aren't too painful. Good luck with the cleaning up of files and hoping the Christmas mood hits soon. I think so many of us are just so busy preparing that until we actually are done with the work, we don't feel festive. I just can't imagine dealing with everything right now but at least am ahead of the game at this point. Look at Bubba's tree and it will help with inspiration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wanted to catch up but must get knitting. Still don't have the thumb on the 2nd mitten or the face. :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, hope those chilblains aren't too painful. Good luck with the cleaning up of files and hoping the Christmas mood hits soon. I think so many of us are just so busy preparing that until we actually are done with the work, we don't feel festive. I just can't imagine dealing with everything right now but at least am ahead of the game at this point. Look at Bubba's tree and it will help with inspiration.


Thanks for the good thoughts, and at least the toes are not itching (and I hope I didn't just jinx myself!). I think part of the problem this year is that I'm _not_ terribly busy with Christmas stuff--just other stuff--I'm not doing as much this year (we are not hosting dinner), so I feel somewhat adrift. Today is the last official day of the semester, so maybe having more time to do other things will help. I guess we'll see.

I really am going to work now! :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, Daralene, Agnes, Rookie and Bonnie, thank you for birthday wishes.
Daralene, what a eautiful family. Love your belief it's what a person is inside that is important. I get too overwhelmed if I think of declutter going the whole house. But I can handle and take pleasure in declutter ink a drawer, some shoes or clothes or books or craft items.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly that is a VERY long day....


It is when you are feeling sore, especially!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 'flitting' here means leaving without telling anyone- usually because you owe rent.


apparently the people before me did a literal 'mid-night flit' I found out they owed thousands around the neighbourhood- even had a call from the Bailiff (while I was away in Peka Peka.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get a good nights sleep and you dont have as pain tomorrow.


Thanks Cathy! I did sleep ok on an extra dose- after I had watched my new DVD of the 6th Season of Downton Abbey. will take my morning meds, and head back to bed for a bit, I think.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! I did sleep ok on an extra dose- after I had watched my new DVD of the 6th Season of Downton Abbey. will take my morning meds, and head back to bed for a bit, I think.


Yes, rest Julie and in future make sure you don't have to sit in an uncomfortable chair for so long. Make a fuss if necessary, even if you would rather not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, hope you get answers.
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear things are acting up so much and still in pain. This getting older has some wonderful parts but also parts that are hard to deal with. 11am to 9pm is a very long day. Too long.
> 
> ...


Is that your whole family, Daralene?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, rest Julie and in future make sure you don't have to sit in an uncomfortable chair for so long. Make a fuss if necessary, even if you would rather not.


I didn't have much option- and Kiri (the seniors President is a real terrier when she starts a task she won't stop- I was yawning as obviously as possible by the end!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty!


Bonnie7591 said:


> One of today's projects, do you think they will pass? I just wanted some small gifts for DHs cousins, 3 have real candles & the other 2 are battery ones. I was planning to glue the cedar to the sides of the jar. I know I bought spray adhesive but darned if I can find it :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is like a lotion only thicker and creamy. Very easy to make. Do a google search on body butters or easy body butters. I'm making several frangrances using different essential oils and varying oils such as coconut, jojoba, sweet almond, etc.



pacer said:


> What is this body butter you are talking about?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Betty! I want to know more about this fast metabolism diet book when you get it. I'm about to go work on some of the body butters I'm making. Really need to have picked up some larger containers but will ake do with what I did get. Wish I could get your Jim here to make some goodies. I still have no tree up and no inside decortions. Just too much "making of gifts" and I'm so much slower than years past. Will make do with what gets done. Loved our chats the other night.



Bulldog said:


> I am behind again.
> I have been reading backwards to try and catch up.
> BONNIE, I will sure try your recipes next year. Thank you for sharing. Glad your Christmas party at church went well. Mine sure did. I loved the pot holders. I hope to make some next year now that I will be able to get my sewing room back. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MEL, Your hats are just adorable. You are going to be keeping a lot of little heads warm and they are all so darn cute. You have a big heart for sure. I, too, have IBS but it can be controlled with diet and exercise. Yes, it can be painful but too will pass. I am praying your counseling will give you some solice.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I have tried to put my crocheted name I made for Allyson. I have gotten up for three days now and it is still not there. So disappointing.

I have been skimming as I am so busy and see I have missed commenting on a few things.

Cathy, I hope you had a wonderful birthday. Our little Serena is growing so fast and just a little doll.

Joy, a very happy birthday to you. May it be everything you would want it to be.

Mel, sounds like you are gonna be busy today. Hope you stop and rest periodically.

Daralene, what a wonderful family picture.

Off to get work done. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras *Happy Birthday!


Swedenme said:


> Joy (desert) I would just like to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎂
> I hope you have a lovely day and a wonderful weekend away at your retreat
> Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, Daralene, Agnes, Rookie and Bonnie, thank you for birthday wishes.
> Daralene, what a eautiful family. Love your belief it's what a person is inside that is important. I get too overwhelmed if I think of declutter going the whole house. But I can handle and take pleasure in declutter ink a drawer, some shoes or clothes or books or craft items.


Saw where you are going on retreat in someone else's post. Hope it is just what is needed, which of course, it will be. :wink:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rr


Bulldog said:


> Well, I have tried to put my crocheted name I made for Allyson. I have gotten up for three days now and it is still not there. So disappointing.
> 
> I have been skimming as I am so busy and see I have missed commenting on a few things.
> 
> ...


 If you mean the picture you posted this morning Betty it is there as well as your other posts they just get moved as more new topics come along your last one of the Armstrong name is under pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Betty! I want to know more about this fast metabolism diet book when you get it. I'm about to go work on some of the body butters I'm making. Really need to have picked up some larger containers but will ake do with what I did get. Wish I could get your Jim here to make some goodies. I still have no tree up and no inside decortions. Just too much "making of gifts" and I'm so much slower than years past. Will make do with what gets done. Loved our chats the other night.


No tree here yet either. DS coming over today to help move furniture and get it up from the basement. Can't find my decorations so hope DH has them hidden down there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Daralene


Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, hope you get answers.
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear things are acting up so much and still in pain. This getting older has some wonderful parts but also parts that are hard to deal with. 11am to 9pm is a very long day. Too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hearing all of you chat about decluttering I'm making a resolution now to do some very serious declutting after the first of the year. JUst too uch stuff here.....even too much yarn. Oh my....did I just admit to that! LOL


sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, Daralene, Agnes, Rookie and Bonnie, thank you for birthday wishes.
> Daralene, what a eautiful family. Love your belief it's what a person is inside that is important. I get too overwhelmed if I think of declutter going the whole house. But I can handle and take pleasure in declutter ink a drawer, some shoes or clothes or books or craft items.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that your whole family, Daralene?


Seven brothers and sisters in total. Three girls and four boys.

Now mind you, there is a photo with children and grandchildren and that one isn't complete as everyone couldn't be there, but still quite a few there. If someone sends me one of those photos I will see if it is ok to post. Might not be ok with all the children in it. A lot more than us 7 at the party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures Daralene


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's today's free pattern from Tin Can knits, thought some who like to knit for babies would like it.( actually I just noticed it has all sizes, baby to adult, like most of their patterns so people get their money's worth)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mukluks-6


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OKay I'm off to make the body butter (or at least some of it) and I've and idea for a decoration that I want to explore. TTYL and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow, body butter. People are going to LOVE that.

My sister still has the baby quilt I made for her daughter over 40 years ago. I thought for sure it was worn out. Kudos to her. It is hand stitched. I'm not an experienced quilter but I gained so much from doing this. I learned patience from hand quilting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't seem to get off here. Guess I missed you all. Trying to get off and get some work done. Better get out of nightclothes and get ready as DS is coming over in just over an hour. I just seem to be fighting getting any cleaning done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Especially the weeds :wink:


Definitely in my garden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to catch up but must get knitting. Still don't have the thumb on the 2nd mitten or the face. :shock:


I was wondering how your mittens were coming along 
Great pictures of you and your siblings 
I am also 1 of 7 and there was 13 years between my oldest sister and I 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sons loved it


I am sure I will love it, James might not he is not as big a fan as I am.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful snapdragon Fan looks nice and healthy like the rest of your plant s . Do you get enough rain there to keep your garden green or do you need to water constantly . I always think of New Zealand like Australia hot dry summers but maybe not as New Zealand is smaller and made up of islands so maybe more prone to different weather systems . Will have to look it up


Hi there, Aucklands climate is semi tropical in summer, which means humid, hot and it rains a lot. Our country is very green we have lots of rivers, lakes, mountains, desert you name it we have it. It's been compared with Ireland and Scotland re terrain. I need to water the garden over summer January February usually the warmest, and driest times. Glad you like the photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Pacer, you and the boys did a wonderful thing for Bella and her family. You are a good example to many.


They are certainly the most caring people.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bubba's tree is on page 43, Liz. It's a download.


Thanks. Don't know how I missed it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I left the docs with 3 more medications and a reguisition (sp?) for physio therapy for my back.&#128533;Also an appt has to be made with a surgeon for a.....(yuck) Colonoscopy. So not happy about this. After the poking and prodding I had to come home and rest a bit. 

But my spirits were lifted when I got the mail. Got my Christmas card from KateB, Mary and one from Matthew. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My tree


Just saw your tree. It is lovely and to have it revolve is great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joy, and many more to come. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a moonlit flit here!


Here too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful to be away and stay in hotels and especially wonderful to be with my sister, but so glad to be back in our own place. Long trip yesterday as we stopped off and had lunch with friends on our way so had to drive in the dark and got the work traffic in Buffalo. My dear sweet brother who has some brain damage since birth had quite a day playing Santa. He and his wife who are both rather innocents decided to visit one of the schools and he waved in the windows in his Santa costume just so thrilled to see all the children so happy and rushing to the window. Well, as they pulled away from the school in their car, dear Santa and his wife were surrounded by 3 police cars. He had no idea he was doing something wrong and scared him half to death. He had no ID as he was in costume and his wife was driving. (They have never had an accident, so better drivers than most.) After this I am amazed he came to the party in costume and in fact, pleased that he even came. It is really bothering him and he is already in a very bad state since mom died. I knew in years gone by when I wasn't able to be home, he had played Santa, but this year Santa almost spent Christmas in jail. We had to rescue him toward the end of the night. He was turning purple from over heating and he wouldn't take his hat off because there were children there. Finally when everyone insisted he took his hat off or he would have probably passed out, which would have been worse for the children. What a sweet guy. If you can imagine Forest Gump going and playing Santa for the kids at the school I imagine it would have been the same scene. :XD: :XD: :XD:


What a lovely picture of you and your siblings. Your poor brother must have been steaming in the Santa suit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Seven brothers and sisters in total. Three girls and four boys.
> 
> Now mind you, there is a photo with children and grandchildren and that one isn't complete as everyone couldn't be there, but still quite a few there. If someone sends me one of those photos I will see if it is ok to post. Might not be ok with all the children in it. A lot more than us 7 at the party.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh wow, body butter. People are going to LOVE that.
> 
> My sister still has the baby quilt I made for her daughter over 40 years ago. I thought for sure it was worn out. Kudos to her. It is hand stitched. I'm not an experienced quilter but I gained so much from doing this. I learned patience from hand quilting.


That quilt looks so lovely- 40 years old, wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi there, Aucklands climate is semi tropical in summer, which means humid, hot and it rains a lot. Our country is very green we have lots of rivers, lakes, mountains, desert you name it we have it. It's been compared with Ireland and Scotland re terrain. I need to water the garden over summer January February usually the warmest, and driest times. Glad you like the photo.


We don't get the intense heat that Margaret is experiencing, though, and last summer was very dry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is really warm - i certainly would take some off your hands if i could - do you have much humidity when it gets this hot? --- sam



darowil said:


> Like our word better- I hadn't ever thought of it but it is agood word and much more interesting than movers.
> 
> Sam really can't you take this heat from me? 44 (111) tomorrow. Have had the airconditioner on for most of the day- and will be on even earlier tomorrow I think. Works better if we have it on before it gets too hot- it just can't cope with trying to cool down a very hot house.
> 
> Sunday should be much cooler though back hot (but not quite this bad) by Christmas Eve. Looks like Christmas Day will be cooler- but with a small amount of rain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will definitely join in on the chorus - happy birthday joy - hope it is a special day for you. -- sam



darowil said:


> Happy Birthday indeed Joy- have a lovely day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we use flitting when talking about acting like a butterfly - flitting here and there. --- sam



darowil said:


> 'flitting' here means leaving without telling anyone- usually because you owe rent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was too bad for your brother - but so glad you could rescue him. great picture of the siblings. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, hope you get answers.
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear things are acting up so much and still in pain. This getting older has some wonderful parts but also parts that are hard to deal with. 11am to 9pm is a very long day. Too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sorlenna - hopefully the chilblains won't be too bad for you - what a drag. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Friday morning here, and happy birthday to Desert Joy!
> 
> I put the pork roast for the tamales in the crock pot, and DD and I are going to try and get those done this evening. We'd originally planned to do it tomorrow, but we now have a family lunch scheduled, so working around that. The tree did get put up and my shopping is done except for stocking stuffers; I'm waiting on one last package, but I'm still not much in the spirit...
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://freevintageknitting.com/knitting-pattern/child-mittens-patterns

http://freevintageknitting.com/knitting-pattern/gloves-patterns

http://freevintageknitting.com/mittens.html

http://freevintagecrochet.com/mittens.html

mitten and gloves - oh my. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sassafrass. I hope you are having a wonderful day. Your weekend retreat sounds like a beautiful calm oasis away from all the bustle of Christmas. I hope you come home feeling refreshed in body and soul.
Melody I'm pleased to hear you do not have kidney stones. A colonoscopy is not a great way to spend a day but if it gives you some answers it will be worth it. In the meantime take care of yourself and get plenty of rest.
Loving all the pictures being posted. All your Christmas gifts being made make me feel very lazy. However I do have a tree up and all my cards posted, so I suppose I'm not too far behind. 
I have just arrived at DDs house to look after the dogs and chickens once again. Have a GD staying with me until Tuesday and then DS coming for Christmas weekend so I won't be short of company. We plan to have our family Christmas on Jan 1st when we can all get together. The thing is.......I have just seen a VERY large parcel left under their Christmas tree with my name on it!! Can I keep my hands off it for another 2 weeks????? Can't imagine what it could be! 
Can't believe its another Friday already so I better get this posted before the new Tea Party starts. Have a great weekend everyone.

PS Forgot to say Daralene, I love the picture of you and your siblings. It's lovely when you can all get together like that, which I bet doesn't happen too often.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woot woot.&#128513; big fluffy snowflakes are falling&#10052;&#10052;&#10052;


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Woot woot.😁 big fluffy snowflakes are falling❄❄❄


Looks like you'll get your white Christmas after all. We look like getting the warmest Christmas in the last 100 years. I passed lots of daffodils whilst driving here earlier today. Would have taken a photo if I hadn't been driving. Spring is going to be a bit bleak with no daffs, but that's probably when we'll get some snow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful to be away and stay in hotels and especially wonderful to be with my sister, but so glad to be back in our own place. Long trip yesterday as we stopped off and had lunch with friends on our way so had to drive in the dark and got the work traffic in Buffalo. My dear sweet brother who has some brain damage since birth had quite a day playing Santa. He and his wife who are both rather innocents decided to visit one of the schools and he waved in the windows in his Santa costume just so thrilled to see all the children so happy and rushing to the window. Well, as they pulled away from the school in their car, dear Santa and his wife were surrounded by 3 police cars. He had no idea he was doing something wrong and scared him half to death. He had no ID as he was in costume and his wife was driving. (They have never had an accident, so better drivers than most.) After this I am amazed he came to the party in costume and in fact, pleased that he even came. It is really bothering him and he is already in a very bad state since mom died. I knew in years gone by when I wasn't able to be home, he had played Santa, but this year Santa almost spent Christmas in jail. We had to rescue him toward the end of the night. He was turning purple from over heating and he wouldn't take his hat off because there were children there. Finally when everyone insisted he took his hat off or he would have probably passed out, which would have been worse for the children. What a sweet guy. If you can imagine Forest Gump going and playing Santa for the kids at the school I imagine it would have been the same scene. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Lovely family photo! Love you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene forgot to say how much I enjoyed seeing the family photo. Wonderful to get together and have a memory of it.

They have been saying we will be having one of the warmest Christmases in years. The snow is falling but isn't really staying.

Just whipped this up this afternoon and I have to say it is so simple but I am in love with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh wow, body butter. People are going to LOVE that.
> 
> My sister still has the baby quilt I made for her daughter over 40 years ago. I thought for sure it was worn out. Kudos to her. It is hand stitched. I'm not an experienced quilter but I gained so much from doing this. I learned patience from hand quilting.


That barrel is beautiful and so is the baby quilt--you have many talents!! That boyfriend is definitely a keeper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I left the docs with 3 more medications and a reguisition (sp?) for physio therapy for my back.😕Also an appt has to be made with a surgeon for a.....(yuck) Colonoscopy. So not happy about this. After the poking and prodding I had to come home and rest a bit.
> 
> But my spirits were lifted when I got the mail. Got my Christmas card from KateB, Mary and one from Matthew. 😊😊😊


The cards are definitely a great pick me up. Best to have the colonoscopy to be sure of everything that is going on. If it is diverticulitis or IBS, etc. the Drs. will be able to make that determination and get you on the right treatment plan. Hope you haven't had any more of those horrible pains.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> The thing is.......
> 
> I have just seen a VERY large parcel left under their Christmas tree with my name on it!! Can I keep my hands off it for another 2 weeks????? Can't imagine what it could be!
> Can't believe its another Friday already so I better get this posted before the new Tea Party starts. Have a great weekend everyone.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woot woot.😁 big fluffy snowflakes are falling❄❄❄


Then, you have a better chance of having a white Christmas than we do...nothing in our forecast except temperatures over 40-50F degrees.

I spent the last two days working on payroll and benefits for Canada and have been talking with folks in offices in Mississauga, Ontario. I wonder if school children have a song on how to spell Mississauga like we had for Mississippi?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm waiting for Stefan, my husband to call - he is at a New Year firm party, David is at my mom's and I promised I'd wait and go get him when the party is over. But I am so desperately tired and sleepy now... I usually have troubles sleeping at night and rarely can ever go to sleep this early (it's not even 12 yet), even if I do go to bed... 

Any tips for staying awake when so sleepy?...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm waiting for Stefan, my husband to call - he is at a New Year firm party, David is at my mom's and I promised I'd wait and go get him when the party is over. But I am so desperately tired and sleepy now... I usually have troubles sleeping at night and rarely can ever go to sleep this early (it's not even 12 yet), even if I do go to bed...
> 
> Any tips for staying awake when so sleepy?...


Wash your face in cold water....brrr! :lol:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will put my &#127881;Happy Birthday wishes to Joy here to&#127881;&#127874;&#127874; Enjoy you retreat . 
The Santa looks awesome ! Best one I've seen this year! I wish the Santa's would smile more.
Bonnie I would love to have one of your candle gifts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - a few minutes late. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-378717-1.html#8399068


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi there, Aucklands climate is semi tropical in summer, which means humid, hot and it rains a lot. Our country is very green we have lots of rivers, lakes, mountains, desert you name it we have it. It's been compared with Ireland and Scotland re terrain. I need to water the garden over summer January February usually the warmest, and driest times. Glad you like the photo.


Thank you Fan . That's interesting New Zealand always looks very green in any nature programme I watch but I wondered if it got very hot and dry in the summer , I should have known there would be plenty of rain about with it being islands and semi tropical 
I like all your pictures . My snapdragons died off last summer because we had a very dry year so I will have to replace them before next summer hope I can get some that grow to be as pretty as yours


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's an early new year's party - maybe a cup of coffee will keep you going. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> I'm waiting for Stefan, my husband to call - he is at a New Year firm party, David is at my mom's and I promised I'd wait and go get him when the party is over. But I am so desperately tired and sleepy now... I usually have troubles sleeping at night and rarely can ever go to sleep this early (it's not even 12 yet), even if I do go to bed...
> 
> Any tips for staying awake when so sleepy?...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene I love the quilt. And, the barrel with legs is another treasure. Both just fabulous keepsakes.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh wow, body butter. People are going to LOVE that.
> 
> My sister still has the baby quilt I made for her daughter over 40 years ago. I thought for sure it was worn out. Kudos to her. It is hand stitched. I'm not an experienced quilter but I gained so much from doing this. I learned patience from hand quilting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable!


gagesmom said:


> Daralene forgot to say how much I enjoyed seeing the family photo. Wonderful to get together and have a memory of it.
> 
> They have been saying we will be having one of the warmest Christmases in years. The snow is falling but isn't really staying.
> 
> Just whipped this up this afternoon and I have to say it is so simple but I am in love with it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Yes, too big and too heavy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering how your mittens were coming along
> Great pictures of you and your siblings
> I am also 1 of 7 and there was 13 years between my oldest sister and I
> Sonja


That is amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well I left the docs with 3 more medications and a reguisition (sp?) for physio therapy for my back.😕Also an appt has to be made with a surgeon for a.....(yuck) Colonoscopy. So not happy about this. After the poking and prodding I had to come home and rest a bit.
> 
> But my spirits were lifted when I got the mail. Got my Christmas card from KateB, Mary and one from Matthew. 😊😊😊


Hoping the physical therapy helps. More testing...awwww. So glad you got your cards today. Good timing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a lovely picture of you and your siblings. Your poor brother must have been steaming in the Santa suit.


He was very well done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That quilt looks so lovely- 40 years old, wow!


Yes, I was quite amazed at how well she took care of it. Not sure it would still be here if I'd had it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, lovely family picture.
Your poor brother, who would have thought the school would call the police on Santa, good grief. I'm glad you rescued him.



Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, hope you get answers.
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear things are acting up so much and still in pain. This getting older has some wonderful parts but also parts that are hard to deal with. 11am to 9pm is a very long day. Too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Sassafrass. I hope you are having a wonderful day. Your weekend retreat sounds like a beautiful calm oasis away from all the bustle of Christmas. I hope you come home feeling refreshed in body and soul.
> Melody I'm pleased to hear you do not have kidney stones. A colonoscopy is not a great way to spend a day but if it gives you some answers it will be worth it. In the meantime take care of yourself and get plenty of rest.
> Loving all the pictures being posted. All your Christmas gifts being made make me feel very lazy. However I do have a tree up and all my cards posted, so I suppose I'm not too far behind.
> I have just arrived at DDs house to look after the dogs and chickens once again. Have a GD staying with me until Tuesday and then DS coming for Christmas weekend so I won't be short of company. We plan to have our family Christmas on Jan 1st when we can all get together. The thing is.......I have just seen a VERY large parcel left under their Christmas tree with my name on it!! Can I keep my hands off it for another 2 weeks????? Can't imagine what it could be!
> ...


Just imagining you there for 2 weeks thinking of ways to open and put back together the present. Tee Hee....
Thank you. It is the first photo I've been in for Christmas in well over 20 yrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely family photo! Love you!


Thank you and back attaché'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene forgot to say how much I enjoyed seeing the family photo. Wonderful to get together and have a memory of it.
> 
> They have been saying we will be having one of the warmest Christmases in years. The snow is falling but isn't really staying.
> 
> Just whipped this up this afternoon and I have to say it is so simple but I am in love with it.


Thank you.

Hoping for a white Christmas but sure appreciated the good weather for traveling.

Cute hat. So nice to have quick projects like that and I know you knit fast too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That barrel is beautiful and so is the baby quilt--you have many talents!! That boyfriend is definitely a keeper.


Thank you.

I'll tell my sister.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, you have a better chance of having a white Christmas than we do...nothing in our forecast except temperatures over 40-50F degrees.
> 
> I spent the last two days working on payroll and benefits for Canada and have been talking with folks in offices in Mississauga, Ontario. I wonder if school children have a song on how to spell Mississauga like we had for Mississippi?


My aunt lived in Mississauga for years before she moved to St. Catherine's.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm waiting for Stefan, my husband to call - he is at a New Year firm party, David is at my mom's and I promised I'd wait and go get him when the party is over. But I am so desperately tired and sleepy now... I usually have troubles sleeping at night and rarely can ever go to sleep this early (it's not even 12 yet), even if I do go to bed...
> 
> Any tips for staying awake when so sleepy?...


Will being on here help? Not sure about coffee this late for you as you might be awake all night then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes, too big and too heavy!


Hmmm. I love guessing games!! Sewing machine? embroidery machine, spinning wheel --- I'm sticking with craft items, but who knows? Any other guesses?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh wow, body butter. People are going to LOVE that.
> 
> My sister still has the baby quilt I made for her daughter over 40 years ago. I thought for sure it was worn out. Kudos to her. It is hand stitched. I'm not an experienced quilter but I gained so much from doing this. I learned patience from hand quilting.


Great quilt, that's the same pattern as the first quilt I made.

I think your sisters BF is a real keeper, what a great decoration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I was quite amazed at how well she took care of it. Not sure it would still be here if I'd had it.


 :thumbup: I do seem to recall you have knitting that has lasted for decades.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan . That's interesting New Zealand always looks very green in any nature programme I watch but I wondered if it got very hot and dry in the summer , I should have known there would be plenty of rain about with it being islands and semi tropical
> I like all your pictures . My snapdragons died off last summer because we had a very dry year so I will have to replace them before next summer hope I can get some that grow to be as pretty as yours


Are snap dragons perennials there? Here they are annuals.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are snap dragons perennials there? Here they are annuals.


Here with care they can live for a few years . I had two plants and both of them must have been in my front borders for about 4 years . If I would have watered them better they would have still been there


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Snapdragons are annuals here, I saved the seeds from last years ones and as you see they did really well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & here it means running from place to place without staying long. Do we really all speak the same language?


Well it has that meaning too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's today's free pattern from Tin Can knits, thought some who like to knit for babies would like it.( actually I just noticed it has all sizes, baby to adult, like most of their patterns so people get their money's worth)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mukluks-6


They look good- and I have got the pattern- whihch I badly needed of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is really warm - i certainly would take some off your hands if i could - do you have much humidity when it gets this hot? --- sam


Fortunately not usually


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

There is snow on the ground.&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As long as you can have it and I can have very willing to share- but otherwise I think we deserve it more :-D :-D :-D
> After 44 Saturday 26 Sunday will be cold.


Good heavens we got to 44.4c here also today... Sat. And it was a blasting hot wind. SAM... NO WAY would you want to have this temp!

Not looking forward to tonight at all.... 

I hope you get the cool change soon Margaret, then pleeeaassee send it over here fast.

I cannot believe that in Victoria today that the Ambulances were called to FOUR cases of children locked in cars!! :shock:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Take care of yourselves in Aussie, it's a horrible situation.
Wish we could send you some cooling rain. Thinking of you and hope you're all safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Pity you couldn't get a lot of rain at night time to give everywhere a good soaking . It's amazing how quick every thing starts sprouting after a good downpour


Yep.... the rain seems to circle around and miss us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & here it means running from place to place without staying long. Do we really all speak the same language?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures Daralene


They sure are. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens we got to 44.4c here also today... Sat. And it was a blasting hot wind. SAM... NO WAY would you want to have this temp!
> 
> Not looking forward to tonight at all....
> 
> ...


We 'only' made 43.3 I think it was.
How could anyone leave a child in a car on a day like today- unless they had left the air conditioning on thinking the child might be better inthe car with the a/c than out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Snapdragons are annuals here, I saved the seeds from last years ones and as you see they did really well.


They are not true perennials here but with care they can last a few year 
I usually cut them right down once they have finished flowering and then next year they start to get new shoots on them 
Heavy Frost /snow or ground being to dry over winter will kill them off completely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We 'only' made 43.3 I think it was.
> How could anyone leave a child in a car on a day like today- unless they had left the air conditioning on thinking the child might be better inthe car with the a/c than out


Yep I know. Just idiotic... some people shouldnt have children. I dont think any were left with a/c on as ambulance were called...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That's interesting Sonja, We get frost here in winter too so they die off.
They have just about finished flowering now but will leave them until we return from holidays, then harvest the seeds for next year again.
I have just woken up here on Sunday morning with a day of baking ahead.
I'm doing a Baileys Irish "cream liqueur choc cheesecake, and some choc truffles, and as there are some bananas needing something done, will whip up a batch of muffins with them. Two more days of work ahead then we have our breakup party for lunch in Wednesday. Thursday we fly down to the South Island to have Christmas with Stus brother and partner.
Bring it one, really looking forward to it. Taking the iPad so can keep in touch with you all. Breakfast awaits so better go get onto it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here it is my Baileys chocolate cheesecake with little teddy bears on the top
And mmmm it tastes gooooood!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks so yummy. &#128077;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Gagesmom, I had to shoo hubby out of the kitchen after I finished it. He wanted to taste it, but it's safely in the freezer waiting for Wednesday. Now have banana muffins cooking so hopefully he will enjoy that instead. Kitchen is smelling pretty good I can tell you!!!! We have leftover roast lamb for lunch on fresh bread so no one is going hungry round here. It's a long way for you to join us but I know you're here in spirit across cyberspace.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Gagesmom, I had to shoo hubby out of the kitchen after I finished it. He wanted to taste it, but it's safely in the freezer waiting for Wednesday. Now have banana muffins cooking so hopefully he will enjoy that instead. Kitchen is smelling pretty good I can tell you!!!! We have leftover roast lamb for lunch on fresh bread so no one is going hungry round here. It's a long way for you to join us but I know you're here in spirit across cyberspace.


☺☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just got home and able to be on computer. Wonderful, rich and relaxing weekend retreat. Thank you all for birthday wishes. I kidded the Sisters thanking them for writing my name on dining room window. Of course it was just holiday cheer. They sang me happy birthday.


----------

